# Classic to Mid-Thigh Length 2011 Challenge



## Candy828 (Dec 12, 2010)

*:welcome3::welcome3:*

*The Super Longhair Journey Continues.....*

*Congratulations
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for making it to part II of the Classic Length Challenge and for those looking for more curl hang time, welcome to part I of the Mid-Thigh Challenge. If you have made it to Mid-Thigh.... don't run away.... Knee Length and Floor Length are also welcome! You have made it this far...and still going strong!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Please Note: *The subscribing supporters from Part I have been added to this thread.* I will do my best to keep up with the updates to this thread as much as possible....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*CL Part II Official Check-In Dates Are:*
December 30, 2010
May 28, 2011
*December 17, 2011* 

*Mid-Thigh, Knee Length and longer can check in as you like.*

*Occasionally, post hair styles and other items of interest to the group!*
*So who is with me?*









*I'll sprinkle some extra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dust on this thread...*

*CL Part II Participants :*
*1. MzMoMo5235*
*2. Lucia*
*3. jupitermoon (Princess jupitermoon)*
*4. Yamilee21*
*5. FlowerHair* _*(may be at terminal???)*_
*6. Lita (Princess Lita)*
*7. Toy*
*8. LadyPaniolo*
*9. Dragon_of_Vaeros*
*10. stelladata*
*11. Vintagecoilylocks*
*12. brg240*
*13. Me (Candy828) (Princess Candy)*

*CL Part III Participants (New Thread Starts Dec 19, 2011):*
*1. MzMoMo5235*
*2. Lucia*
*3. SmilingElephant*
*4. schipperchow1 *
*5. Toy*
*6. Dragon_of_Vaeros*
*7. LadyPaniolo*
*8. brg240*

*MTL Participants:*
*1. Lita (Princess Lita)*
_*2. *_*jupitermoon (Princess jupitermoon)*
_*3. *_*Starr1 (Princess Starr1)*
*4. Me (Candy828) (Princess Candy)*

*KL Participants:*
*1. ~You Da Truth~ (Current Length KL and a Supporter)*

*FL Participants:*
*1. You Da Truth's Daughter (Currently Pushing Calf Length and a Supporter)*
_*Subscribing Supporters*_ *We
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Our Supporters CL Part I and II!*
1. CurlyMoo
2. NJoy
3. Firstborn2
4. grow
5. Qtee
6. SingBrina
7. AngelDoll
8. LaFemmeNaturelle
9. Wyldcurlz
10. BostonMaria
11. Tracycee
12. Spring
13. Your hair is your glory
14. Janet
15. detriotdiva
16. Conterria
17. Whimsy
18. LoveLongLocks
19. hillytmj
20. PinkladyJ
21. MrsIQ
22. Miss*Tress
23. Optimus Prime
24. Wyrdway
25. MariposaSexyGirl
26. naturalgyrl5199
27. beans4reezy
28. orchidgirl
29. Curali
30. cmw45
31. Nova
32. DesignerCurls
33. omachine
34. 2themax
35. tenderheaded
36. SlantedEyezMiss2003
37. tkj25
38. bebezazueta
39. Lovelylife
40. hannan
41. classychic1908
42. Mrs. Verde
43. Ravengirl
44. Thiends
45. Miryoku
46. HoneyA
47. Jerseygurl
48. Ijanei
49. Chiquitita
50. Ms CoCo37
51. Ms Lala
52. Daeuiel
53. Long-n-Strong Naturally
54. Honi
55. bebezazueta
56. havilland
57. blackbarbietea
58. Fhrizzball
59. hzlcreativity
60. truequeen06
61. LatterGlory


----------



## Candy828 (Dec 12, 2010)

Please post your December hair updates here!:luv2:


----------



## hannan (Dec 12, 2010)

Congratulations, everyone! I'll be cheering for yous!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, well...Now THIS is what I'm talking about!!!! I will be in this thread cheering you all on to victory!!!!! Grow Girls!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 12, 2010)

here's my starting pic






mo's here and rearing to go and grow!!!  NO SET BACKS IN 2011!!! WOOT WOOT lol


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 12, 2010)

Good luck ladies!!! I really enjoyed reading all of the great tips from the CL 2010 thread. Can't join but I'll be cheering you guys on!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Dec 12, 2010)

Good luck ladies!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see pictures of that long beautiful hair.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 12, 2010)

Do that thing, you super long-haired Divas!  Still cheering you on (an hoping to catch the long-haired dust that's flying around as you all sling those super luxurious locks).   Carry on!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 12, 2010)

Here we go round 2..ding ding...  
I'm just hoping I can go from MBL-TL in a year that would be WOW unbeweavable growth progress and retention.  Now if I make CL WOW that would be a miracle to go from MBL-CL in 1 year, but I'm not putting a limit on it.  
CL is just to see if I make it, I don't know what I'll do with that length yet but I have plenty of time to figure it out.  
I will post my pics after the holidays I won't straighten until then.


----------



## yamilee21 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Mid-thigh?!?* Whoa, what did I miss? Did any of us reach classic yet? I didn't even make my original goal of thickening up the tailbone strands... my scraggly lead hairs are STILL waiting for some company from the rest of my head, .


----------



## jupitermoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Great thread.  I have no one to take pictures for me anymore so I have no idea when I'll ever be able to take length shot pictures again.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 13, 2010)

Definately subscribing to this because I must stal... I mean secret follow you guys. 

Good luck ladies I'm already ready to start drooling.


----------



## Thiends (Dec 13, 2010)

Are we all operating on the same definition of "classic" length in this thread?  This is "classic":






Edit:  Is this a challenge for women growing _from_ classic to mid-thigh, or is it for women who are aiming to _reach_ classic length?


----------



## Lucia (Dec 13, 2010)

Thiends said:


> Are we all operating on the same definition of "classic" length in this thread?  This is "classic":
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YEs that's a good marker pic that's classic length for sure. 
I'm not going any further than CL if I make CL. 
Those ladies headed for MTL grow that hair and I hope you start lifting light weights  For those detngling sessions whew.

I think this is for those who are growing to CL and hose growing to full CL and MTL


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 13, 2010)

Classic to mid-thigh? I am definitely following you ladies! If that's what you want go for it!


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 13, 2010)

HHG all you classic haired ladies, I'll be here to cheer you on to the finish line.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 13, 2010)

man, can you guys imagine that?  enough hair to cover up your bootay?!?!?  that's a lot of freaking hair lol...  after seeing the pick i started to have a slight panic attack thinking i may have bitten off more than i can chew lmfao

*breath mo, just breath*


----------



## Lita (Dec 13, 2010)

MTL...Wow!...Going to watch this Thread for sure...






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 13, 2010)

All of this hair...wow first of a mid thigh challenge that I seen on here. Absolutely amazing. I will also be lurking in this thread. (giving myself false hope) Cant wait to see update pictures.


----------



## jupitermoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay.  I finally convinced my brother to take pictures.

Here is my current length as of today:









^^^My hair is stretched out from bunning.

*sprinkles fairy dust over head*, lol.  After the summer growth spurt my silly hair just won't grow anymore.   What length is this?  I call it butt length.  Am I correct?  :











Knee length hair is my dream hair but I feel as if I'm nearing terminal length but that's okay because when I bend backwards my hair is floor length, lol, lol  :


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 13, 2010)

Thiends said:


> Are we all operating on the same definition of "classic" length in this thread?  This is "classic":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[email protected] Classic length.  just whoa!

I had the same question.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 13, 2010)

my thoughts exactly girl

I was sitting here like 'whoa and wow'!!!! breathe mama! 

@Lucia , lifting light weights,  whew you ain't neva lied bout that girl


Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> man, can you guys imagine that?  enough hair to cover up your bootay?!?!?  that's a lot of freaking hair lol...  after seeing the pick i started to have a slight panic attack thinking i may have bitten off more than i can chew lmfao
> 
> *breath mo, just breath*


----------



## jupitermoon (Dec 13, 2010)

*Irresistible,* how have you been?  I haven't seen you around in ages.  Congrats on making tailbone.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 13, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Okay.  I finally convinced my brother to take pictures.
> 
> Here is my current length as of today:
> 
> ...


lolol girl I was not expecting the contortion hahaha

Ur silly. Beautiful hair!  I think your longest layers are classic already,  but I don't know much about all this so don't quote me.  I just still am on the floor with the Classic pic I did not expect and now this


----------



## jupitermoon (Dec 13, 2010)

*Irresistible*, lol.  I was feeling silly this evening.  Nice to have you back.  I think I'm about 2 inches from classic but I'm happy that my hair touches my behind now.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 13, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> *Irresistible,* how have you been?  I haven't seen you around in ages.  Congrats on making tailbone.


CelinaStarr  Thank you!  ahhh I been aiight girl.  It got kinda crazy around here when I was around last ,  nothing new though right?  lol.  Just got busy with my life for a while,  lots of changes in life all this year.  But it's really good to see everyone now


----------



## Lucia (Dec 13, 2010)

CelinaStarr 
Love the updates I didn't knOw you were flexible do you do yoga?


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow a classic to mid-thigh challenge, how I wish I could join this challenge. . Congratz to all the ladies who have made it this far. My Super Hair Idols


----------



## jupitermoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Lucia said:


> CelinaStarr
> Love the updates I didn't knOw you were flexible do you do yoga?



No yoga.  Just a kid at heart, lol!  I'm much less flexible than when I was a child.  I hardly ever stretch, but I'd like to get in better shape.


----------



## Chiquitita (Dec 13, 2010)

Subscribing !!!  I am sooo exicted for you ladies... Even though I am NOOO where near CL.. I will be cheering you on from the sidelines.... HHG


----------



## Spring (Dec 13, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> No yoga. Just a kid at heart, lol! I'm much less flexible than when I was a child. I hardly ever stretch, but I'd like to get in better shape.


 
I love your avi!!  If I bent over like that, I might get stuck


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 13, 2010)

Spring said:


> I love your avi!!  If I bent over like that, I might get stuck


You too?


----------



## AngelDoll (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh, I have missed so much in my absence. I have a lot of catching up to do.

CelinaStarr, your hair looks great.


----------



## Candy828 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thiends said:


> Are we all operating on the same definition of "classic" length in this thread? This is "classic":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes. We are operating on the same definition.... This thread is for those who are aiming to reach *Classic Length* and for those who want to *continue* to *Mid-Thigh* Length. Some of us will reach Classic length before the year is out.... so they can continue in this thread if they choose to keep growing...


----------



## Candy828 (Dec 14, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> *Mid-thigh?!?* Whoa, what did I miss? Did any of us reach classic yet? I didn't even make my original goal of thickening up the tailbone strands... my scraggly lead hairs are STILL waiting for some company from the rest of my head, .


 
Yamilee21 - I got as far as a few strands touching CL... but I cut back to mid-butt to allow more hair to catch up.  I want a hemline as even as I can get it...  That is why I added Mid-thigh.  When I get back to CL, I want to continue to Mid-thigh because I want the curl hang time to be at Classic...  But I don't want to be alone!


----------



## blackbarbietea (Dec 14, 2010)

I will be here in this thread in two years. TWO YEARS!! I can hit WL by December of next year, and possibly Tail Bone in another year. So then I'll be in here like "OMG....I soo want classic hair...I think I can do it in...hm...6 monthes?" -studies nails all stuck up like- HAHA. I'm kidding. but yea. Give me two years! I'll catch up!!


----------



## blackbarbietea (Dec 14, 2010)

Do you guys think it's impossible to be TBL and further with a relaxer? Must I be natural?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 14, 2010)

CelinaStarr!!!!  girl!  you bending it like beckham!!!!  i wish i could do that!!!  *note to self, start doing yoga*

your hair is looking awesome though!!!


----------



## Lita (Dec 14, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Okay.  I finally convinced my brother to take pictures.
> 
> Here is my current length as of today:
> 
> ...



Floor Length...I love it...

CelinaStarr-Your right at the tip of CL...Claim it...

If your hair grows at the same rate as mine this is the time of year things SLOW DOWN...Dont worry!




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 14, 2010)

blackbarbietea said:


> Do you guys think it's impossible to be TBL and further with a relaxer? Must I be natural?



NO..I don't think its impossible.. (You can reach your goal just do what works for your hair)
Tex Lex,Relaxed or Natural...You can do it!

Toy,is relaxed & her hair is FaaaaaaaaB!




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jupitermoon (Dec 14, 2010)

Lita said:


> Floor Length...I love it...
> 
> CelinaStarr-Your right at the tip of CL...Claim it...
> 
> ...



Thanks* Lita*. Yes, things are very slow now.  I really like hair sticks so I haven't been focused on length as much but enjoying my hair sticks instead.  



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> CelinaStarr!!!!  girl!  you bending it like beckham!!!!  i wish i could do that!!!  *note to self, start doing yoga*
> 
> your hair is looking awesome though!!!



Thanks.  Your hair looks great too.  I looks forward to seeing all of your updates.



Spring said:


> I love your avi!!  If I bent over like that, I might get stuck



Lol, thanks.  As a child/teen I was able to get my hands much closer to my feet while in a back bend.


----------



## Spring (Dec 14, 2010)

Irresistible said:


> You too?


 
 Girl,  I think I feel my epideral [sp?] spot just thinking about trying to attempt that


----------



## Lita (Dec 14, 2010)

My Dream Bun & Dream Pony-tail....(For all you CL-MTL ladies)




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 14, 2010)

2 More...






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Spring (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm loving that bun in the first pic... and Cinnamon's knee length hair


----------



## Lucia (Dec 14, 2010)

Lita said:


> My Dream Bun & Dream Pony-tail....(For all you CL-MTL ladies)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My dream pony and bun too 
Actually I had a long hair dream and in the dream my hair was TL thick lush 
and I was whipping it cause a hater was trying to convince others to my face it was a weave.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 14, 2010)

Spring said:


> Girl,  I think I feel my epideral [sp?] spot just thinking about trying to attempt that


Bahahaha

I swear I was just like this when I read this :rofl3:


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 15, 2010)

oooh, i love that bun!!!  but i have no clue how i would do it lol


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm subscribing to this thread for drooling purposes only. :lovedrool::lovedrool::lovedrool:

GO LADIES!!!!


----------



## Lita (Dec 16, 2010)

Any more updates?






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Dec 18, 2010)

Well here's a tiny update... I am in the process of lightly pressing my hair.  This is one of the sections.... as you can see, I still have a ways to go to classic...


----------



## Lucia (Dec 19, 2010)

Candy,  
nice progress, you're def. passed TL even if you're not CL yet.  I'm sure this year you can make it.  HHG


----------



## CurlyMoo (Dec 19, 2010)

Just stopping by to say congrats and good luck reaching CL and MTL. I hope to join in a few years.  I hope someday, when I want to look at CL, MTL, KL, and FL hair there will be Black women photo's to look at.


----------



## Lita (Dec 19, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Well here's a tiny update... I am in the process of lightly pressing my hair.  This is one of the sections.... as you can see, I still have a ways to go to classic...



Congrats! More pictures Please..





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## AngelDoll (Dec 19, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Well here's a tiny update... I am in the process of lightly pressing my hair.  This is one of the sections.... as you can see, I still have a ways to go to classic...


Congratulations Candy!! You are surely on your way to CL.:waytogo:

:update: I finally made top of pocket length (TOPL).:woohoo:


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 19, 2010)

man!!! i'm still trying to hit my pants let alone pockets!!!


----------



## Lita (Dec 19, 2010)

AngelDoll said:


> Congratulations Candy!! You are surely on your way to CL.:waytogo:
> 
> :update: I finally made top of pocket length (TOPL).:woohoo:



AngelDoll! Congrats on making it to TOPL....Very pretty....






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Dec 19, 2010)

Lita said:


> Congrats! More pictures Please..


 
... I plan on doing my two ponytails for the 30th update. It will be just shy of the one year pic of the ponytails in my sigi.



AngelDoll said:


> Congratulations Candy!! You are surely on your way to CL.:waytogo:
> I finally made top of pocket length (TOPL).:woohoo:


 
Thanks! TOPL! Congratulations! Does this mean I can add you to the CL list?



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> man!!! i'm still trying to hit my pants let alone pockets!!!


 
Mz.MoMo your hair grows fast so you should be there in no time!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 19, 2010)

Ladies


----------



## yamilee21 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hooray for reaching tops and bottoms of pants pockets, Angeldoll and Candy! 

Mz.Momo, you've gained back all that was chopped by your "friend" and more; I bet you'll be measuring by pants pockets in a few short month, too.


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 19, 2010)

Just stopping in to drool and encourage you ladies!!! Best wishes.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 19, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> Hooray for reaching tops and bottoms of pants pockets, Angeldoll and Candy!
> 
> Mz.Momo, you've gained back all that was chopped by your "friend" and more; I bet you'll be measuring by pants pockets in a few short month, too.



ooh girl i hope so lol


----------



## Candy828 (Dec 23, 2010)

Need a Hair Porn Fix?

Classic, Mid-Thigh and knee length Thai Girls Video....

YouTube - Long Hair Thai Girls

I like the tailbone puffy ponytail... reminds me of my hair...

Enjoy!


----------



## Lita (Dec 23, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Need a Hair Porn Fix?
> 
> Classic, Mid-Thigh and knee length Thai Girls Video....
> 
> ...



Hi! Hope all is going well for you...Thanks for sharing..I've seen some of this guy videos before & some of his hair video are a little STRANGE to me...lol (The girls have great hair at every length!




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Dec 23, 2010)

Lita said:


> Hi! Hope all is going well for you...Thanks for sharing..I've seen some of this guy videos before & some of his hair video are a little STRANGE to me...lol (The girls have great hair at every length!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello! Things seem to always be if'y... I am taking it one day at a time because things could change any moment... If I am late posting an update or answering a question, I don't want people to take it personal.... Sometimes I can't even log onto the internet... it goes in and out... I am sure it is because of the situation here and all of the monitoring etc...  I try to focus on my hair and work to keep my mind distracted as much as possible.


----------



## Lita (Dec 23, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Hello! Things seem to always be if'y... I am taking it one day at a time because things could change any moment... If I am late posting an update or answering a question, I don't want people to take it personal.... Sometimes I can't even log onto the internet... it goes in and out... I am sure it is because of the situation here and all of the monitoring etc...  I try to focus on my hair and work to keep my mind distracted as much as possible.



We understand! I'm glad your doing well..I hope the situation there becomes stable soon..
                              (Sending hair hugs your way)



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Dec 25, 2010)

Maybe I am a long hair "junkie" because I feel the need to look at long hair pic's everyday!  off to youtube.....


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 25, 2010)

lmao you silly girl... i'm on youtube also... but i'm looking at food like a greedy little piglet lol


----------



## Candy828 (Dec 25, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lmao you silly girl... i'm on youtube also... but i'm looking at food like a greedy little piglet lol



I had to give up looking at food a while ago...  trying to keep my weight down...I'll stick to hair.  I found some new people to look at....


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 25, 2010)

does anyone leave honey in their hair or do you all who use honey in prod mixes only use if for things that will be rinsed out???


----------



## Candy828 (Dec 25, 2010)

I know my head is a little tilted back....I had a hard time getting my whole head in the pic... this was the best I could do, since I don't have anyone to take pictures for me... This was like the 8th pic...sorry.


----------



## Candy828 (Dec 25, 2010)

Here is another shot... these ponytails are all over the place. Definitely going through some growth changes....


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Dec 26, 2010)

That is a luscious bun! I can't even wrap my mind around MTL...wow very inspiring!! I'll be cheering you all on.


----------



## Lita (Dec 26, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Here is another shot... these ponytails are all over the place. Definitely going through some growth changes....



Very pretty & long....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 26, 2010)

@CelinaStarr I LOVE your hair. It is so thick, long and lush! Keep on growing. I can't wait to get to hip length!

@Candy828 Gorgeous hair and length!

Toy? You got any more pics? You know I drool over your hair girl  I'm watching this space.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 26, 2010)

@Candy828 Please take it down


----------



## Toy (Dec 26, 2010)

Toy? You got any more pics? You know I drool over your hair girl  I'm watching this space.[/QUOTE]



HoneyA,My camera is broken wont be able to update til next year sorry.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 26, 2010)

@ Candy your hair has gotten longer and thicker too, nice 
ITA w/ Janet and  2nd that take the pony's down pleeeeease!


----------



## Candy828 (Dec 26, 2010)

@Lucia
@Janet

Okay...Okay.....I will let down my hair for the March update...

I haven't done it in the past because I am just not satisfied with my look...But when I think about it...a lot of people feel that way about their own hair.

yea...I am definitely a hair anorexia gal... I guess it is time to come out of the closet...


----------



## Candy828 (Dec 28, 2010)

How are you keeping your hair soft and conditioned?

For me.... you remember the link for *Homemade Conditioners*...
Natural Homemade Hair Conditioner recipes. Mayo, Honey, Olive oil ..

I use the "[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*Hair Regrowth Hot Oil Conditioner" *as my daily leave-in oil. I only use the grapeseed oil because I can't find jojoba oil here.  I can honestly say my hair is thicker.  But also it's softer in this cold winter weather.

It is so cold right now.... snowing constantly... and inside the heat is dry.  So all of this isn't good for the hair. But my homemade conditioner is the perfect fix!
[/FONT]


----------



## stelladata (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow, this is going to be awesome!!!
Please please add me to the classic length? I wanna get there by at least march, around my bday =D I some how assumed I would have been there by now but for some reason it's taking longer than I anticipated. I posted some up-to-date pictures here  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12490367-post1030.html
So I will be using those pictures as my 2011 March reference along the way. I am currently grazing tailbone... it's as if the rest of my hair is taking a while to get there because of the cut but, we'll see what happens next!! I can't wait. You ladies are such an inspiration in general!.


----------



## stelladata (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh, nm I see my name there, lmao.
-.-


----------



## Candy828 (Dec 28, 2010)

stelladata said:


> Wow, this is going to be awesome!!!
> Please please add me to the classic length? I wanna get there by at least march, around my bday =D I some how assumed I would have been there by now but for some reason it's taking longer than I anticipated. I posted some up-to-date pictures herehttp://www.longhaircareforum.com/12490367-post1030.html
> So I will be using those pictures as my 2011 March reference along the way. I am currently grazing tailbone... it's as if the rest of my hair is taking a while to get there because of the cut but, we'll see what happens next!! I can't wait. You ladies are such an inspiration in general!.



Your hair is awesome!  Simply beautiful and full.  I love it!


----------



## Lita (Dec 28, 2010)

Bumping.....MTL...One day...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Dec 29, 2010)

Lita said:


> Bumping.....MTL...One day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You bumped... and I added your name to the MTL list!


----------



## Daeuiel (Dec 29, 2010)

Subscribing, for inspiration and also because you guys are hilarious


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 29, 2010)

stella.... "grazing tlb"???  really, i'm thinking you're crackin to me already


----------



## stelladata (Dec 29, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> stella.... "grazing tlb"???  really, i'm thinking you're crackin to me already




I don't even know anymore lol but seriously it's grazing.
If I took all my clothes off ( _which is never gonna happen.. lmao sorry_ :/) the center part is on that area... so until the rest catch up I'm still grazing 

Isn't that how it's measured though?
I think the lines start to get a bit blury between hip length to classic. I can't seem to figure out where I* really *am as far as progress goes. I wish there was a clear description of what is what.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 29, 2010)

girl i've been confused since i passed wl... that was the last time i was clear on things lol

all i know is as soon as a pinch of hair hits crackin i'm claiming it dude lol


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out how I can do my first update tomorrow. I have no camera anymore. 

Maybe I can make a video and take a screen shot afterwards. Hmmm... sounds like a plan! I'll give it a try. 


Celina you are funny. lol!


----------



## Spring (Dec 29, 2010)

Stella, your Nov update is just beautiful


----------



## Naturallista (Dec 29, 2010)

Standing on the sidelines cheering you ladies on!  Gorgeous hair!!!!!  

Happy New Year!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 30, 2010)

Dragon_Of_Vaeros said:


> I'm trying to figure out how I can do my first update tomorrow. I have no camera anymore.
> 
> Maybe I can make a video and take a screen shot afterwards. Hmmm... sounds like a plan! I'll give it a try.
> 
> ...



there you are!!! we've been looking for you on bhm!  

have you cut yet?!?!  i did


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi Neekie! Well, I cut about an inch off. I will have to go and check out your pics. I heard you had done it, but I don't think I have seen the pictures. You didn't cut off a lot did you? Will I faint when I see the pictures? You scared me once this week already. lol


Here's my starting pic (done with my webcam):








I flat ironed for the first time in about 18 months. I haven't decided yet, but I think I am transitioning.  I'm about 7 months post now.

Hooray for the new year!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 31, 2010)

oooh!!! i would love to see all that hair in its natural state 

yeah i cut but not that much at all.  i cut like maybe an inch off though i originally wanted to do 2, but i chickened out lol

you can see the pix on the no trim thread on bhm


----------



## Candy828 (Dec 31, 2010)

@Dragon_Of_Vaeros  Looking beautiful!  Natural sound good, if you can!  I am rooting for ya!


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Dec 31, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> oooh!!! i would love to see all that hair in its natural state
> 
> yeah i cut but not that much at all. i cut like maybe an inch off though i originally wanted to do 2, but i chickened out lol
> 
> you can see the pix on the no trim thread on bhm


 
I saw them! It turned out well! How did you cut so straight across? I always make myself lopsided when I trim. Did it fix the tangle problem? It's good now? I hope so. I trimmed for the same reason... among other things. 

Your hair grows so fast. Armed with your secret weapon (milk), you never would have had time to miss that extra inch before it grew back.

We lasted pretty long with the no-trim, though.  You sure you don't wanna go at it for another year? I am gonna find out if "lead hairs" is for true, and go for one more year.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2011)

Dragon_Of_Vaeros said:


> I saw them! It turned out well! How did you cut so straight across? I always make myself lopsided when I trim. Did it fix the tangle problem? It's good now? I hope so. I trimmed for the same reason... among other things.
> 
> Your hair grows so fast. Armed with your secret weapon (milk), you never would have had time to miss that extra inch before it grew back.
> 
> We lasted pretty long with the no-trim, though.  You sure you don't wanna go at it for another year? I am gonna find out if "lead hairs" is for true, and go for one more year.



all i did was pull my hair into a pony tail on the front of my head and then pull the hair tie down the pony and then snipped off the end

i think i will have to just root you guys on for the 2nd challenge.  i want to trim every 6mos or so.  my ends look 8up to me lol so i want to the scissors close at hand.

but i for sure have been cured of being scissor happy and letting other people touch my hair.

the trim really did help with the tangles in the back of my head but i gave a lot of raggedy pieces from when my hair broke off that i didnt trim and that part still tangles.  so i have to be extra gentle with my crown so that it can catch up to the rest and get trimmed then


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2011)

oh...  and i have a big cold glass of leche right in front of me as i type. lmao i think its so funny that when ever someone mentions milk i seem to always be drinking it.  i think my moms was right and that i do go through milk like a new born lol


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 1, 2011)

I like looking at the Traditional Asian TV Series for the *hair.*... gives me inspiration for new hairstyles.  I couldn't find most of them on youtube.... but I did find this one.  I listed three of the episodes that have English subtitles.... look at the hair...

*Chinese Paladin 3 Ep 11-3   *

*YouTube - Chinese Paladin 3 Ep 11-3

* *Chinese Paladin 3 Ep 11-4   *

*YouTube - Chinese Paladin 3 Ep 11-4

* *Chinese Paladin 3 Ep 11-5   *

*YouTube - Chinese Paladin 3 Ep 11-5*


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2011)

Dragon_Of_Vaeros said:


> Hi Neekie! Well, I cut about an inch off. I will have to go and check out your pics. I heard you had done it, but I don't think I have seen the pictures. You didn't cut off a lot did you? Will I faint when I see the pictures? You scared me once this week already. lol
> 
> 
> Here's my starting pic (done with my webcam):
> ...



Wow! So dark looks like a soft mink/very pretty....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Raine054 (Jan 1, 2011)

Is there a tailbone length challenge for 2011? I'm not sure if I can hang here yet. LOL


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2011)

Raine054 said:


> Is there a tailbone length challenge for 2011? I'm not sure if I can hang here yet. LOL



yes, its called on and crackin or something


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 1, 2011)

Raine054 said:


> Is there a tailbone length challenge for 2011? I'm not sure if I can hang here yet. LOL



Yes.. It is called* TL 2011 on and Crackin!!!*  Here is the link:

*http://www.longhaircareforum.com/hair-care-tips-product-review-discussion/513251-tl-2011-crakin.html*

Hope to see you back here!


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Jan 1, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> all i did was pull my hair into a pony tail on the front of my head and then pull the hair tie down the pony and then snipped off the end
> 
> i think i will have to just root you guys on for the 2nd challenge. i want to trim every 6mos or so. my ends look 8up to me lol so i want to the scissors close at hand.
> 
> ...


 

That's EXTRA good to hear.


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Jan 1, 2011)

Raine054 said:


> Is there a tailbone length challenge for 2011? I'm not sure if I can hang here yet. LOL


 

Aw...you could join, and be in for the long haul like me!  

I estimate I've got at least 2 years to be in this challenge.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2011)

Dragon_Of_Vaeros said:


> Aw...you could join, and be in for the long haul like me!
> 
> I estimate I've got at least 2 years to be in this challenge.



2yrs???  how do you figure...  isnt your hair longer than mines?!?


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Jan 2, 2011)

No, I don't think it is longer than yours. Only when I stretch it with my fingers, is it about the same length as in your siggy, I think. 

But I don't think that stretched counts. I wanna be there without having to stretch.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 2, 2011)

oh, ok lol


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm gonna start drinking milk! 

Then maybe I can be there by the end of the year. You showed me milk is the miracle worker!


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 2, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> oh, ok lol



Don't you be trying to sneak out of here!  I am doing mini trims every three months myself.... I am in catchup mode...

No names will be removed off the list.....


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 2, 2011)

lol i'm not sneaking no where lol i'm in it for the long haul


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 2, 2011)

Raine054 said:


> Is there a tailbone length challenge for 2011? I'm not sure if I can hang here yet. LOL



If you want me to add your name to CL part II or III, I will do that.... just let me know.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 3, 2011)

Update starting point for 2011 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12375613-post12.html

Repost: 
I did my last cut Nov 2010 and cut about 2-3 inches off, and now my hair is blunt BSL. No cuts, trims until at least 6 months have passed. 

Current Length: BSL 
Stg full WL some longer lead hairs @ HL
LTG TL 

Regimen
CW whenever I feel like it usually weekly 
Daily or every 2 days moisturize and seal evco or 
EVOO/WGO mix then STCC and Shea butter 
Aloe Vera gel for frizzy edges. PS all the time 
Nightly Scalp massage with oil mix+MTG
DC when I need 
Protein when I need 
Trims 2x year 2" max

Products 
Suave Tropical Coconut Conditioner STCC 
EVCO 
EVOO/WGO 50/50 mix
Aloe Vera gel
East/west shea butter 
Kinky Curly Knot Today and 
Kinky Curly Curling Custard for Wash n Go's

Vitamins 
Essential Prenatal Vitamins-Whole Foods Brand
Vit C 1000-1500 mg
Amino Acid Complex
Omega 3-6-9, Calcium
Liquid Vitamin B12 

Essential Amino Acids+ B12 +B complex vits=HF 37, so save your money. 
I switched out my reg multi for prenatal I used to take it cause it's basically Bargello's vitamin regimen (in my journal blog) in 1 pill and I got superfast length results taking it. The reason I take Vit C daily is the body doesn't absorb other vitmins if Vit C isn't present as well. 

More detail in fotki products album
I claim TL!

ETA: My main PS will be well moisturized, oiled and buttered baggied bun, covered with clean stocking during the day, no phonytails

Pic is dry hair brushed/frizzed out. 
Starting pic: 

Photo: Jan 2011 | Updates 2011 album | Lucia3k~Updates~Jan 2011~ | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.

I'm going hardcore for 2011!!!
Let's get it CRAKIN!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 4, 2011)

I feel like getting to Classic Length and beyond is like earning a PHD degree in hair (your own hair). You learn new things about your hair and hair to tweak regimes to accommodate the extra length. It's not just about the moisture, it's about "treating the ends like lace", they way you comb your hair.... here is an example of what I mean.
YouTube - Floor Length Hair Promo

I do finger comb, but also find the need to sometimes use a comb and when I do this video style is what I do now. If I run into a snag, I work it out with my fingers. I was wondering why the Asians use such tiny combs on that extremely long hair. The answer was "it's only raking the hair...treating it delicately, no need to abuse hair if you want great quality."

After washing and conditioning my hair, I use to air it a little then braid it up or twist it up. But I am trying something different now. I am going to do like the Asians here do.... After washing and conditioning I am going to air dry finger combing in the leave-in until completely dry, then sealing with oil. They use Camellia Oil. Yes... in the harsh winter they use oil. Thus preserving the ends of extremely long hair... I have seen some thick lush ends...So I want to see if I can speed up this thickening and fullness process more... I know my hair is different than theirs, but all races have the challenge of keeping the ends full... I just think they have had more experience at mastering it.  

Off to try and earn my PHD!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 4, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> I feel like getting to Classic Length and beyond is like earning a PHD degree in hair (your own hair). You learn new things about your hair and hair to tweak regimes to accommodate the extra length. It's not just about the moisture, it's about "treating the ends like lace", they way you comb your hair.... here is an example of what I mean.
> YouTube - Floor Length Hair Promo
> 
> I do finger comb, but also find the need to sometimes use a comb and when I do this video style is what I do now. If I run into a snag, I work it out with my fingers. I was wondering why the Asians use such tiny combs on that extremely long hair. The answer was "it's only raking the hair...treating it delicately, no need to abuse hair if you want great quality."
> ...



Ok I finally can say it FL hair is TOO MUCH HAIR for me.  I think I may be close to kicking this darn hair anorexia.  .


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 4, 2011)

My dream hair from a back view....

YouTube - indiablackmagic (indian long hair near river )


----------



## yamilee21 (Jan 4, 2011)

Those Indian long hair videos are a bit too voyeuristic and creepy for me.  The hair is gorgeous, but something about those videos... 

I don't think I could ever reach floor length; my overall length has not budged for the past 2 years I think; hasn't even thickened up at all. Still, I wonder how long my shrunken hair would be if it were floor-length straight. I bet it would barely be waist-length fully shrunken... if all that, .


----------



## Lita (Jan 5, 2011)

yamilee21 said:


> Those Indian long hair videos are a bit too voyeuristic and creepy for me.  The hair is gorgeous, but something about those videos...
> 
> I don't think I could ever reach floor length; my overall length has not budged for the past 2 years I think; hasn't even thickened up at all. Still, I wonder how long my shrunken hair would be if it were floor-length straight. I bet it would barely be waist-length fully shrunken... if all that, .



I thought it I was the only one...When it comes to Indian hair videos...lol (CREEPY) is an understatement...lol But the hair is gorgeous 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 5, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> My dream hair from a back view....
> 
> YouTube - indiablackmagic (indian long hair near river )



I can see your hair growing to that length...

If my hair ever grows that long...It will be a v shape instead of a blunt shape/cut...






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm in  I saw a woman with black wavy 2ab hip length high ponytail. 
So I have aa question how long does your hair have to be all down to have that full HL horsetail?


----------



## Honi (Jan 5, 2011)

Sitting here droolin on the sidelines   Grow girls grow!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 5, 2011)

Honi said:


> Sitting here droolin on the sidelines   Grow girls grow!



You have drool worthy hair yourself.


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 5, 2011)

yamilee21 said:


> Those Indian long hair videos are a bit too voyeuristic and creepy for me.  The hair is gorgeous, but something about those videos...
> 
> I don't think I could ever reach floor length; my overall length has not budged for the past 2 years I think; hasn't even thickened up at all. Still, I wonder how long my shrunken hair would be if it were floor-length straight. I bet it would barely be waist-length fully shrunken... if all that, .



Yea... I agree with the creepy when you have men, smelling and rubbing hair over themselves.... and a few others I won't mention.  I steer clear of those videos...


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 5, 2011)

Lucia said:


> I'm in  I saw a woman with black wavy 2ab hip length high ponytail.
> So I have aa question how long does your hair have to be all down to have that full HL horsetail?



My best guess is about 2 inches past Classic Length.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 5, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> My best guess is about 2 inches past Classic Length.


Mmmm.... I thought TL for sure there goes my hair anorexia again. 
Hey but since I have thick tightly curled hair I may not need to pass CL to get that look well see. 

Some of he yt comments under the Indian rapnzels is just as disturbing
So I just watch the vids and don't scroll down don't read them anymore


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok. This woman is a blonde and her hair is a little puffy..... It's knee length.... I am still loving the length from a back view...

Simply dreaming..... maybe one day....

YouTube - maddy 4 1


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 5, 2011)

Lita said:


> I can see your hair growing to that length...
> 
> If my hair ever grows that long...It will be a v shape instead of a blunt shape/cut...
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I actually like the "V" shape.... gives you that Princess quality!


----------



## Lita (Jan 5, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Ok. This woman is a blonde and her hair is a little puffy..... It's knee length.... I am still loving the length from a back view...
> 
> Simply dreaming..... maybe one day....
> 
> YouTube - maddy 4 1



Gotta love thick full HAIR! I like that...





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 5, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Mmmm.... I thought TL for sure there goes my hair anorexia again.
> Hey but since I have thick tightly curled hair I may not need to pass CL to get that look well see.
> 
> Some of he yt comments under the Indian rapnzels is just as disturbing
> So I just watch the vids and don't scroll down don't read them anymore



Lucia - This video is of Maddy...the knee length blonde.... putting her hair in a high ponytail.

YouTube - maddalena

Look where the pony stops... this is a straight pony.  So it may well be for a wavy pony you need 2 to 4 inches past CL.


----------



## Spring (Jan 5, 2011)

Lucia, congratulations are your November cut!! I really like the fullness...

Candy, you have to have longer arms to detangle hair like this .. her hair is beautiful .... she must have a 10 year growth phase



Candy828 said:


> I feel like getting to Classic Length and beyond.  is like earning a PHD degree in hair (your own hair). You learn new things about your hair and hair to tweak regimes to accommodate the extra length. It's not just about the moisture, it's about "treating the ends like lace", they way you comb your hair.... here is an example of what I mean.
> YouTube - Floor Length Hair Promo
> 
> I do finger comb, but also find the need to sometimes use a comb and when I do this video style is what I do now. If I run into a snag, I work it out with my fingers. I was wondering why the Asians use such tiny combs on that extremely long hair. The answer was "it's only raking the hair...treating it delicately, no need to abuse hair if you want great quality."
> ...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 6, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Ok. This woman is a blonde and her hair is a little puffy..... It's knee length.... I am still loving the length from a back view...
> 
> Simply dreaming..... maybe one day....
> 
> YouTube - maddy 4 1



woah!!!  did you guys see those dark roots???  is her hair bleached and STILL THAT LONG?!?!?  imagine what it would look like its natural color


----------



## Lucia (Jan 6, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Lucia - This video is of Maddy...the knee length blonde.... putting her hair in a high ponytail.
> 
> YouTube - maddalena
> 
> Look where the pony stops... this is a straight pony.  So it may well be for a wavy pony you need 2 to 4 inches past CL.



Her hairs on point esp. for being that long and colored blonde that's harsh on hair. But KL is not for me I'll stick to TL maybe CL we'll see, I can only imagine how thick my hair would be, whew (I'm getting tired just thinking about it) and how much conditioner I'd have to buy, heck I would have to stockpile 1L tubs


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 6, 2011)

lol i could only imagine trying to call the aussie people and see if they will ship me those big tubs of conditioner that the big brands send to salons lmao 

or getting those white buckets and filling it with suave!


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 6, 2011)

I lost a student today.... his little heart gave out on him.  He was just finishing the 6 grade and so happy to be going to middle school.  His last day at school he stopped by to say goodbye... I did not know it would be forever!

sorry for getting off topic!  I'll take a couple of days off from the board...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 6, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> I lost a student today.... his little heart gave out on him.  He was just finishing the 6 grade and so happy to be going to middle school.  His last day at school he stopped by to say goodbye... I did not know it would be forever!
> 
> sorry for getting off topic!  I'll take a couple of days off from the board...



candy i'm so sorry  take all the time you need of course


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Candy, I know this is a difficult time for you, I'm saddened to hear about your loss.... Please try to take comfort in knowing that he is in a much better place...(((big huggz)))


----------



## Lita (Jan 6, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Her hairs on point esp. for being that long and colored blonde that's harsh on hair. But KL is not for me I'll stick to TL maybe CL we'll see, I can only imagine how thick my hair would be, whew (I'm getting tired just thinking about it) and how much conditioner I'd have to buy, heck I would have to stockpile 1L tubs



I can only imagine how much conditioner she uses..For me I use a lot & the cost $$ is crazy..MY hair in no way near her length..NO WAY....I wonder how much she spends on products? WoW!






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 6, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> I lost a student today.... his little heart gave out on him.  He was just finishing the 6 grade and so happy to be going to middle school.  His last day at school he stopped by to say goodbye... I did not know it would be forever!
> 
> sorry for getting off topic!  I'll take a couple of days off from the board...



Sorry to hear that...MY THOUGHTS & PRAYERS GOES OUT TO HIS FAMILY!

"When you see someone you care about (Hug them like its the last time you will see them)"because it just may be...

*Take time Candy828...Sending you a HUG...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Spring (Jan 6, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> I lost a student today.... his little heart gave out on him. He was just finishing the 6 grade and so happy to be going to middle school. His last day at school he stopped by to say goodbye... I did not know it would be forever!
> 
> sorry for getting off topic! I'll take a couple of days off from the board...


 
praying God's blessing and comfort for his family...


----------



## NJoy (Jan 6, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> I lost a student today.... his little heart gave out on him. He was just finishing the 6 grade and so happy to be going to middle school. His last day at school he stopped by to say goodbye... I did not know it would be forever!
> 
> sorry for getting off topic! I'll take a couple of days off from the board...


 
Candy, I'm so sorry to hear this. Praying for every grieving heart affected and that you are all comforted and thankful for the time that you did have. His heart may have failed but you have all been given a piece of it, tucked away safely in yours.  **big hug**


----------



## Lucia (Jan 6, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> I lost a student today.... his little heart gave out on him.  He was just finishing the 6 grade and so happy to be going to middle school.  His last day at school he stopped by to say goodbye... I did not know it would be forever!
> 
> sorry for getting off topic!  I'll take a couple of days off from the board...



Sorry to hear this.  Take your time and take it easy.


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Jan 6, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> I lost a student today.... his little heart gave out on him. He was just finishing the 6 grade and so happy to be going to middle school. His last day at school he stopped by to say goodbye... I did not know it would be forever!
> 
> sorry for getting off topic! I'll take a couple of days off from the board...


 

I'm so sorry for you, and for his family. I've been teaching for a while and I have been so blessed not to have lost any of my students (that I know of) I don't know how I would deal with it.

RIP little guy.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jan 6, 2011)

I am sorry that you are have to experience this loss.
Please stay in good spirits.


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone, it was difficult... I am back online now.... to talk about hair.....

I know I posted this link a long time ago in the HL challenge.  But for those who use herbs, have you ventured into looking at all each tab to see what they offer?  I have found so many things to add to my herb collection and for woman's health. You can always ask them questions about herb mixing too.

Mountain Rose Herbs | Bulk organic herbs, spices & essential oils

I really like this site... it is where I get all of my herbs from... Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 8, 2011)

so i decided to straighten my hair to test out my new camera...  i probably should have picked better colors to wear as well as a better place for lighting lol but oh well, i figured porn is porn


----------



## Toy (Jan 9, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i decided to straighten my hair to test out my new camera... i probably should have picked better colors to wear as well as a better place for lighting lol but oh well, i figured porn is porn


 


Look at all that Beatiful Hair!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 9, 2011)

lol i still dont know what length to claim 

i'm hella butt hurt at that section that's mbl from breakage... darn set backs!!! lol


----------



## Toy (Jan 9, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol i still dont know what length to claim
> 
> i'm hella butt hurt at that section that's mbl from breakage... darn set backs!!! lol


 

Sorry I cant help with determining your length.

just keep doing what u are doing it will catch up.

whateva length you r its still gorgeous.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 9, 2011)

well i know when i stretch it, my hair reaches the top of the jeans i'm wearing in the pic.  but i am lost on my length   oh well...  once i hit crackin i'll know for sure lol then cl is a no brainer


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 9, 2011)

MoMo you hair is gorgeous, you are definitely on your way to McCrackin:eyebrows2.


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 9, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol i still dont know what length to claim
> 
> i'm hella butt hurt at that section that's mbl from breakage... darn set backs!!! lol



I think you are definitely HL inching to Crackin territory! Your hair is beautiful... if you never had a setback you'd probably be Classic...  Your hair grows amazingly fast!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks candy!  even with out the set back i probably would be at the same spot, just fuller with out weird layers :/ lol  

but i ought to be grateful my set back just gave my layers and didnt drastically damage my hair or its length.

and to think... conditioner caused all of those problems lol.  but you live and you learn lol

i now have it wrapped up in a bonnet and doing my nails

i'm going to go snow boarding in colorodo next week on a lil mini vacay and i wasnt sure if i should leave my hair straight or wear it natural.  i honestly have never been any where that cold.  i mean not as an adult lol


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 9, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> thanks candy!  even with out the set back i probably would be at the same spot, just fuller with out weird layers :/ lol
> 
> but i ought to be grateful my set back just gave my layers and didnt drastically damage my hair or its length.
> 
> ...



Vacation sounds great! But don't wear your hair loose in that cold, windy weather... it will dry out your ends!  By the way... your nails are beautiful too!  I've been working on mine... they are better but have a little ways to go for beautiful!


----------



## Lita (Jan 9, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i decided to straighten my hair to test out my new camera...  i probably should have picked better colors to wear as well as a better place for lighting lol but oh well, i figured porn is porn



Great progress! looks like HL to me..Keep growing...






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Janet' (Jan 9, 2011)

Lovely hair MzMoMo!!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 10, 2011)

For those who trim their hair by the Lunar Hair Chart.....

Here is the 2011 Lunar Hair Chart Calendar:

https://morroccomethod.com/lunar-hair-chart

I started using it last year....But I know it's not for everyone.

It is interesting that farmers also use a similar chart for growing and picking crops...


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Top Ten Foods for Healthy Hair*

Top 10 Foods for Healthy Hair

What you take in, shows on what comes out....

Does your regime contain *"hair food"*???? Also.... did you know for your hairs health, you should never let a headache linger for to long without taking something for it????


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 10, 2011)

For a while the Rapunzel's website was not working..... It's back! They have a different look and more information to share.....hair history, pics and info....

Rapunzel's Delight - Home


----------



## Lucia (Jan 10, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> *Top Ten Foods for Healthy Hair*
> 
> Top 10 Foods for Healthy Hair
> 
> ...




Great info thanks for this post.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 10, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> For those who trim their hair by the Lunar Hair Chart.....
> 
> Here is the 2011 Lunar Hair Chart Calendar:
> 
> ...




I've been using this for years but I do the simple version in any month from the new moon to full moon when the moon is growing trim or cut for growth when the moon is full before it wanes or shrinks cut for thickness when the moon shrinks to nothing don't trim or cut  Actually some people trim in his waning phase to keep their hair short.  I wonder if SHS do this? 
There's an app for lunar cycles calendars.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 10, 2011)

@MzMomo
Love the updates your hair is nice and thick and HL ahhhh 
 can't wait to claim HL myself.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 11, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> *Top Ten Foods for Healthy Hair*
> 
> Top 10 Foods for Healthy Hair
> 
> ...



LECHE IS ALL POWERFUL!!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 11, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> LECHE IS ALL POWERFUL!!!!



Yea...I agree..  Although I can't have all of these everyday, I try to fit each of them in throughout the week on a regular basis.  My everyday things without fail are milk and/or yogurt, nuts, VitaminC drink and/or Carrots, fruit. Because those are my snack "hair foods" in-between meals!  I am going to add some flaxseed to that. 

One other thing I do that is not food..... At work, anytime I go to the bathroom or take a break.... I do stretching exercise for my neck, shoulders, arms, waist, and legs. Plus massage my temple throughout the day. Belief it or not..... this help release any tension that may have built up from work or annoying co-workers.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 11, 2011)

@Candy and MzMomo
Don't you take vitamins too? 
If you don't you should think about prenatals cause you can't get all these nutrients daily all the time unless you have a perfect diet. 
I checked that list and I'm covered bt actually eating the right foods and vitamins I get all these and more daily.
Candy about the coworker let go and let God they'll get theirs


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 11, 2011)

@Lucia  Yes. I do take vitamins. I take Coenzyme Q10 and Omega 3. Sometimes vitamin d.  On the work front... I am ok... but still do the exercise because tension does build up and the first place it shows on me is in the neck...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 12, 2011)

i take daily multi-vit gummies...

i used to take the gummy flintstone kids but now that they have grown up gummies i take those


----------



## Lucia (Jan 12, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i take daily multi-vit gummies...
> 
> i used to take the gummy flintstone kids but now that they have grown up gummies i take those



 that was too funny.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 12, 2011)

Lucia said:


> that was too funny.



aaww, but its true


----------



## Lucia (Jan 16, 2011)

I just tried dry DC overnight with Suave Humectant Conditioner it's very thick, they sell it in almost 1L bottles this stuff is great. it might even be better than Suave Tropical Coconut Conditioner.  My hair is moist, soft, and even shiny. Right now I'm using both but this may just dethrown STCC as my #1 Conditioner.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jan 21, 2011)

Is anyone else no longer interested in hair?  I am no longer interested in my hair and have even thought about closing my fotki and blog. 

My hair looks the same and my regimen hasn't changed.  Things are just the same.  Hair is the least of my focus.  I forced myself to take pics tonight for the new year but I may just eventually go ahead and delete my stuff or just not update. 

I'm bored out of my freaking mind.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 21, 2011)

CelinaStarr said:


> Is anyone else no longer interested in hair?  I am no longer interested in my hair and have even thought about closing my fotki and blog.
> 
> My hair looks the same and my regimen hasn't changed.  Things are just the same.  Hair is the least of my focus.  I forced myself to take pics tonight for the new year but I may just eventually go ahead and delete my stuff or just not update.
> 
> I'm bored out of my freaking mind.



WOW! where did this come from, don't do anything to your hair right now, seriously. 
Are you just going into maintenance mode and not going to grow to longer lengths or are you just tired of the whole updating and pics thing? 

I'm not bored with hair yet, but I'm not obsessing  on it like before I just do my regimen and go but I'm with you on the blog, fotki etc... once I reach my next goal I might be deleting everything myself too, so I feel ya.
Besides when you do the regimen and ignore your hair it grows faster.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jan 21, 2011)

*Lucia*, I think I'm at terminal length for real this time and that's okay because my hair now touches my butt.  I'm just not doing anything to it.  Still wash once a week and wear the hair sticks.  That's it.  I've thought about shaving it off. Sometimes I'm just not into my hair.

My hair journey has come to an end.  I've found what works.  I have nothing worth posting.  I may update again when I straighten.  

I still do plan on posting pictures of my newest hair sticks from time to time but no hair updates.

I don't know what to do with the blog.  I may just leave it up.  I may leave my sites up and just explain that I'm no longer updating anymore.  I still enjoy looking at everyone elses wonderful hair pictures though.    Happy hair growing to all.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 21, 2011)

CelinaStarr
I don't believe you've reached terminal yet, I think you may have the KL gene   maybe I'll beleive it in 6 months if your hair stays the same length with no cutting.  
You may be close to term but everyone gets that hair break after your hair has done alot of growing to long and superlong lengths.  Cinnamon hair and other who grow beyond WL have said their hair paused for a while then started growing again.  Your hair is GORGEOUS don't shave it don't get frustrated with it, just maintain what you've achieved and enjoy it.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 21, 2011)

celine, i get what you mean.  i think you're just in a funk right now.

i mean those of us who get to this point really dont experiment, we have a reggie down pact, and we're in ps mode most times.  there isnt that new and exciting feeling you used to get when you were still trying to figure out what worked or when you were in pj mode and stuff like that

but i think that gives us the edge to growing even longer.  when we just leave our hair be and ignore it to an extent, when we do finally get that wild hair to do a length check, there is usually a good surprise to see


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 22, 2011)

CelinaStarr said:


> *Lucia*, I think I'm at terminal length for real this time and that's okay because my hair now touches my butt.  I'm just not doing anything to it.  Still wash once a week and wear the hair sticks.  That's it.  I've thought about shaving it off. Sometimes I'm just not into my hair.
> 
> My hair journey has come to an end.  I've found what works.  I have nothing worth posting.  I may update again when I straighten.
> 
> ...



CelinaStarr - I can understand having lack of interest in your hair.... I feel like that sometimes.  I think it comes with the territory. My thought on it is that hair that reaches tailbone tends to start growing at a much slower pace. I think that is why the people with knee length and floor length hair say that it takes so many years to obtain that length.  Hair just starts getting in a _*CREEP *_mode and goes through fazes of stagnation.... All very frustrating... so it's better to just not pay attention to it. Thus we lose interest.  I myself am not paying very much attention to the length of my hair... I am just taking care of it with the proper maintenance.  Maybe by fall I will be surprised.  But I don't think about that from a day to day thing like I use too.  I am going to change the hair update schedule.  There will be *NO* hair updates in March for everyone in this challenge because the longer length hair just doesn't grow as fast as the other challenges.  

*The hair updates will be changed to reflect the following:

May  28, 2011
Sept. 30, 2011
Dec. 31, 2011

Don't give up.... just continue to take care of your hair and let it do what it do!
*


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 22, 2011)

CL and MT Challenge next year will only be two updates the whole year....

Post a starting pic.
Update in June and December

Also.... I think the less pressure everyone feels, the better.  I think those who want to get to Classic will get there and those who want to get to Mid Thigh will get there...patience and time....


----------



## AngelDoll (Jan 22, 2011)

@ CelinaStar
@ Lucia
@ Mz. Momo
@ Candy

Thank you. I thought it was just me, I have been feeling the same way about my hair. I am just not as interested in my hair as I was before. It is not as exciting as it was when I was in the process of "growing" it long and trying to find what works for my hair. Now that I know what I am doing and it is the same routine over and over, I just go about my business as usual and leave my hair alone. My growth has seemed to slow down too, I may be reaching terminal length. 

I do not post or update often because it seems as if I have nothing new to add.

So I will continue to lurk from time to time to see updates and offer encouragement.

You ladies are the best!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 22, 2011)

Good oooga moooga.... i'm cheeerin you all on!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 22, 2011)

so i officially have a good section of hair touching the top of my pants 

hopefully by summer i'll be measuring by my pockets??  *crosses fingers and wishes upon a star with a singing cricket by my side*


----------



## orchidgirl (Jan 22, 2011)

CelinaStarr said:


> Is anyone else no longer interested in hair?  I am no longer interested in my hair and have even thought about closing my fotki and blog.
> 
> My hair looks the same and my regimen hasn't changed.  Things are just the same.  Hair is the least of my focus.  I forced myself to take pics tonight for the new year but I may just eventually go ahead and delete my stuff or just not update.
> 
> I'm bored out of my freaking mind.




I'm in the same boat..but life for me has gotten to busy 2 kids in 2 years, less time to focus on hair, or now it doesn't seem as important. I even thought of cutting mine, but i think my husband would divorce me...lol. However, I still love looking at you girls hair progress...you an inspiration for me.  So please don't go anywhere ...


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 22, 2011)

*5 Hair, Nail And Makeup Tips From A Guy*

http://www.yourtango.com/201064855/5-first-date-beauty-habits-he-hates


----------



## Lita (Jan 22, 2011)

CelinaStarr said:


> Is anyone else no longer interested in hair?  I am no longer interested in my hair and have even thought about closing my fotki and blog.
> 
> My hair looks the same and my regimen hasn't changed.  Things are just the same.  Hair is the least of my focus.  I forced myself to take pics tonight for the new year but I may just eventually go ahead and delete my stuff or just not update.
> 
> I'm bored out of my freaking mind.



I know exactly how you feel...The last 2 months I've been like that..But,I still put a little oil on my scalp....Tonight I'm going to wash-it...We shall see...My roots looks like it has gotten thicker...Anyhoo,(I don't think your at term length)..My hair does the same thing..I just dont pay attention to the growth just on keeping it moisturize...Watch! Your hair is going to take off because your not focus on it....THAT ALWAYS HAPPENS TO ME...

@CelinaStarr...(SMILE)








Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 25, 2011)

A lite blow dry..My hair has not been blow dried in almost 3 years...
Excuse the full look chest/stomach I'm very bloated 

...That time of the month..lol 








Length check...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Daeuiel (Jan 25, 2011)

^^^   Lita your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Lita (Jan 25, 2011)

Daeuiel said:


> ^^^   Lita your hair is gorgeous!



Thank you 

! I'm noticing what is really making a difference is low-maintenance,little to no direct heat & protective -styling.. 



*My hair has also taken a turn for the better thanks to..Ceramide Dc's,JBCO mix,using leave-ins that give slip/great moisture & sealing with/oil/hair butter....






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Daeuiel (Jan 25, 2011)

Lita said:


> Thank you
> 
> ! I'm noticing what is really making a difference is low-maintenance,little to no direct heat & protective -styling..
> 
> ...



*takes notes* I really need to moisturize and seal more often. I've had lots of growth in the last 6 months but I have disappearing ends.  It's not a complete tragedy, I just may end up BCing after all, to get rid of splits. Health before length, right?


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 25, 2011)

@ Lita: Your hair is simply gorgeous!


----------



## Lita (Jan 25, 2011)

Daeuiel said:


> *takes notes* I really need to moisturize and seal more often. I've had lots of growth in the last 6 months but I have disappearing ends.  It's not a complete tragedy, I just may end up BCing after all, to get rid of splits. Health before length, right?



 For a long time I would get big trims & when I started to take better care of my hair..Big trims turned into mini trims..HEALTH FIRST...



I think you should try to baby your ends every other day & when you DC add oil on top of your ends/Leave a little conditioner on/use leave-in on top of that...(It may seem like a lot) but its NOT! *Then you can start doing mini,mini trims...

*KEEP ME POSTED! 





In the next couple of months..I will cut 3inch off of MY hair to even things up...

NON-THING LIKE HEALTHY HAIR....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 25, 2011)

*VIP* said:


> @ Lita: Your hair is simply gorgeous!










Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Daeuiel (Jan 25, 2011)

Lita said:


> For a long time I would get big trims & when I started to take better care of my hair..Big trims turned into mini trims..HEALTH FIRST...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good advice! I _always_ stay in braids. Haven't worn my hair out since my avatar pic was taken back in September (it was for a wedding). Either extensions or cornrows under a wig. I'll give my hair more TLC, maybe I won't need to cut just yet.


----------



## Lita (Jan 25, 2011)

Daeuiel said:


> Good advice! I _always_ stay in braids. Haven't worn my hair out since my avatar pic was taken back in September (it was for a wedding). Either extensions or cornrows under a wig. I'll give my hair more TLC, maybe I won't need to cut just yet.



That's right give it a lot of TLC FIRST......It will make a complete turn around...It worked for me! 







Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Toy (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful Hair Lita WoW!!!!


----------



## Lita (Jan 25, 2011)

Toy said:


> Beautiful Hair Lita WoW!!!!







You know I love your pony-tail...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 25, 2011)

Lita said:


> A lite blow dry..My hair has not been blow dried in almost 3 years...
> Excuse the full look chest/stomach I'm very bloated
> 
> ...That time of the month..lol
> ...



Princess Lita 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- It's B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L.  I can tell your hair has improved a lot. There is a big difference from some of your older pics.... I'm loving it!


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 25, 2011)

@Toy  That ponytail of yours is inching to Tailbone.... hmmm you are definitely no lightweight on this board!  I am impressed and it is just beautiful too!

I love it! :waytogo:


----------



## Lucia (Jan 25, 2011)

@ Lita-you're so close to CL you're practically there. Youre hair is thicker than before, it's  unbeweavable 
@ Toy 
WOW beautiful hair, congratz keep on growing you'll have a TL then CL horsetail very soon.


----------



## Lita (Jan 25, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Princess Lita
> 
> 
> 
> ...







My hair even feels different (in a good way) a lot healthier/fuller...Glad I'm sticking with what works....

*In a couple of months I will take 3inches off just to even it up a little more & continue to go from there...

HOW ARE YOU DOING? 





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yamilee21 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Attention everyone who is in a "hair funk"* - why don't we steal the "Hairstyle of the Month" idea from TLHC? We don't have to use the same styles; we could also include twists, rollersets, etc. That way, we have a reason to continue taking pictures without focusing on growth (or lack thereof), and we can all continue to enjoy each others' hair even if we are bored with our own.


----------



## Lita (Jan 25, 2011)

Lucia said:


> @ Lita-you're so close to CL you're practically there. Youre hair is thicker than before, it's  unbeweavable
> @ Toy
> WOW beautiful hair, congratz keep on growing you'll have a TL then CL horsetail very soon.







It is a lot thicker/Not as thick as I would like but,thicker...I'm really excited at the health..Its getting a lot better..



*CL..(I hope one day nice,thick,even & TOP health) Thick CL pony-Tail...



HOW IS YOUR HAIR DOING? 





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 25, 2011)

yamilee21 said:


> *Attention everyone who is in a "hair funk"* - why don't we steal the "Hairstyle of the Month" idea from TLHC? We don't have to use the same styles; we could also include twists, rollersets, etc. That way, we have a reason to continue taking pictures without focusing on growth (or lack thereof), and we can all continue to enjoy each others' hair even if we are bored with our own.





 THATS A GOOD IDEA..I'm a PS junkie...So I hope thats OK! I will post a pix of my bun..Later... 

 

Bring on the hair-styles.. 





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Toy (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you ladies for all the Sweet compliments!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 25, 2011)

Lita said:


> My hair even feels different (in a good way) a lot healthier/fuller...Glad I'm sticking with what works....
> 
> *In a couple of months I will take 3inches off just to even it up a little more & continue to go from there...
> 
> ...



Princess Lita - I am doing ok!  My hair is about the same length as yours. Although my hair is thickening up and continuing to do well, I still think my ends are a tad thinner than yours. I am also continuing to do what works and I am doing mini trims every three months to thicken up my ends.


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 25, 2011)

yamilee21 said:


> *Attention everyone who is in a "hair funk"* - why don't we steal the "Hairstyle of the Month" idea from TLHC? We don't have to use the same styles; we could also include twists, rollersets, etc. That way, we have a reason to continue taking pictures without focusing on growth (or lack thereof), and we can all continue to enjoy each others' hair even if we are bored with our own.



I love this idea!  Since we will have a longer time in-between updates, I think this is excellent!


----------



## Lita (Jan 25, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Princess Lita - I am doing ok!  My hair is about the same length as yours. Although my hair is thickening up and continuing to do well, I still think my ends are a tad thinner than yours. I am also continuing to do what works and I am doing mini trims every three months to thicken up my ends.



Thats good to know...Sounds like we are on the same path...





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 25, 2011)

Toy said:


> Thank you ladies for all the Sweet compliments!!!







*CL pony-tail on the way!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Toy (Jan 25, 2011)

Lita said:


> *CL pony-tail on the way!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 

The Doggie is cute Thank you Lita.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 25, 2011)

yamilee21 said:


> *Attention everyone who is in a "hair funk"* - why don't we steal the "Hairstyle of the Month" idea from TLHC? We don't have to use the same styles; we could also include twists, rollersets, etc. That way, we have a reason to continue taking pictures without focusing on growth (or lack thereof), and we can all continue to enjoy each others' hair even if we are bored with our own.



Great idea, I'm in but I won't straighten just for style pics though I'm keeping heat to a minimum so I can retain max growth. 




Lita said:


> It is a lot thicker/Not as thick as I would like but,thicker...I'm really excited at the health..Its getting a lot better..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just CW and a bunning fool. My hairs still thick especially my ends and I know it's growing even though I haven't checked and that's working just fine. I'll just keep on doing what I'm doing.


----------



## Lita (Jan 25, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Great idea, I'm in but I won't straighten just for style pics though I'm keeping heat to a minimum so I can retain max growth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats right if its not broke leave it alone 

...KEEP DOING WHAT WORKS! 






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Spring (Jan 25, 2011)

Lita, Toy and I think BostonMaria updated her avi.... beautiful beautiful hair


----------



## Lita (Jan 25, 2011)

Spring said:


> Lita, Toy and I think BostonMaria updated her avi.... beautiful beautiful hair



Yes,I know I hope she post the pix in-here 

...I told her how pretty & silky it looks..




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Toy (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you Spring!!!


----------



## Spring (Jan 25, 2011)

Lita said:


> Yes,I know I hope she post the pix in-here
> 
> ...I told her how pretty & silky it looks..
> 
> ...


 
The shine got my attention right away...


----------



## Spring (Jan 25, 2011)

Toy said:


> Thank you Spring!!!


 
You're welcome :Rose:

I'm lovin this thread and the hiplength updates tonight...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 26, 2011)

*whispers* i see beautiful hair *suspenseful music plays in background*


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 26, 2011)

I keep going back to look at the inspirational pics Lucia posted on the TL Thread:

http://i50.tinypic.com/2i04x2w.jpg
and
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_jUVYkPeSPWY/SG75rOx_yYI/AAAAAAAAARE/MV0dx-Zgn6M/s400/ruslana1104a.jpg

I figured that when my high ponytails are full HL I will have achieved this look.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm subbing.  So much gawgeous hair up in here.  CONGRATS to all and THANKS for sharing your success.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 27, 2011)

so i've started running 

god it sucks soooo much monkey balls but OMG how i feel great about an hour after when i've recovered and i know my hair is loving all the blood circulation too 

BUT IT SUCKS DOING THE ACTUAL RUNNING!!!! lol


----------



## Lucia (Jan 27, 2011)

@MzMomo
You know alot of fast hair growers workout a couple times a week and or run. Like CelinaStarr LBC5 when I get max growth is when I'm working out regularly.
Its hard starting but once you make it a habit it's easy.


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i've started running
> 
> god it sucks soooo much monkey balls but OMG how i feel great about an hour after when i've recovered and i know my hair is loving all the blood circulation too
> 
> BUT IT SUCKS DOING THE ACTUAL RUNNING!!!! lol





 I power walk 3x's a week...Today in mist of the snow-storm in N.Y...I was shoveling snow/Makes up for the power walk... 






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 27, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i've started running
> 
> god it sucks soooo much monkey balls but OMG how i feel great about an hour after when i've recovered and i know my hair is loving all the blood circulation too
> 
> BUT IT SUCKS DOING THE ACTUAL RUNNING!!!! lol




Where I live is surrounded by mountains. So I hike in the mountains and practice the Chinese exercise Chi.


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2011)

A LITTLE FAIRY DUST FOR ALL!






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 30, 2011)

so... i've been thinking about switching to the carols daughter hair care line...  their poo, cond, and milk leave in.  i would still use my homemade moisture spritz and seal w/evco..  but i want to see how my hair would fair w/o cones.


----------



## Lita (Jan 30, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so... i've been thinking about switching to the carols daughter hair care line...  their poo, cond, and milk leave in.  i would still use my homemade moisture spritz and seal w/evco..  but i want to see how my hair would fair w/o cones.



Keep us posted! i would like to hear your results...
*CD was a no go for me-When I tried it years ago...I hope it works for you...

May-be one day I will revisit....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 30, 2011)

Lita said:


> Keep us posted! i would like to hear your results...
> *CD was a no go for me-When I tried it years ago...I hope it works for you...
> 
> May-be one day I will revisit....
> ...



why was it a no go?  what was your experience?

My best friend uses it and has been for about 6mos now and she likes it.  even though she doesnt "really" take care of her hair, she's having pretty good results.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 30, 2011)

I didn't have good results with CD either, their products didn't damage my hair, but I didn't get the moisturizing I needed I tried the whole regimen too and nada.  It was just heavy, greasy and coated on but no moisture in the hair shaft. hth


----------



## Lita (Jan 30, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> why was it a no go?  what was your experience?
> 
> My best friend uses it and has been for about 6mos now and she likes it.  even though she doesnt "really" take care of her hair, she's having pretty good results.



CD weighed my hair down & I got no moisture at all..Dry oily hair..Meaning no moisture just a lot of grease..If that makes any sense...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok so approximately for me to even get close to my goals for 2011 I have to grow and retain 0.75-1" a month. I've done it before in my growth spurt hard core hair days I can do it again. So let's say 10-12" would put me @ HL maybe grazing TL. 
:woohoo: I'm getting happy just thinking about it. Awww HL here I come.


----------



## Lita (Feb 1, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Ok so approximately for me to even get close to my goals for 2011 I have to grow and retain 0.75-1" a month. I've done it before in my growth spurt hard core hair days I can do it again. So let's say 10-12" would put me @ HL maybe grazing TL.
> :woohoo: I'm getting happy just thinking about it. Awww HL here I come.



I'm cheering you on...YOU CAN DO IT!




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Feb 3, 2011)

Princess Lita, I am liking the new avatar. Your hair is looking fantastic! Are your pants high or low on the hips? Just trying to get a perspective....


----------



## Lita (Feb 3, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Princess Lita, I am liking the new avatar. Your hair is looking fantastic! Are your pants high or low on the hips? Just trying to get a perspective....



Hi! At the top of my bone in that area...Hope that makes sense...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Feb 4, 2011)

Lita said:


> Hi! At the top of my bone in that area...Hope that makes sense...
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Yes. that makes sense. so we are the same length. but since my ends are thinner it just doesn't look like it is.


----------



## Lita (Feb 4, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Yes. that makes sense. so we are the same length. but since my ends are thinner it just doesn't look like it is.



My ends are not the greatest either,but I baby them a lot...You can try to add emu oil or argan oil to your ends it will help to make a difference...Especially the emu...Or JBCO mix with avocado-Like 50/50...

*Later on you can do the mini,mini trims..Thats what I do..Snip the ends (the very tip) little by little...






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 4, 2011)

i have no clue where to find emu oil locally....  which is weird since there is an emu farm not that far away from here.  i always thought it would be weird using an oil from an animal though lol i dunno but it makes my tummy turn a bit


----------



## Candy828 (Feb 4, 2011)

Lita said:


> My ends are not the greatest either,but I baby them a lot...You can try to add emu oil or argan oil to your ends it will help to make a difference...Especially the emu...Or JBCO mix with avocado-Like 50/50...
> 
> *Later on you can do the mini,mini trims..Thats what I do..Snip the ends (the very tip) little by little...
> 
> ...



Thanks. The problem is that I don't have access to products. So I am limited in what I can use.  I am Almost 100% homemade. I am having success. It is just not as fast as it could be but my hair is very healthy. I have started snipping the ends and that is helping.


----------



## Candy828 (Feb 4, 2011)

I was wondering.... is anybody having a mini growth spurt this time of year or is it pretty much dragging on until spring/summer?


----------



## Lita (Feb 4, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> I was wondering.... is anybody having a mini growth spurt this time of year or is it pretty much dragging on until spring/summer?



I think mine is having its moments 

...Oh well 

 !



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 4, 2011)

my hair is being a butt... a pain in the butt


----------



## Lucia (Feb 5, 2011)

I haven't checked since my last stretched hair pics. I'm trying to focus on max growth and frequent measuring will make you go nuts that's why I spread the length checks in TL crakin challenge out to  3x a year.  
I do know that I'm getting steady consistent growth which is just as good as a growth spurt I'm happy w that.  

Candy are you able to get basic cooking oils like evoo or coconut oil?


----------



## Candy828 (Feb 5, 2011)

Lucia said:


> I haven't checked since my last stretched hair pics. I'm trying to focus on max growth and frequent measuring will make you go nuts that's why I spread the length checks in TL crakin challenge out to  3x a year.
> I do know that I'm getting steady consistent growth which is just as good as a growth spurt I'm happy w that.
> 
> Candy are you able to get basic cooking oils like evoo or coconut oil?



Lucia - No. I have not run into evoo or coconut oil.  I have only found olive oil and grapeseed oil that I add my herbs to. So this is what I use. I am really really limited.

If evoo is extra virgin olive oil.... excuse my ignorance!  Maybe I have been here too long....


----------



## Lucia (Feb 5, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Lucia - No. I have not run into evoo or coconut oil.  I have only found olive oil and grapeseed oil that I add my herbs to. So this is what I use. I am really really limited.
> 
> If evoo is extra virgin olive oil.... excuse my ignorance!  Maybe I have been here too long....



 yes it is


----------



## Candy828 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lucia yea... that was just too funny.  I do like grapeseed oil better than evoo because it's much lighter. I didn't snip my ends as much in the pass and that may have been my problem.  Now that I have a regular routine we will see what improvements I can make by the May update.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 8, 2011)

how often are you guys trimming?  i think i'm gonna trim again next month (last one was in dec). but i'm not too sure yet.

my hair has been irritating me lately.  its just not acting or feeling the way it should be but i havent changed anything.  which makes me think maybe i need to change something, but then i get scared lol


----------



## yamilee21 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> how often are you guys trimming? ...



My last "real" trim was in January, 2010. I've just been clipping individual splits and knots off of the ends since, whenever I see them. Part of me thinks I should do a real trim soon, to even/thicken up the ends BUT, I would have to do a bone-straight flat-ironing job just for that, and I simply do not care enough to do so. My hair is up most of the time anyway, and even when I straighten it to wear out, it's still half-up with curls/waves on the ends... it's not like the ends are ever noticeable anyway.


----------



## Candy828 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> how often are you guys trimming?  i think i'm gonna trim again next month (last one was in dec). but i'm not too sure yet.
> 
> my hair has been irritating me lately.  its just not acting or feeling the way it should be but i havent changed anything.  which makes me think maybe i need to change something, but then i get scared lol



I did my last trim in December too. Now I am only snipping the ends and S & D.  I will be snipping in March.  But my reason for this is fuller ends.  Otherwise I would only use scissors for S&D.

I really don't think you need a trim unless you are planning to wear your hair down a lot.  If you are not, then just snip the ends. You will get the same effect in the long run if you snip on a regular basis.


----------



## jupitermoon (Feb 9, 2011)

Candy828, yamilee21, Mz.MoMo5235, Lucia, Lita, Spring, Janet', Toy, FlowerHair, Dragon_Of_Vaeros, I'm so happy the mentions feature is back, lol.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 9, 2011)

its back but it doesnt seem to be working right for me.  no matter who mentions me i get taken to the 1st mention i got since the mention button came back lol


----------



## Toy (Feb 9, 2011)

I am happy its back.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 9, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235
I just trimmed in Nov 2010 and I'm only going to trim once or twice a year now cause my ends are thick and healthy.  
If you're ends are healthy leave them alone, change up your updo's, or start accessorizing with hair toys more, you're hair looks healthy to me.  How often are you moisturizing or DC-ing?


----------



## Lita (Feb 9, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> how often are you guys trimming?  i think i'm gonna trim again next month (last one was in dec). but i'm not too sure yet.
> 
> my hair has been irritating me lately.  its just not acting or feeling the way it should be but i havent changed anything.  which makes me think maybe i need to change something, but then i get scared lol



Your hair looks great...Leave it alone! 

 

 



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 9, 2011)

Lucia 

i'm content with my hair do and accessories.  i just want to get my ends a bit thicker and more blunt. when i did the no trim challenge for a year, i let my ends get a lil more ate up than i usually like them.  but on the same note i didnt want to trim too much so i under trimmed to make sure i didnt give my self heart palpitations lol.

i guess what i want is to keep my ends as good as possible while trimming the least 

when it comes to dc'ing, i'm not going to lie, i cant remember the last time i dc'd or did a protein treatment lol.

i moisturize when my hair starts to feel dry and i wet my hair 1-2x per wk (poo wash, co wash, or just water rinse)

pretty much, my hair is doing it thing. but my kitchen is like the mojave lol i dunno what to do to keep this mess moisturized.  i mean its not my nape, my nape is good...  just the 2 side pieces of my kitchen.  my cocoa puffs lmao


----------



## yamilee21 (Feb 10, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ...   just the 2 side pieces of my kitchen.  my cocoa puffs lmao



 I have those two pieces too. Back in that very brief era when I partied/went clubbing, I knew it was time to go home whenever those two pieces would poof up, .


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 10, 2011)

yamilee21 said:


> I have those two pieces too. Back in that very brief era when I partied/went clubbing, I knew it was time to go home whenever those two pieces would poof up, .



yup, that's exactly it  that's how i knew to go home too.

i remember once i had flat ironed my hair and wore it in a side pony at the club. my puffs came out but the rest of my pony hadnt reverted yet. then from behind me i heard this black dude talking about my hair to a bunch of white girls.  he was like "see, that's how you can tell when their hair is fake.  when the pony tail is silky smooth and the rest is nappy you can tell" and they all started laughing.  

so i took my hair tie, took my hand and shook up my hair a bit and walked over to them.  i grabbed the guys hand and shoved it in my hair to my scalp and said "does this feel fake to you?"  then i looked at the white girls and said "dont listen to this lame dude, he'll get your a$$ kicked by teaching you the wrong thing" then i looked back and dude and said "I bet you wish you could find a b!tch with NAPPY hair like mine"  then i walked away cracking the hell up

it was the high light of my night since i was DD and was having a crappy nite


----------



## truequeen06 (Feb 10, 2011)

Mz.MoMo, I wish I was there to have seen his face lol.  That's the best story I've heard in a while about hair.

Everyone's hair is so beautiful!  I'll be stalking this thread


----------



## Lucia (Feb 10, 2011)

Ladies pls vote a a new length name
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...669-vote-your-fav-name-new-length-marker.html


----------



## Lita (Feb 10, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Ladies pls vote a a new length name
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...669-vote-your-fav-name-new-length-marker.html



Lower back Length...I voted!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 11, 2011)

i did my hair different today and i really liked it.  i wore it in a poofy side pony with my front (bang area but i dont have bangs) in a corn row (i really have to work on braiding lol) and a little flower...   made me smile lol


----------



## Lita (Feb 11, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i did my hair different today and i really liked it.  i wore it in a poofy side pony with my front (bang area but i dont have bangs) in a corn row (i really have to work on braiding lol) and a little flower...   made me smile lol



That should be very pretty...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Spring (Feb 11, 2011)

CelinaStarr said:


> @Candy828, @yamilee21, @Mz.MoMo5235, @Lucia, @Lita, @Spring, @Janet', @Toy, @FlowerHair, @Dragon_Of_Vaeros, I'm so happy the mentions feature is back, lol.


 
 I forgot the mentions function was broke...  good to see you back


----------



## Miss*Tress (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad to see all the lovely hair in this thread - it's quite inspirational. Here are some pics of another of my inspirations from LHC: album.


----------



## Lita (Feb 12, 2011)

Miss*Tress said:


> Glad to see all the lovely hair in this thread - it's quite inspirational. Here are some pics of another of my inspirations from LHC: album.



Yes,her hair is definitely gorgeous...I have always admired it...I' visit LHC too/a member as well!




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 12, 2011)

you're a member there?!?!?  i didnt know that!

forgive me for being slow but i didnt know they had any black members   i feel silly for thinking that now lol


----------



## yamilee21 (Feb 12, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ... forgive me for being slow but i didnt know they had any black members ...



There's a few, including some from our thread here. I lurk, but haven't posted. 

One thing that always makes me chuckle is that people with curly hair there usually define their length as it is curly, as opposed to straightened/stretched the way we do here... by those standards, I will never, ever have "long" hair, .


----------



## Lita (Feb 13, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> you're a member there?!?!?  i didnt know that!
> 
> forgive me for being slow but i didnt know they had any black members   i feel silly for thinking that now lol





 Yes,a few black people...But,i lurk most of the time...My user name is Ritza...They have a lot of info about oils & homemade products...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 15, 2011)

so is it weird you guys that i have a crush on a guy primarily for what i think our kids would look like lmao

he's nigerian, has the most beautiful accent, smile, and dark skin tone.  i think our kids would have some awesome hair and skin   is that strange lmao


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 16, 2011)

i was really liking my hair today so i had to take a pic...  excuse the chunk, i'm still on my weight loss journey thats THE LONGEST JOURNEY IN THE WORLD!!!! lol


----------



## Lita (Feb 16, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i was really liking my hair today so i had to take a pic...  excuse the chunk, i'm still on my weight loss journey thats THE LONGEST JOURNEY IN THE WORLD!!!! lol



What chunk? Anyway,Your hair looks really pretty & full...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello ladies,


  I want to join in on the part II of this challenge.  I have three layers going on.  My front is APL, My crown in back and sides is waist and the lower layer  of the back of my head is hip length.  I went some years now not being very kind to my hair the way I should have so I am back on track to, try to grow out the uneven hair,  strengthen the total volume and than continue on my growing a nice head of hair.  At least to obtain most of the hair to a nice classic if that will be possible.  

  I am returning to the regemin in my signature with commitment.  
Here is a photo from today.  Its in braids and you can clearly see the difference in the top and bottom braids.

17 Feb 2011 picture by vintagecoilylocks - Photobucket

  Glad to be back.  Very happy to see so many ladies here confident and growing long locks of beautiful hair.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 18, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> 
> I want to join in on the part II of this challenge.  I have three layers going on.  My front is APL, My crown in back and sides is waist and the lower layer  of the back of my head is hip length.  I went some years now not being very kind to my hair the way I should have so I am back on track to, try to grow out the uneven hair,  strengthen the total volume and than continue on my growing a nice head of hair.  At least to obtain most of the hair to a nice classic if that will be possible.
> ...



Welcome back, glad to see you back


----------



## Lita (Feb 18, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> 
> I want to join in on the part II of this challenge.  I have three layers going on.  My front is APL, My crown in back and sides is waist and the lower layer  of the back of my head is hip length.  I went some years now not being very kind to my hair the way I should have so I am back on track to, try to grow out the uneven hair,  strengthen the total volume and than continue on my growing a nice head of hair.  At least to obtain most of the hair to a nice classic if that will be possible.
> ...











Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 19, 2011)

so i'm making the switch to carols daughter guys   i'm in love and so is my hair!


----------



## Lita (Feb 20, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i'm making the switch to carols daughter guys   i'm in love and so is my hair!



I'm glad you found your staple...Every-time I used CD/My hair & scalp didnt take to well at all...May-be one day I'll revisit..If I get it for free 





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 20, 2011)

lol that was the only reason i even tried it is because my bestie literally dropped off the whole set at my door and said "I've been listening to you about my hair and my hair has gotten so much better.... but this time i need you to listen to me.  TRY IT!!!"  lol so since there was nothing coming out of pocket to try the whole line, i figured, why not.  and now i'm in love.  

i've never had an issue with 2nd day hair but this 2nd day hair is GREAT considering all it went through yesterday lol


----------



## Lita (Feb 20, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol that was the only reason i even tried it is because my bestie literally dropped off the whole set at my door and said "I've been listening to you about my hair and my hair has gotten so much better.... but this time i need you to listen to me.  TRY IT!!!"  lol so since there was nothing coming out of pocket to try the whole line, i figured, why not.  and now i'm in love.
> 
> i've never had an issue with 2nd day hair but this 2nd day hair is GREAT considering all it went through yesterday lol



Mz.MoMo5235

What line is it of CD?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 20, 2011)

i used 

tui herbal shampoo
tui hair smoothie
og hair milk

i then sealed with my usual oil


----------



## Candy828 (Feb 21, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> 
> I want to join in on the part II of this challenge.  I have three layers going on.  My front is APL, My crown in back and sides is waist and the lower layer  of the back of my head is hip length.  I went some years now not being very kind to my hair the way I should have so I am back on track to, try to grow out the uneven hair,  strengthen the total volume and than continue on my growing a nice head of hair.  At least to obtain most of the hair to a nice classic if that will be possible.
> ...



ADDED!  You have been missed!


----------



## Candy828 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry I have been away for a while.... My laptop gave out on me so I had to pull out my spare....  I am still trying to configure it.  

Anyway, as for my hair.... with all the snipping and the last trim, there is no progress lengthwise. But for fullness, it is progressing nicely.  I also learned something about my hair.  The center, which I always claimed is so dry and grows the slowest, actually had a different problem.  Let me explain.  For those who deal with SSK's you can identify with this. What I thought was a different texture and dry to the touch, wound up being a lot of coils that form into knots. But in my case they would coil around other hairs and break off when I comb. So the center of my hair was always lagging behind the rest of my hairs length.  I started doing a small section by section analysis of my hair and discovered this.  I have been on a vendetta snipping them out.  I didn't care how much hair had to be cut, I just wanted to conquer this problem.  Turns out most of these coiled hairs are shorter length hairs anyway. So lengthwise it is not that big of a deal.  The end result is the center hair is now growing at a faster pace, thus catching up and the center hair itself is not a different texture. It is soft and smooth to the touch.  I just needed to keep the coils at bay.  I also discovered that I can't go 3 weeks with no S&D in this endeavor.  I must S&D every other week to stay on top of this problem.  My hair is loving me for it by growing and not breaking off.

I hope this made sense.... Next time I do a hair update, it will be very clear about what has happened to my hair.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Feb 21, 2011)

Lita said:


> Happy Hair Growing!



  Lita thank you,  You have done wonderful things with your hair.  Happy journey to Classic.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 21, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i was really liking my hair today so i had to take a pic...  excuse the chunk, i'm still on my weight loss journey thats THE LONGEST JOURNEY IN THE WORLD!!!! lol



You look beautiful
BTW last year your hair just had a huge growth spurt. I blinked and you went from BSL to hip length LOL  What do you think attributed to the growth?  Protective styling?  I'm hoping to be on this challenge next year.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 22, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> You look beautiful
> BTW last year your hair just had a huge growth spurt. I blinked and you went from BSL to hip length LOL  What do you think attributed to the growth?  Protective styling?  I'm hoping to be on this challenge next year.



i think protective styling is the main thing


----------



## Lita (Feb 22, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Lita thank you,  You have done wonderful things with your hair.  Happy journey to Classic.



Vintagecoilylocks Thank you...WE WILL MAKE CL & BEYOND TOGETHER  

...

*My hair is still a work in progress trying to keep it healthy,moisturize & ends in order...My ends are in a class by itself 

....lol..Very grateful to the ladies (LHCF) for positive & honest input..It means a lot...I stay focus & on point....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 26, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i've gotten my order and i'm still in love.  i dont seem to have a bad hair day with it
> 
> now lets see how long it lasts me.  if i go through it too fast then of course i will have to give it up.  i cant shell out $60 every month for hair.
> 
> ...



posting over here too


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 1, 2011)

so i'm supposed to do a trim this month...  

i'm a bit torn.  i want to do my own trim cause i know i will only take off what's needed.  but on the other hand, i think i want to go get it cut to have a nicer hem line...  only problem with having a nice hem line is that will probably take my a little below wl.

what do you ladies think?


----------



## orchidgirl (Mar 6, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i'm supposed to do a trim this month...
> 
> i'm a bit torn.  i want to do my own trim cause i know i will only take off what's needed.  but on the other hand, i think i want to go get it cut to have a nicer hem line...  only problem with having a nice hem line is that will probably take my a little below wl.
> 
> what do you ladies think?




You can always do a small trim yourself and when it grows out a bit more you can get a proper hair cut. I going to do the same thing as my hair grow in a v shape and would like to have a blunt cut but only until I achieve my goal length, until then I'm dusting.


----------



## Lita (Mar 6, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235

I always say..If you cant wait/do a mini,mini trim/other then that/baby your ends till you meet your goal/or come close/begin to dust/trim..Thats what I'm doing...Keep Us Posted!




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 8, 2011)

last night I had some time and found the old Hip, Classic and longer club thread.  I did not realize how soon I went MIA.  Computor had gone down and life soon followed.  Things came at me hard and fast.  My physical self was a causualty.  I went along feeling on the edge so long and just getting by.  All my resources went to caring for children, grand children and then my mom.  I knew I had to take care of my self but it is so easy to neglect ones self.   My poor hair suffered.   I had huge boughts of shedding.  I had accepted the thought that it had been wonderful to acheive allittle of something I had always wanted and be happy.  I barely gave my hair what it needed and sometimes not even that.  

   Recently as my 14 year old came to the desire to grow her hair to longer lengths I pulled out my old journal and saw that my hair deserved a chance again.  I deserved a chance again.  I reregistered my membership but was to shy an embarrased at first to log in.  Then I figured well, know one would remember me anyway and just suck it up and jump in again.  


  Reading the old posts last night was so wonderful.  I am sorry I missed out on so many of the milestones acheived by soooo many ladies striving for longer beautiful locks of hair.   I felt like I was reading a fairy tale last night that ends in happily everafter.  I know there are many woman of color out there in the world with long hair.  But this website is different.  Its for those who want long hair and have to strive to obtain it.  

   I am very humbled and proud to be back here and to have the opportunity to be aquainted with all of you.  I may never reach my desired goal.  However, it is exciting just knowing others have and will.


----------



## Aviah (Mar 8, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> last night I had some time and found the old Hip, Classic and longer club thread.  I did not realize how soon I went MIA.  Computor had gone down and life soon followed.  Things came at me hard and fast.  My physical self was a causualty.  I went along feeling on the edge so long and just getting by.  All my resources went to caring for children, grand children and then my mom.  I knew I had to take care of my self but it is so easy to neglect ones self.   My poor hair suffered.   I had huge boughts of shedding.  I had accepted the thought that it had been wonderful to acheive allittle of something I had always wanted and be happy.  I barely gave my hair what it needed and sometimes not even that.
> 
> Recently as my 14 year old came to the desire to grow her hair to longer lengths I pulled out my old journal and saw that my hair deserved a chance again.  I deserved a chance again.  I reregistered my membership but was to shy an embarrased at first to log in.  Then I figured well, know one would remember me anyway and just suck it up and jump in again.
> 
> ...



I remember you. Glad things are better and you're back. HHG.

WOW at the title of this thread.... do you guys ever stop?!
Its remarkable how many of us used to think this was impossible. Go for it!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 8, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks
Thanks for that post it keeps us inspired it's food to look at old posts and see how many and how happy we are when we reach a goal. 
Your daughter is starting at a perfect time with healthy haircare she can prob grow to WL beyond lenths by college time and have fab hair as an adult. I'm sure you've done a good job with her hair already.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 8, 2011)

Aviah said:


> I remember you. Glad things are better and you're back. HHG.
> 
> WOW at the title of this thread.... do you guys ever stop?!
> Its remarkable how many of us used to think this was impossible. Go for it!




Yeah It's the 1st MTL challenge I think, I guess within 1-2 years well have a KL knee length challenge. 
Most of us though Are planning to maintain WL-CL.


----------



## Lita (Mar 8, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Yeah It's the 1st MTL challenge I think, I guess within 1-2 years well have a KL knee length challenge.
> Most of us though Are planning to maintain WL-CL.



KL challenge... On 3b,c-4a,b,c,d hair..How Beautiful that would look...Cant wait to see that!



Happy hair Growing!


----------



## Toy (Mar 8, 2011)

Lita said:


> KL challenge... On 3b,c-4a,b,c,d hair..How Beautiful that would look...Cant wait to see that!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy hair Growing!


 

That would be Gorgeous cant wait to see it.


----------



## orchidgirl (Mar 8, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Yeah It's the 1st MTL challenge I think, I guess within 1-2 years well have a KL knee length challenge.
> Most of us though Are planning to maintain WL-CL.




Could you imagine... ...Don't get me day dreaming now!


----------



## Lita (Mar 9, 2011)

Toy   Wow! Your hair being a KL pony-tail...

 

...

Lucia  2 years/its closer then we think..Your hair/that thick mane you have/at KL..Wow! 



 *When that happens/a lot of hair growth products will come to solicit (want your name/on product) 



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Toy (Mar 9, 2011)

Lita said:


> @Toy Wow! Your hair being a KL pony-tail...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Lita,you are funny I couldn't handle a Kl Ponytail.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 9, 2011)

Lita said:


> Toy   Wow! Your hair being a KL pony-tail...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, look who's talking, your hairs thick too.  My thick hair is exactly why I'm stopping @ TL/CL.  I don't think I could handle more man I can't imagine how much conditioner I would need-maybe 1L/month?


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello everyone!  I thought I wasn't really getting any growth with the last trim and all the snipping, but I believe I am knocking on Classic's door!  I am really looking forward to the May update....


----------



## Lucia (Mar 9, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Hello everyone!  I thought I wasn't really getting any growth with the last trim and all the snipping, but I believe I am knocking on Classic's door!  I am really looking forward to the May update....



Yay! can't wait to see the updates. NO snipping or timming until after that OK


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Yay! can't wait to see the updates. NO snipping or timming until after that OK



ok  I am even going to attempt to do my first hair down shot.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 9, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Hello everyone!  I thought I wasn't really getting any growth with the last trim and all the snipping, but I believe I am knocking on Classic's door!  I am really looking forward to the May update....



  Congrats on reaching Classics door.  you should be definate Classic by May.  Its such a beautiful length.  I will be happy if my canopy made some progress.  I put myself on a no measure til May challenge.  Its torture.


----------



## Lita (Mar 9, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Thanks, look who's talking, your hairs thick too.  My thick hair is exactly why I'm stopping @ TL/CL.  I don't think I could handle more man I can't imagine how much conditioner I would need-maybe 1L/month?




Lucia

KL 

..I spend a lot of money on Dc & Sulfate free poo now..



*1L/month 

 Exactly!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 9, 2011)

Candy828

Cant wait to see you at (CL)/leave the clippers alone..





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## orchidgirl (Mar 9, 2011)

Lita said:


> @Candy828
> 
> Cant wait to see you at (CL)/leave the clippers alone..
> 
> ...




Me too, can't wait to see pics...so excited....


----------



## yamilee21 (Mar 10, 2011)

Aw, I am glad you all are seeing growth with your hair. I am convinced that mine has reached its length limit. And in a few months, I'll probably have a post-partum mass shedding. Maybe I should shave my head and start all over again, .


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 10, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Congrats on reaching Classics door.  you should be definate Classic by May.  Its such a beautiful length.  I will be happy if my canopy made some progress.  I put myself on a no measure til May challenge.*  Its torture.*



Yes it's torture... I had hair touching new parts of my bottom and I just couldn't resist...


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 10, 2011)

yamilee21 said:


> Aw, I am glad you all are seeing growth with your hair. I am convinced that mine has reached its length limit. And in a few months, I'll probably have a *post-partum mass shedding*. Maybe I should shave my head and start all over again, .



I'd say your body is going through changes just like LadyPaniolo had.... don't be discouraged.


----------



## Lita (Mar 10, 2011)

yamilee21 said:


> Aw, I am glad you all are seeing growth with your hair. I am convinced that mine has reached its length limit. And in a few months, I'll probably have a post-partum mass shedding. Maybe I should shave my head and start all over again, .




yamilee21



 I dont think your growing is over with..Our bodies/constantly changing/DO NOT SHAVE YOUR HEAD 

 This will pass 

 






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 10, 2011)

yamilee21 said:


> Aw, I am glad you all are seeing growth with your hair. I am convinced that mine has reached its length limit. And in a few months, I'll probably have a post-partum mass shedding. Maybe I should shave my head and start all over again, .



   Please don't


----------



## WyrdWay (Mar 10, 2011)

yamilee21 you better not turn this into a bc thread!
 I will protest and bring my sleeping bag!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 10, 2011)

yamilee21 said:


> Aw, I am glad you all are seeing growth with your hair. I am convinced that mine has reached its length limit. And in a few months, I'll probably have a post-partum mass shedding. Maybe I should shave my head and start all over again, .



Oh don't even joke about that you've made incredible  progress.
Maybe to stop post partum shedding continue taking your prenatal vits 
And do scalp massages with ayurvedic oils like brahmi, bringaraj etc...


----------



## Lucia (Mar 10, 2011)

Lita said:


> Lucia
> 
> KL
> 
> ...




Lita
  I knew it, I use 1L over 2-3 months depending on how often I CW 
or DC.  So in the summer if I'm daily CW,  I'm buying conditioner every 2 weeks it's ridiculous, cause my hair laughs  @ the recommended amount quarter sized for your entire hair.  Yeah right I section my hair into 2 sections to CW and detangle then I use 2 full handfulls per section now, sometimes 3 handfulls.  My hair drinks it up like water.


----------



## Lita (Mar 10, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Lita
> I knew it, I use 1L over 2-3 months depending on how often I CW
> or DC.  So in the summer if I'm daily CW,  I'm buying conditioner every 2 weeks it's ridiculous, cause my hair laughs  @ the recommended amount quarter sized for your entire hair.  Yeah right I section my hair into 2 sections to CW and detangle then I use 2 full handfulls per section now, sometimes 3 handfulls.  My hair drinks it up like water.



Lucia 

 To add insult to injuries/My hair doesn't like conditioners like suave & vo5/it laughs at them 

/So I stick with the other products like KeraCare sulfate free products,Darcy's etc $$$$..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 11, 2011)

Lita
We need a thick hair relief fund 
ESP for people like you who have to use the expensive products I do ok w suave and Vo5


----------



## Lita (Mar 12, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Lita
> We need a thick hair relief fund
> ESP for people like you who have to use the expensive products I do ok w suave and Vo5



Lucia



 RELIEF FUND 

 Exactly! *My hair isn't as thick as it use to be either...Trying to get it back thicker 




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 17, 2011)

nothing new here...  i have some lead hairs touching crackin but they'll be clipped off when i do my trim and i'm also thinking about having some streaks put in.... just to get ready for summer


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 17, 2011)

I feel like a new kid on the block.  I just found the Donna Mac "The MakeupVirgin"  on You tube.  14 video's on growing African american hair long.  Everybody here probably knew about her. I just wanted to let you know I am finally  caught up.  Wow I really have missed alot.
   She uses Kamaza products.  But also has started to make her own.  Thats where I could really relate to her.  

   Ok I am excited


----------



## Lita (Mar 17, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Yes,The MakeUpVirgin has a great youtube page..Been subscribed to her for some time now..
*Very informative.....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 18, 2011)

Tomorrow is the Full Moon/Spring Equinox according to the Lunar Hart Chart. I know I promised Lucia *NO snipping* or *trimming *until after my hair update*.*  But I will *dust* tomorrow to take advantage of the Spring Equinox.  In case you don't know, "Every lunar hair cutting date provided on the Lunar Chart is equivalent to *8-16 acupuncture treatments*." 
*Source:* https://morroccomethod.com/en/lunar-hair-chart


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 19, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Tomorrow is the Full Moon/Spring Equinox according to the Lunar Hart Chart. I know I promised Lucia *NO snipping* or *trimming *until after my hair update*.*  But I will *dust* tomorrow to take advantage of the Spring Equinox.  In case you don't know, "Every lunar hair cutting date provided on the Lunar Chart is equivalent to *8-16 acupuncture treatments*."
> *Source:* https://morroccomethod.com/en/lunar-hair-chart



  Do you dust  to even up the hemline?


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 19, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Do you dust  to even up the hemline?



Yes. It is proving to make may hemline fuller than it has been in a long time. Of coarse I still have lead hair's, but even that is filling in faster than in the past....


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 19, 2011)

i'm getting really tempted to chop off my hair yall, like a really short pixie.  i've wanted one for yrs now but have been scared plus i had all these hair goals to meet and new things to learn

now that i have my reggie down and all i have to do is maintain... i dont, i'm bored i guess and now that the weather is getting warmer i just feel like a change.

originally i was just going to get some streaks put in, but now i'm thinking that wont be enough.  i dunno guys


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 19, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm getting really tempted to chop off my hair yall, like a really *short pixie*.  i've wanted one for yrs now but have been scared plus i had all these hair goals to meet and new things to learn
> 
> now that i have my reggie down and all i have to do is maintain... i dont, i'm bored i guess and now that the weather is getting warmer i just feel like a change.
> 
> originally i was just going to get some streaks put in, but now i'm thinking that wont be enough.  i dunno guys



short pixie! I would hate to see all that beautiful hair cut...  If you feel you need a change... pack all that hair under a wig...


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 19, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Yes. It is proving to make may hemline fuller than it has been in a long time. Of coarse I still have lead hair's, but even that is filling in faster than in the past....



    That sounds fantastic.  I read the post you put up about Cinnamon thickening up her knee length hair.  I was confused if she was saying the trims helped or just patients and good care.  She had not been taking care of her hair and cut first it seemed. Then she took care of the hair and it grew longer.  

    I will be happy if I can get my canopy within a few inches of the lower layer which may be at terminal now since there has been no change for a looooong time.   

  Looks like your hair will be a nice classic after while. Then on to knee


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 19, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> That sounds fantastic.  I read the post you put up about Cinnamon thickening up her knee length hair.  I was confused if she was saying the trims helped or just patients and good care.  She had not been taking care of her hair and cut first it seemed. Then she took care of the hair and it grew longer.
> 
> I will be happy if I can get my canopy within a few inches of the lower layer which may be at terminal now since there has been no change for a looooong time.
> 
> Looks like your hair will be a nice classic after while. Then on to knee



My hair is layered as well. I continue to do my dusting and I think I have about 2 inches for the canopy to catch up to the lower layer!  I can't think about knee length at the moment.... but I do plan to proceed to mid-thigh...


----------



## Lucia (Mar 19, 2011)

Ladies we need an intervention Everyone challengers and supporters jump in 
MzMoMo is actuall considering chopping her hair off posse check TL crakin thread too


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 19, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> My hair is layered as well. I continue to do my dusting and I think I have about 2 inches for the canopy to catch up to the lower layer!  I can't think about knee length at the moment.... but I do plan to proceed to mid-thigh...



  Thats a good goal for me to set 2inches and closing.  I can think about that better.  I was tryig to measure how far from the stool I sit on but it seemed miles away.   So that is my end of year goal to get about 3 more inches to my canopy.  

   Your growth rate still seemes to be pretty strong.  You should be beyond Classic by years end. Thats exciting.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 20, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Ladies we need an intervention Everyone challengers and supporters jump in
> MzMoMo is actuall considering chopping her hair off posse check TL crakin thread too



Lucia  you're a butt head


----------



## Toy (Mar 20, 2011)

momo,we are watching u.


----------



## Lita (Mar 20, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm getting really tempted to chop off my hair yall, like a really short pixie.  i've wanted one for yrs now but have been scared plus i had all these hair goals to meet and new things to learn
> 
> now that i have my reggie down and all i have to do is maintain... i dont, i'm bored i guess and now that the weather is getting warmer i just feel like a change.
> 
> originally i was just going to get some streaks put in, but now i'm thinking that wont be enough.  i dunno guys



Do Not Cut Your Hair...Try a nice rinse & different hair-styles....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 23, 2011)

Quick question:imstupid:*?????*  When you gals do a wet ponytail or bun.... are you waiting until your hair is damp and then applying a leave-in, then gel on the edges?  I am looking for the details because I want to try it out this summer. I like the pony that Irresistible does...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 23, 2011)

i cant do a wet pony or bun...  my hair in the bun or pony wont dry for ever and a day and then my scalp starts to feel itchy :/

so i cant help lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 23, 2011)

OMG!!! WHERE DID YOU GET YOUR SIGGIE PIC?!?!?  its so cool


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 23, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> OMG!!! WHERE DID YOU GET YOUR SIGGIE PIC?!?!?  its so cool



I was on the internet one day reading floor length and knee length threads... I think it came from a floor length site about the movie Rapunzle..


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 23, 2011)

its awesomeness... dark and unsettling, yet romantic all at once


----------



## Lita (Mar 23, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Quick question:imstupid:*?????*  When you gals do a wet ponytail or bun.... are you waiting until your hair is damp and then applying a leave-in, then gel on the edges?  I am looking for the details because I want to try it out this summer. I like the pony that Irresistible does...




Candy828

When I wet bun in the summer/I use a moisturizing leave-in or spray/put little HV whipped gelly on the edges & some on the length/My hair in 2 braids/twirl around/pinup...

*I wash my hair more in the summer...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 23, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Quick question:imstupid:*?????*  When you gals do a wet ponytail or bun.... are you waiting until your hair is damp and then applying a leave-in, then gel on the edges?  I am looking for the details because I want to try it out this summer. I like the pony that Irresistible does...





Lita said:


> Candy828
> 
> When I wet bun in the summer/I use a moisturizing leave-in or spray/put little HV whipped gelly on the edges & some on the length/My hair in 2 braids/twirl around/pinup...
> 
> ...



    So do you two ladies normally dry your hair before putting it up?  I have been wet braiding and bunning.  Is drying first less damaging? Your thoughts.


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 23, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> So do you two ladies normally dry your hair before putting it up?  I have been wet braiding and bunning.  Is drying first less damaging? Your thoughts.



I normally have dry buns in the winter in the summer last year I had braids. Dry buns are less damaging if you use a *comb*. Wet hair is more fragile. that is why you shouldn't comb wet hair. If you use a comb you have to be very careful and comb delicately.


----------



## yamilee21 (Mar 23, 2011)

I usually squeeze out as much water as I can, then leave my hair wrapped up in something absorbent for a bit, say 5 to 30 minutes, (unless I am in a rush to go somewhere). Then I apply leave-in, oil my ends and edges, and make my bun or ponytail. I can't use gel any more - ever since I went mostly cone-free, hair gels do not slick my edges down. erplexed Only a little conditioner seems to work instead.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 23, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> I normally have dry buns in the winter in the summer last year I had braids. Dry buns are less damaging if you use a *comb*. Wet hair is more fragile. that is why you shouldn't comb wet hair. If you use a comb you have to be very careful and comb delicately.



   Thank you, candy828,  I was thinking the opposite of never again combing my dry hair.  So off to my journal to make notes.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 23, 2011)

So guys....  I might be going to India next month for 10mos for work.  I'm nervous what would happen with my hair lol 

has anyone lived in india before?  Candy, i know you're in asia and have had some issues finding certain things.  what do you think about this?


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 23, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> So guys....  I might be going to India next month for 10mos for work.  I'm nervous what would happen with my hair lol
> 
> has anyone lived in india before?  Candy, i know you're in asia and have had some issues finding certain things.  what do you think about this?



It will be the best thing your hair has ever had!  You will have access to the best oils and the climate will give your hair a growth spurt that you haven't experienced. There are also some very good herbal shampoos. But I'd bring conditioner.  I don't know your location, so I don't know what conditioners you'd fine.  I know they use Kerasys. This is a conditioning treatment imported from Korea.  It is excellent. I use it to DC every week. It may only be available in certain areas though.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 23, 2011)

lol i still dont know what part either....  man i hope i get picked to go.  i want to go sooooooo bad!!!!!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 23, 2011)

Mz.MoMo you better not cut your gorgeous hair!!!!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 23, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235

Try a damp pony Irresistable does hers when wet or damp applies all her oils and conditioner and then puts it up.  You could let it half dry then oil and pony it up.  

India sounds great watch out for pick pockets and tourist traps like oh help me and they want you to do somehting for them or go with them somewhere be alert.  
Otherwise I think your hair will grow, grow grow in that tropical weather hope you get the job.


----------



## Lita (Mar 24, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> So do you two ladies normally dry your hair before putting it up?  I have been wet braiding and bunning.  Is drying first less damaging? Your thoughts.



Vintagecoilylocks  In the winter my hair is in dry buns,twists & braids......In the summer damp buns,twists,braids & 2 days after/take out style finger comb re-moisturize,re-style & seal...(keeps hair from getting matted & tangle)


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 24, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> So guys....  I might be going to India next month for 10mos for work.  I'm nervous what would happen with my hair lol
> 
> has anyone lived in india before?  Candy, i know you're in asia and have had some issues finding certain things.  what do you think about this?



Mz.MoMo5235 I hope you enjoy India/Please use caution & try not to travel alone (if possible) 

*You should have a growth spurt like no other & grow beyond your goal/Try to stock up on oils too!...lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 24, 2011)

Lita said:


> Vintagecoilylocks  In the winter my hair is in dry buns,twists & braids......In the summer damp buns,twists,braids & 2 days after/take out style finger comb re-moisturize,re-style & seal...(keeps hair from getting matted & tangle)
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



  Thanks Lita, That was pretty much my routine except always braided.  MY coils just love to stay on the move and slip out of what ever style and begin to wrap themselves around other hairs for major tangling.  When my shedding started I prolonged the washing and detangling because of the horror of how much hair I was losing.  That was the wrong way to handle that.  

  I think I will drop down to all finger detangling with a very light final combing.   Lightly twist to prevent tangling and let it mostly dry first before braiding.  I am probably over stressing my hair braiding and bunning while really wet.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 24, 2011)

Just soaking up some good vibes from you ladies!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 24, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Thanks Lita, That was pretty much my routine except always braided.  MY coils just love to stay on the move and slip out of what ever style and begin to wrap themselves around other hairs for major tangling.  When my shedding started I prolonged the washing and detangling because of the horror of how much hair I was losing.  That was the wrong way to handle that.
> 
> I think I will drop down to all finger detangling with a very light final combing.   Lightly twist to prevent tangling and *let it mostly dry first before braiding*.  I am probably over stressing my *hair braiding and bunning while really wet*.



Yes.... braiding when wet will thin out and break off your hair! Especially the ENDS! This is something I can say from past experience. Mostly air dry and finger combing first is the best!  Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 24, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Just soaking up some good vibes from you ladies!!!



janet 

Hi! How is school going & how is your hair doing? 



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Chemetria (Mar 24, 2011)

Go ladies do ur thing Imma b watchin 4 sure I can wait 4 my turn I'm no where near but my day will come again grow that hair ladies


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 25, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Yes.... braiding when wet will thin out and break off your hair! Especially the ENDS! This is something I can say from past experience. Mostly air dry and finger combing first is the best!  Happy Hair Growing!



  Today was my cleansing day,  I actually completely finger detangled.  Only used the comb lightly  to prepare for braiding.  But while I was doing that I really started to wonder why.  Is it just because I always used a comb I was asking my self.   I think I will put the comb away for a month and see how I do.  I definately did not loose as much hair.  So I let almost dry while just twisted and buned before braiding.  Took more time but if it is gentlier on the hair it will be a keeper.  I had gotten into a rush rush routine with my hair. 
   It was nice to go back to taking time with it.


----------



## Lita (Mar 25, 2011)

Chemetria said:


> Go ladies do ur thing Imma b watchin 4 sure I can wait 4 my turn I'm no where near but my day will come again grow that hair ladies



Chemetria 

 Hi! Thanks for the encouragement...You will reach your goal sooner then you think 

..What is your goal?


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Chemetria (Mar 25, 2011)

My first goal is WL and now my ultimate goal is MTL that's why I love this site I always knew women of color could grow beautiful hair but I never thought about MTL but I can't get ahead of myself I gotta get to APL first lol


----------



## belleza (Mar 25, 2011)

Celinastarr - your hair is insane!


----------



## Lita (Mar 25, 2011)

CelinaStarr Miss you & I hope all is well 

..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 25, 2011)

woah!!! did i miss something???  where's celine's hair?!?!?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

Just coming in to leave words of encouragement. This length is my goal length so this thread is very inspiring. You can do it! Keep it growing! And don't forget to post those pics ladies! WHOO HOOOOOOOO!


:Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose:


----------



## Lita (Mar 25, 2011)

CurlyMo

WE 


  for the encouragement...Yes,as long as it grows/just trying to keep it healthy...LHCF has some beautiful heads of hair...

*Letting the world know/OUR HAIR CAN GROW TOO!




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 26, 2011)

i put streaks in 


i'll do a trim at the end of the month with a length check lol

i'll also update with pix of my hair tomorrow once i'm fully awake lol


----------



## schipperchow1 (Mar 26, 2011)

:wow: I'm in a Mid-thigh challenge!  Good luck ladies!  It will be a few years for me.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 26, 2011)

schipperchow1 said:


> :wow: I'm in a Mid-thigh challenge!  Good luck ladies!  It will be a few years for me.





    Welcome, glad you came on over.  Well it will be a while for me too if ever but just hanging in there now to fill out at tailbone and possible on to Classic.  Best wishes in your journey to mid thigh and beyond.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 26, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i put streaks in
> 
> 
> i'll do a trim at the end of the month with a length check lol
> ...



Can't wait to see the new color. I'm glad I didn't have to go out to Arizona and confiscate your shears.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 27, 2011)

here are the streaks on me hair


----------



## Toy (Mar 27, 2011)

MoMo Your hair is GORGEOUS..The colors fit you Perfectly Love it!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks toy   its the most drastic change in my hair since my early 20's when i used to bleach, relax, and color on a regular basis lmao


----------



## Toy (Mar 27, 2011)

Your hair is healthier now and you know how to handle this Very pretty you making me want some streaks.


----------



## Lita (Mar 27, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 Love the color...I was thinking about getting a rinse my-self..We shall see...But,I love the color on you...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 27, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> here are the streaks on me hair
> 
> Wow that is exciting.  ITs even better than a hair cut


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello everyone! My two high ponytails are now brushing HL. That means I should be brushing Classic Length.... so it is not full Classic yet and probably not pretty.... But I am hopeful!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 29, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Hello everyone! My two high ponytails are now brushing HL. That means I should be brushing Classic Length.... so it is not full Classic yet and probably not pretty.... But I am hopeful!



  I am cheering you on to classic


----------



## Lucia (Mar 29, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Hello everyone! My two high ponytails are now brushing HL. That means I should be brushing Classic Length.... so it is not full Classic yet and probably not pretty.... But I am hopeful!



Candy828 
:woohoo: classic  remember to do an all hair down length pic 
Don't worry about it thickening up if you keep taking care of it it 
The shorter hairs will catch up some and fill in.

You know I'm still not sure about CL length yet it's still up inth air whether I'll go for it or not I'm sure about HL TL though. I wonder what my hair would look like at CL  also I prob have crazy hang time when it's natural


----------



## truequeen06 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 I love your highlights!  They suit you well and as always your hair is just gorgeous!  (and I see you with the nails )  

I love lurking in this thread.  Everyone is so inspiring.


----------



## Lita (Mar 29, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Hello everyone! My two high ponytails are now brushing HL. That means I should be brushing Classic Length.... so it is not full Classic yet and probably not pretty.... But I am hopeful!



Candy828 Congrats! I cant wait to see it/A full hair-shot......You grow Miss CL..Love it!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Welcome, glad you came on over. Well it will be a while for me too if ever but just hanging in there now to fill out at tailbone and possible on to Classic. Best wishes in your journey to mid thigh and beyond.


 
 Are you the person who started the original HL & beyond thread?  You were a trailblazer in my eyes & gave me the inspiration to start the HL 2010 thread.  I am proud to be in a challenge with you.

Although the thought of knee length is tempting, I doubt that I would try to grow beyond MTL.  I figure w/shrinkage at that length, I would hang at TBL.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 30, 2011)

lol truequeen06 you nail fiend!!!!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 30, 2011)

schipperchow1 said:


> Are you the person who started the original HL & beyond thread?  You were a trailblazer in my eyes & gave me the inspiration to start the HL 2010 thread.  I am proud to be in a challenge with you.
> 
> Although the thought of knee length is tempting, I doubt that I would try to grow beyond MTL.  I figure w/shrinkage at that length, I would hang at TBL.



  I am sorry to admit it but yes that was me.  I soon had so many abrubt set backs in life and with my hair and of course our delicate fragile hair suffers. But when I came back it was inspiring to see that many of you continued on. I was pleased to see the increase in support and desire to grow hair to the longer lengths.  

  I lost alot from shedding and let other priorities prevent me from giving my tresses all the attention I knew it needed.  But I am truelly a lover of long hair and have put my self back on track.  

   I am glad yours is doing so well and growing still.  I may have reached terminal but now I am working on a reclamation of fullness.   I will be patient and care for it gentally and let nature do its thing.  Cutting was not a option for me so my thin longer hairs will just have to wait patiently for the company of the new growth to catch up.  

   It is good to have so many ladies on this journey.   The way the supporters are chimming in there will be many more.  

  Shrinkage is something we just have to except,  mid thigh is the only way I would have even a Classic braid.  Thats a  week old braid let loose in my siggy and it still does not reach waist.  For my self though since I wear the christian head covering it is really for myself and the Lord that I have this hair.  For the most part only you ladies here and on TLHC ever really see my hair.   

   So I will be a permanent guest on this thread.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 30, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Hello everyone! My two high ponytails are now brushing HL. That means I should be brushing Classic Length.... so it is not full Classic yet and probably not pretty.... But I am hopeful!



    Cheers to you!!! That's SO exciting!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 2, 2011)

Well its April already. 

  Summer is coming and I was planning my hair care.  I stumbled on to braid care by accident.  I know others used a total braid regimine i just never tried it.  One day in early March I used a prepoo masque.  I had my 3 braids in and did not think.  Well it dried so stiff I knew I could not take out the braids then.  So I proceeded to rinse and then wash while in braids.  This was new for me.  after final rinse I was so worried about locking I quickly undid the braids to detangle.   Well I was surprised to find alot less tangles.  So the next wash I did it on purpose and have done it ever since.  Last week between poo's I detangled with my new friends my finger combs ( thank you Lita and Candy)  and put my hair in 8 braids.  When wash day came I was sure all would be the same.  It was even better.  However, still attached to detangling I proceeded to take the braids out to detangle then waited til almost dry while rolled on my head, (thank you again Lita and Candy).  This time I decided to wait until almost dry to take the braids out for detangling and it worked even better.  I did leave one braid intact because I am experimenting on whether I really need to detangle each wash.  I wash ever 4-6 days.    I know sheded hairs could be a problem so I will only skip once.  

   If this will help me cut back on how much handling I do to my hair and reduce tangles it will be a keeper.  Especially with summer coming and the need to sometime poo more often.  

   Just wanted to share my new experience.  Any tips to help will be welcome.  I am not braiding tight at the roots and I am using just english style box braids.   I may increase the amount of braids next time.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 2, 2011)

What is MTL?


----------



## Lucia (Apr 2, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> What is MTL?



mid thigh length


----------



## Lucia (Apr 2, 2011)

I tried something old that I haven't done on a while I let my hair air dry in 2 braids 1st braided into the second instead of using a turbie twist. Then after the front and sides dried took about 2 hours then put on my satin like bonnet
This morning my braids were still wet but no frizz last night no frizz today Didn't even need gel for my edges yay


----------



## Lita (Apr 2, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Well its April already.
> 
> Summer is coming and I was planning my hair care.  I stumbled on to braid care by accident.  I know others used a total braid regimine i just never tried it.  One day in early March I used a prepoo masque.  I had my 3 braids in and did not think.  Well it dried so stiff I knew I could not take out the braids then.  So I proceeded to rinse and then wash while in braids.  This was new for me.  after final rinse I was so worried about locking I quickly undid the braids to detangle.   Well I was surprised to find alot less tangles.  So the next wash I did it on purpose and have done it ever since.  Last week between poo's I detangled with my new friends my finger combs ( thank you Lita and Candy)  and put my hair in 8 braids.  When wash day came I was sure all would be the same.  It was even better.  However, still attached to detangling I proceeded to take the braids out to detangle then waited til almost dry while rolled on my head, (thank you again Lita and Candy).  This time I decided to wait until almost dry to take the braids out for detangling and it worked even better.  I did leave one braid intact because I am experimenting on whether I really need to detangle each wash.  I wash ever 4-6 days.    I know sheded hairs could be a problem so I will only skip once.
> 
> ...



Vintagecoilylocks Hi! I'm glad your hair is improving...What I also do at times with my braids,I add a moisturizer on the ends,length,gently un-braid,finger comb,then use shower comb & I see even less hairs come out....Using a moisturizer or some kind of detangling cream/spray..REALLY WORKS...

*Keep us posted..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 8, 2011)

i think i'mma flat iron and trim today


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 8, 2011)

oooh, you guys are gonna kill me!!!!

i havent been taking care of my ends the way i'm supposed to.  i guess i was enjoying my length too much 

flat ironed... as you see, i didnt gain any length and my ends are thin and ratty 






so i chopped some hair 






and here i am now







on the good side, i'm nice and blunt with good ends again.  i just have to be careful from here on


----------



## Toy (Apr 9, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> oooh, you guys are gonna kill me!!!!
> 
> i havent been taking care of my ends the way i'm supposed to. i guess i was enjoying my length too much
> 
> ...


 


Mo You and them scissors....Still Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 9, 2011)

I HAD TOO!!! did you see those ends????  they looked terrible!  i had to just suck it up, chop em off and start over!!!  i had to!!! jesus said so!!!!!! 



so it doesnt look like i'll be making tlb or cl this year


----------



## Toy (Apr 9, 2011)

Mo U are a Mess Jesus said so.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 9, 2011)

i'mma get yelled at when the rest get in here huh?


----------



## Toy (Apr 9, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'mma get yelled at when the rest get in here huh?


 

Yes u are Missy!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Apr 9, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> I am sorry to admit it but yes that was me. I soon had so many abrubt set backs in life and with my hair and of course our delicate fragile hair suffers. But when I came back it was inspiring to see that many of you continued on. I was pleased to see the increase in support and desire to grow hair to the longer lengths.
> 
> I lost alot from shedding and let other priorities prevent me from giving my tresses all the attention I knew it needed. But I am truelly a lover of long hair and have put my self back on track.
> 
> ...


 
Why are you sorry that it was you? I am glad that you are back & like that banded pony in your avatar. I also hope that your real life is on the upswing


----------



## schipperchow1 (Apr 9, 2011)

@Mz.MoMo, I think it looks nice.  Sometimes we get caught up in our length goals and forget to enjoy our hair.  You seem to be having fun with your hair and that is what counts.  Make sure you put extra moisturizer on the ends or a little oil or butter to protect them.  I may do the same next week


----------



## yamilee21 (Apr 9, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235
Blunt ends are over-rated, . You said you were going to "trim" not "hack off a huge chunk," .

Seriously though, when your "friend" had cut off your hair, your ends were blunt, and that was what, 1 1/2 years ago? It just seems as if your natural growing shape is a "V" - there doesn't seem to be much damage/splits on the hair you cut off.

Still looks good.  Your hair does grow relatively fast; I bet you'll be cutting off the "V" tail again in a few months, .


----------



## yamilee21 (Apr 9, 2011)

schipperchow1 said:


> ...I may do the same next week



Now, now... let's not turn this into an epidemic! Everybody, step away from the scissors!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 9, 2011)

yamilee21 said:


> Mz.MoMo5235
> Blunt ends are over-rated, . You said you were going to "trim" not "hack off a huge chunk," .
> 
> Seriously though, when your "friend" had cut off your hair, your ends were blunt, and that was what, 1 1/2 years ago? It just seems as if your natural growing shape is a "V" - there doesn't seem to be much damage/splits on the hair you cut off.
> ...



NNNOOOO!!!  i'm hiding my scissors and babying my ends!!!!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Apr 10, 2011)

yamilee21 said:


> Now, now... let's not turn this into an epidemic! Everybody, step away from the scissors!


 
 It's been about 6 months since I've trimmed & I want to reshape it before summer.  I won't cut a chunk though like Mz.MoMo


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 10, 2011)

dang!!!! threw me under the bus with that one lmao


----------



## Janet' (Apr 10, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235, your hair is still long and lovely but err um   no more cutting, ok????


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 10, 2011)

lol no more cutting... but now i'll be lucky if i hot hl this yr so i'll have to be a cheerleader here and wait til next year lol


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Apr 10, 2011)

MzMomo I cannot see any damage or raggedy ends in that huge chunk you cut.  Why did you do that?


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 10, 2011)

MzMoMo - Nature dealt your hair a natural "V" Shape and you are constantly fighting against it.  I agree with yamilee21, I did not see any damaged, split or bent up ends in that hair you cut.  You may have experienced thinner ends but those are lead hairs because you are now growing to new longer lengths. Even though your hair is still pretty, STOP fighting nature.... you will lose ever time unless you want short hair.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 10, 2011)

no no no!  i promise those ends were raggedy!!! you have to touch them!!!!  i promise!!!!!

 


ok, i wont cut no more


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh Momo... WHY?!!!!







just came in here to give you more grief LOL


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 10, 2011)

lmfao thanks a lot maria!!!!!


maybe i dont have the patience to have hl and longer hair.  maybe i self sabotage.  i have no clue lol i have issues


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 10, 2011)

schipperchow1 said:


> Why are you sorry that it was you? I am glad that you are back & like that banded pony in your avatar. I also hope that your real life is on the upswing



  Oh no. ( my statement was confusing)   I am sorry that it was me who did start but than dropped the ball and fell so far behind on my hair.  I never wanted to mislead any one into thinkinig I didn't care anymore.  This has been such a life long desire and I just can not believe myself letting go in the midst of trouble.  I really get it from my daughters . " What happened mom"  they say.  Life is still like riding a wave but I have set my priorities and this is one of them.

  I am so happy so many of you continued in your journey.  So now I am going to work hard to regrow and gain a healthy hair.  I did not realize just how much the support from the website helped to not get discouraged.

  That avatar painting is my hair idol.  One day I will wear mine just like hers.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 10, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> MzMoMo - Nature dealt your hair a natural "V" Shape and you are constantly fighting against it.  I agree with yamilee21, I did not see any damaged, split or bent up ends in that hair you cut.  You may have experienced thinner ends but those are lead hairs because you are now growing to new longer lengths. Even though your hair is still pretty, STOP fighting nature.... you will lose ever time unless you want short hair.



  Yes what you said!!!!

  Candy, when you braid do you braid all the way down to the end hairs or leave it loose.  I can not remember which is best.   I am doing multiple little braids now and I am not sure what to do with the end of these tiny braids.
  The lead hairs really stand alone in small braids.


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 11, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Yes what you said!!!!
> 
> Candy, when you braid do you braid all the way down to the end hairs or leave it loose.  I can not remember which is best.   I am doing multiple little braids now and I am not sure what to do with the end of these tiny braids.
> The lead hairs really stand alone in small braids.



I don't braid my hair all the way down to the ends..... This will cause breakage.  I only braid halfway down... then apply more leave-in and oil on the braided and un-braided hair.


----------



## Lita (Apr 11, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> oooh, you guys are gonna kill me!!!!
> 
> i havent been taking care of my ends the way i'm supposed to.  i guess i was enjoying my length too much
> 
> ...





 




*STOP IT!




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 11, 2011)

lol so i'm still getting spanked in here


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 20, 2011)

Lita said:


> @CelinaStarr Miss you & I hope all is well
> 
> ..
> 
> ...



Hi , @Lita.  I still lurk from time to time so that I can see all of the beautiful hair.  All is well.  Happy hair growing to all of you.


----------



## Lita (Apr 23, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol so i'm still getting spanked in here



Mz.MoMo5235 Glad your going to India...Do Not Cut Your hair..I want to see that (India) growth spurt...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 23, 2011)

CelinaStarr said:


> Hi , @Lita.  I still lurk from time to time so that I can see all of the beautiful hair.  All is well.  Happy hair growing to all of you.



CelinaStarr  Glad your doing Ok & still lurk...Some-times I do that too...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 24, 2011)

so does anyone here use those donut bun maker things???

is our hair too long for these things now?  i just dont know how i would use it lmao


----------



## Lucia (Apr 24, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so does anyone here use those donut bun maker things???
> 
> is our hair too long for these things now?  i just dont know how i would use it lmao



I use it, but my hairs not super long yet. I just use a bigger donut than the small size they sell @ the BSS.  I made it myself out of clean socks, works great just check YT for tutorials. That's how I learned to make one for myself. Actually JJlonghair uses a BIG OLD homemade donut and her hairs passed KL.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 24, 2011)

thanks!!!  i could just be confused as to how to do it.

like i've seen tuts on it, i just cant figure out where i would put all the ends of my hair lmao


----------



## Lucia (Apr 24, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> thanks!!!  i could just be confused as to how to do it.
> 
> like i've seen tuts on it, i just cant figure out where i would put all the ends of my hair lmao



after you pull your pony through the donut, then fan it around the donut, put a hair band over it then gather the ends twist or braid them and wrap them around the space between the bun and your head and secure it with a bobby pin. THat's what I do with the extra length. HTH


----------



## Fhrizzball (Apr 24, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> thanks!!!  i could just be confused as to how to do it.
> 
> like i've seen tuts on it, i just cant figure out where i would put all the ends of my hair lmao



I just wanted to come out of lurkdom and show you this sock bun tutorial. I feel that it helps for those with greater lengths and also gives a fuller bun look than the normal way. One day when my hair's long enough I'll give it a go.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I13J7ArHTkM

the important info starts at 4:00 and the pig tail on the left shows the outcome of a normal sock bun as opposed to this other way of doing it.

hth


----------



## Janet' (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't mind me...just soaking up some long hair sunshine!!!!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 24, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Don't mind me...just soaking up some long hair sunshine!!!!


 
ME too, janet. 

Happy Easter, Ladies!


----------



## RZILYNT (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucia said:


> after you pull your pony through the donut, then fan it around the donut, put a hair band over it then gather the ends twist or braid them and wrap them around the space between the bun and your head and secure it with a bobby pin. THat's what I do with the extra length. HTH


 
@Lucia 

I do the same thing~ I have an old picture in my LHCF Hair Album.

Love reading about everyone's progress.

RZ~


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 24, 2011)

I plan on getting my hair straightened and trimmed on Tuesday.  I'll post pictures.  Nothing's changed with my hair.  Everything is still the same.  

April 5, 2011:




^^^^Dry hair that's at least a week old with Giovanni conditioner as leave in.

Sometimes I get really lazy and go for 2 weeks without washing my hair.  I don't like walking around with wet hair.

Yesterday I co-washed and de-tangled my hair and let it air dry in three braids instead of my usual one braid.  The results: major shrinkage.

April 24, 2011:













So since I'm having a bad hair day today I decided to put it up with hair sticks and it still looks wild, lol:









I regret letting my hair dry in three braids.  Wearing it in a bun will stretch it out so I'm sure it will look better tomorrow.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 24, 2011)

CelinaStarr said:


> I plan on getting my hair straightened and trimmed on Tuesday. I'll post pictures. Nothing's changed with my hair. Everything is still the same.
> 
> April 5, 2011:
> 
> ...


 
Wow, I can't wait to see your pics from Tuesday.  Saving my front row seat.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 24, 2011)

CelinaStarr
Congratz your hair is def. longer and thicker. Nice pics, I wouldn't mind your shrinkage over mine  
your ponytail is a horsetail and that's just stretched, when you get it straight and officially length check I think you'll be around CL. WOW awe-some!


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 24, 2011)

@CelinaStarr I agree with Lucia.... when your hair is straightened, I think you'll be Classic, if not you'll be definitely grazing it.  You may not see progress but I definitely see progress....Just because it's not a huge progression, you probably didn't notice it. But to those of us who don't look at your hair on a daily basis, we see it very clearly.  Your hair is amazing!


----------



## Toy (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful As Always Celina I see growth keep it up girlie !!!


----------



## Spring (Apr 24, 2011)

Celina it looks longer to me.


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 25, 2011)

CelinaStarr - If you must get a trim.... can you please take a before pic and after pic.... pretty please with sugar on top!

I'll be waiting!


----------



## yamilee21 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with others, *CelinaStarr*... your hair looks as if it will be classic straightened. Like *Candy828* said, take before and after pictures if you trim... we want to see those classic-length lead hairs before they're evened out!

 at the "three-braid shrinkage" ... that is the most shrinkage your hair pictures have shown, yet it is way less shrinkage than most others have. I am always astounded at how much length your hair shows in the curly state.


----------



## kassieme (Apr 25, 2011)

Child please! Mid thigh length YEA RIGHT a sista just tryna get BSL! but good luck to you guys


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 25, 2011)

kassieme said:


> Child please! Mid thigh length YEA RIGHT a sista just tryna get BSL! but good luck to you guys



*Hear no evil, See no evil*....  All I can say is that you are welcome to visit this thread anytime....  Good Luck to you too.


----------



## truequeen06 (Apr 25, 2011)

Celina, your hair is gorgeous 

Everyone here is such an inspiration.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Apr 25, 2011)

CelinaStarr your hair is gorgeous!   Can't wait to see the length check pic!!!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 25, 2011)

CelineStarr,

  I see alot of growth.   You will be classic soon Yeah!  i missed other ladies reaching it but now their aare two of you I will get to see.  You have been so good to your self and your hair shows it.  Congrats.  Please let us see before a cut.


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2011)

CelinaStarr You are CL for sure...Your hair has gotten thicker & longer...Love it! keep growing...Cant wait to see it Tuesday...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2011)

I lost a little thickness this weekend because I used a pain patch & had a reaction..Itchy skin/hair & a lot of shedding....

*Back on track Now! LIVE & LEARN ABOUT MEDS.....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lita said:


> I lost a little thickness this weekend because I used a pain patch & had a reaction..Itchy skin/hair & a lot of shedding....
> 
> *Back on track Know! LIVE & LEARN ABOUT MEDS.....
> 
> ...



I am always afraid if I have to take medication or try a new hair product... I hope that your setback isn't too noticeable... and I am glad you are back on track. Here's wishing you a speedy hair recovery!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 25, 2011)

Lita said:


> I lost a little thickness this weekend because I used a pain patch & had a reaction..Itchy skin/hair & a lot of shedding....
> 
> *Back on track Know! LIVE & LEARN ABOUT MEDS.....
> 
> ...



   Well I have been there with the meds and the sheds  I hope You can come through it in a short time.  

   You should be getting close to classic yourself.  That will make three ladies i will see get there.  Just lovin this.  I'm so glad to be back.  Really needed the company from this thread in particular.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 25, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> CelinaStarr - If you must get a trim.... can you please take a before pic and after pic.... pretty please with sugar on top!
> 
> I'll be waiting!



   This goes for you too.  I don't care about the straightening the hair bit. Stretch is just as beautiful.  Love the natural hair.


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> I am always afraid if I have to take medication or try a new hair product... I hope that your setback isn't too noticeable... and I am glad you are back on track. Here's wishing you a speedy hair recovery!



Candy828 Thank you! I'm back on track...The crazy thing is..I DIDN'T FEEL any better

 I felt worse 

..I kept looking at my arm like 

...Glad thats over with   

....

*I can tell (my hair) is not as thick/but,I'm good.....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Well I have been there with the meds and the sheds  I hope You can come through it in a short time.
> 
> You should be getting close to classic yourself.  That will make three ladies i will see get there.  Just lovin this.  I'm so glad to be back.  Really needed the company from this thread in particular.



Vintagecoilylocks Thank You! I'm pulling thru..I normally increase my water intake when I take meds/This time I just wasn't up to it/Well next time/no matter what (extra water intake is a given)..

*Not to far from CL..But,its not full CL...I'm aiming for full CL..





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 26, 2011)

Good morning, ladies!

Yep!  Up bright and early, anticipating the show. I got my shades because I know the glory of CelinaStarr hair will be too overwhelming for my unprotected eyes.

So uh, I'm patiently waiting because I know full well you can't rush perfection.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 26, 2011)

Lita said:


> Vintageoilylocks Thank You! I'm pulling thru..I normally increase my water intake when I take meds/This time I just wasn't up to it/Well next time/no matter what (extra water intake is a given)..
> 
> *Not to far from CL..But,its not full CL...I'm aiming for full CL..
> 
> ...



YEAH   wish I was there:bouncegre  Glad for you


----------



## NJoy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yep. Patiently waiting...ics:


----------



## NicWhite (Apr 26, 2011)

@CelinaStarr

*Question:* How do you know your hair is fly? 

*Answer:* When you have women from different parts of the world, whom you have never met, anxiously waiting    and drooling :lovedrool:  to see pictures of hair.

Raises hand, I am one of your hair stans.  

*Let the pre-party begin.*
    :bouncegre :Flahsssss :alcoholic          :reddancer:


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 26, 2011)

CelinaStarr said:


> I plan on getting my hair straightened and trimmed on Tuesday.  I'll post pictures.  Nothing's changed with my hair.  Everything is still the same.
> 
> April 5, 2011:
> 
> ...



 Celina it has grown! Your hair is so gorgeous 

Wait isn't it Tuesday? *Waits for updates*


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you ladies.  Updates are up:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=13309077#post13309077


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 26, 2011)

Here's my hair after the trim:






^^^ I was close to classic.  Now, I'm butt length.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 26, 2011)

CelinaStarr said:


> Here's my hair after the trim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  I felt like fainting.  It is sooooo gorgeous.    Great job Celina, really great!!!!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 26, 2011)

OMG!  I just thought of what your straight pony would look like.


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 26, 2011)

CelinaStarr said:


> Thank you ladies.  Updates are up:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=13309077#post13309077



CelinaStarr I have officially added you to the MTL club! Three Classic's in 2011 is more than I hoped for! It is such a blessed day! As I stated in your thread.... We don't have to go hunting for pic's of other people to see what Classic looks like!:waytogo:

Official Length Check is at the End of May..... I will post my pic's at that time.... While I am waiting my turn I'll continue to cherish your pic's!


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 26, 2011)

I went out this evening and wore my hair in a braid.  Here's how it looks this evening after taking it down:






Here's how the braid looked:






I have so many hair sticks now.  Tomorrow I'll try wearing my straight hair in hair sticks for the first time and I'll post pics.  I'm sure my bun will be much smaller.

I am happy that I've had a trim though.  Now my hair should be able to retain length faster since the ends are now fresh and stronger.


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you ladies for all of your kind words.  Happy hair growing.  I enjoy looking at all of your beautiful hair pics.  I am inspired by all of you.  I remember last year when I wanted to quit and thought my hair would never grow longer than top of tailbone but I given encouragement by all of you ladies in this challenge.


----------



## Lita (Apr 26, 2011)

CelinaStarr Absolutely beautiful....Awesome...My hair wants to grow up & be like yours....

*What a gorgeous braid...Still nice & thick...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 26, 2011)

CelinaStarr That braid is    I have a knot on my head from falling down over your hair so much.  Gor-or-or-jusssss!!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 26, 2011)

CelinaStarr said:


> Thank you ladies for all of your kind words.  Happy hair growing.  I enjoy looking at all of your beautiful hair pics.  I am inspired by all of you.  I remember last year when I wanted to quit and thought my hair would never grow longer than top of tailbone but I given encouragement by all of you ladies in this challenge.



Notice I have totally ignored that comment you made in your thread about possibly cutting back to hip length......  See you at MTL Your an Idol now.... don't disappoint!


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Classic's of 2011*

I formally bestow upon thee the title : *Princess*

CelinaStarr *Princess Celina*
Lita *Princess Lita *(although I gave you the title early)
Me.... Candy828 *Princess Candy*

:bday5:

*I hope to see more graduates!*

:blowkiss:


----------



## Lita (Apr 27, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> *Classic's of 2011*
> 
> I formally bestow upon thee the title : *Princess*
> 
> ...



Candy828 Awwww..Thank you..WE ARE ALL PRINCESSES...

*I feel that/with the spring,summer weather in effect...More graduates are in route 

...



 For EVERY-ONE..Fairy dust...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 27, 2011)

CelinaStarr To maintain TBL,CL & MTL hair..You can check out LHC..They have a knee Length-Floor Length challenge/Great tips...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lita said:


> @CelinaStarr To maintain TBL,CL & MTL hair..You can check out LHC..They have a knee Length-Floor Length challenge/Great tips...
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Yes, they do....  I picked up on a really beneficial tip for myself with the co-washing.  Some do not co-wash every few days but instead they will co-wash, then the next time do just a rinse (water only), then the next time co-wash....etc.  I have been doing this lately and my hair retains more of it's natural oils and the build-up is cut down significantly. The growth benefit has been excellent!

I never rinse out all of the conditioner. I use a hair curl essence as a leave in and to touch-up the edges.  It makes my hair shine always (it's never dull).  I couldn't go without it.


----------



## Shadiyah (Apr 27, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> YEAH wish I was there:bouncegre Glad for you


 
I am so loving your silver and black here it is so nice. I was rocking it for about 2 yrs before I decided to henna but looking at yours is making me wanting to grow out the henna... isn't it something when you are torn like that?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 27, 2011)

omg CelinaStarr 

i'm so freakin angry!!!!  your hair looks great! but now i am sad i cut my hair   you should have posted this before my cut


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 27, 2011)

hey guys, check out my CD review and update thread here


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 27, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235, your hair looks very nice.  I love the cut and highlights.  It's not all about length.  Plus, your hair grows so fast.  You'll be tailbone length and beyond in no time.


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 27, 2011)

I've been pondering the whole picture sharing over the internet thing lately...  I may delete my pics, fotki, and blog.    I will really miss all of you.  I've enjoyed conversing with all of you this past year and will continue lurking and cheering all of you on.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 27, 2011)

i'm so jealous of your braid still 

it makes me swoon lol


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 27, 2011)

CelinaStarr said:


> I've been pondering the whole picture sharing over the internet thing lately...  I may delete my pics, fotki, and blog.    I will really miss all of you.  I've enjoyed conversing with all of you this past year and will continue lurking and cheering all of you on.



@CelinaStarr - Are you about to do a disappearing act? What you can do, and maybe this is not a bad idea.... Is once an update is posted, leave it for a number of days or hours etc.. then remove it. Do this every time so that your pics never stay online. Also in addition to this, never say when the update will be... just do it at random. This way people who steal photos and misuse them or use them without permission, can't plan it in advance.

There are several of the LHC members who are from Classic to Floor Length that have made it so their pics don't show up for just anyone to view.  I think this has become a big issue for many people. So you are not alone in this thinking....


----------



## Lucia (Apr 27, 2011)

CelinaStarr said:


> I've been pondering the whole picture sharing over the internet thing lately...  I may delete my pics, fotki, and blog.    I will really miss all of you.  I've enjoyed conversing with all of you this past year and will continue lurking and cheering all of you on.



Do what you feel is best for you its not like people haven't stolen pics and tried to use them for advertising without having permission or the person in the pic hasn't even used their product. Be careful butthere are ways to share and keep security on your pics tight. I agree alot of us longhairs should start locking down pics. Haven't had any problems with hat but I make my fotki so not everyone can see pics.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Apr 27, 2011)

Your braid and the take down is...    
Thanks so much for sharing! 

 I hope to be there on day! 



CelinaStarr said:


> I went out this evening and wore my hair in a braid.  Here's how it looks this evening after taking it down:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lita (Apr 27, 2011)

CelinaStarr said:


> I've been pondering the whole picture sharing over the internet thing lately...  I may delete my pics, fotki, and blog.    I will really miss all of you.  I've enjoyed conversing with all of you this past year and will continue lurking and cheering all of you on.



CelinaStarr  Don't disappear/I do understand your dilemma..But,You can always tag your name across your picture/This way no one can still or copy/With-out your permission....

*I remember not to long ago I Google CL hair & a picture of your hair/picture of my hair came up...I was like WoW! Couldn't believe it...

*What made me laugh about that was/I'm not even CL yet..My pictures up...



*PLEASE STAY & CONTINUE SHARING...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 27, 2011)

CelinaStarr  See,I said you will be at CL in no-time & you made it...Now-You will be at MTL in no-time 

 cant wait to see...







Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 27, 2011)

Ladies, thank you but it's not even the issue of stolen pictures that's making me reconsider.  Something I've read has kind of made me reconsider.  I truly enjoy sharing and looking at hair pics.  It's not easy for any of us to post pictures of ourselves for all of the world to see.


----------



## Spring (Apr 27, 2011)

Celina, 

as long as your comfortable, I hope you continue sharing your updates with us :Rose:


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 27, 2011)

Spring thank you.  I do like sharing pics with all of you though.  I may just continue to mostly lurk in between updates.  After I wash my straight hair out next week I don't intend on updating much.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 27, 2011)

Everybody updates are so lovely. celinastar i wish i could have some of your thickness, just 1/8 I'll be satisfied LOL! Your hair is beautiful!

Sent from my Zio


----------



## truequeen06 (Apr 27, 2011)

CelinaStarr said:


> Ladies, thank you but it's not even the issue of stolen pictures that's making me reconsider.  Something I've read has kind of made me reconsider.  I truly enjoy sharing and looking at hair pics.  It's not easy for any of us to post pictures of ourselves for all of the world to see.



Don't let that thread stop you from posting.  We love your hair and your updates.  (Even though I'm having a bit of hairnorexia from looking at that gorgeous braid )


----------



## Lucia (Apr 27, 2011)

CelinaStarr
If you're worried about what people may have or will say about you just ignore them there's too many of that appreciate you coming on here and sharing to let the few who just don't get it and just want to be jealous hateful or clowns ruin a good thing. Like I said above if you have to cut back go on lock down or strict lurking only do what you gotta do to be happy. 
Don't let haters keep me off my grind just whip your hair!!! -whip my hair Willow Smith


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 27, 2011)

CelinaStarr I'm so sorry that you read something disgusting and childish enough to prevent you from sharing in the future. They are some ________ haters (which I can only say the words outloud because I don't want to get banned lol). I really wish you wouldn't stop sharing your beautiful hair with the people who truly appreciate it and find you inspirational but I do understand that you have to do what you feel is best to remain comfortable. But just a suggestion because I'll truly miss you, maybe you can make a private photo album and just share it with.....us


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Apr 27, 2011)

CelinaStarr

If you stop posting pics of your hair...












THE TERRORISTS WIN!


----------



## yamilee21 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just beautiful, *CelinaStarr!* You are still only about an inch from classic after the trim. I think you are definitely on track to reach mid-thigh length by the end of the year. Even if you do decide to remove your pictures, be sure to come to this thread to post one when you do hit MTL, . We'll be waiting.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 27, 2011)

sipp100 I totally agree!!! Those fools don't deserve to win!


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 27, 2011)

Did a calculation today...I am a tall gal, all legs.... I need 10 inches or so to get from Classic to Mid-thigh....  I'll be hanging out here for a while...


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you ladies. I think after I finish taking pics of my straight hair I'm going to take a break. If I reach longer lengths I will post updates.

Candy828, I can't wait to see your updates.  Long hair on tall people looks striking.  

Vintagecoilylocks, your hair is so pretty.  I like the salt and pepper color.


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Apr 28, 2011)

CelinaStarr said:


> Thank you ladies. I think after I finish taking pics of my straight hair I'm going to take a break. If I reach longer lengths I will post updates.
> 
> @Candy828, I can't wait to see your updates. Long hair on tall people looks striking.
> 
> @Vintagecoilylocks, your hair is so pretty. I like the salt and pepper color.


 
Geez, now I know how Bonnet Girl felt. It just sucks that you're walkin' along doing your thing and mean people have to go and *** everything up. Just makes you wanna cry. Cry on, Bonnet Girl! I'm crying with you....on the inside.erplexed

You rock CelinaStarr. They'll never win against you.


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 28, 2011)

CelinaStarr said:


> Thank you ladies. I think after I finish taking pics of my straight hair I'm going to take a break. If I reach longer lengths I will post updates.
> 
> @Candy828, I can't wait to see your updates.  Long hair on tall people looks striking.
> 
> @Vintagecoilylocks, your hair is so pretty.  I like the salt and pepper color.



I kinda wish I could go to the salon for this momentous occasion... but here in Korea, that is an impossible task.erplexed So it's just what I can figure out and how I am going to present my hair.  I also don't have anyone to take pictures for me.  So I am just hoping I can get all of my hair in the pic at one time. I am sure I'll have something figured out by the May update date...


----------



## Lita (Apr 28, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> I kinda wish I could go to the salon for this momentous occasion... but here in Korea, that is an impossible task.erplexed So it's just what I can figure out and how I am going to present my hair.  I also don't have anyone to take pictures for me.  So I am just hoping I can get all of my hair in the pic at one time. I am sure I'll have something figured out by the May update date...



Candy828  I know you will do well with styling your hair for the update...Don't worry..I don't go to any salon/That is why once or twice a year I have my aunt or cousin trim my ends....

*When I decide to up-date..Do the best I can..Styling myself too!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 28, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Did a calculation today...I am a tall gal, all legs.... I need 10 inches or so to get from Classic to Mid-thigh....  I'll be hanging out here for a while...



+  Congrats on Classic

  Happy you won't be leaving.  I have 8 inches from classic to my divine portion or golden measure.  Problem is I Have not made it to classic 

  But I will be here cheering you on to greater lengths

   My crown hairs are on the grow and alot of new growth so all the different layers are on the move.  Hoping for fuller volume at apl by the end of 2011.

  I am experimenting with smaller braids this week .  Don't want to have to detangle between CW only day after.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 28, 2011)

Who's using a sepaate cond for DC not just oil or stuff added to your e
Reg cond and what are you using? TIA


----------



## Lita (Apr 28, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Who's using a sepaate cond for DC not just oil or stuff added to your e
> Reg cond and what are you using? TIA



Lucia I use RedKen/add nothing to it...Darcy's pumpkin Cond the same way...great results every time...





Happy Hair growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyone looking for a different style ponytail.  Try the "Topsy Tail".

http://newportretail.com/TheFashionFlair/index.html


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a quick question???? When you measure your hair for inches.... do you measure from *crown to the hemline* or do you measure from *forehead to hemline* in the back?


----------



## Lucia (Apr 30, 2011)

Candy828
I don't measure in in or cm just body markers and I only length check 3 or 6 months apart. Measuring drives me nuts.


----------



## truequeen06 (Apr 30, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> I have a quick question???? When you measure your hair for inches.... do you measure from *crown to the hemline* or do you measure from *forehead to hemline* in the back?



I measure from my forehead for more accuracy.  If I measured from the crown I feel like it's harder to measure from the same exact spot every time.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 30, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> I have a quick question???? When you measure your hair for inches.... do you measure from *crown to the hemline* or do you measure from *forehead to hemline* in the back?



 I have mostly measured the exact length of the hair from scalp to end.  I keep track of 4 different area's of my head and I know how long each will have to be to reach a certain body part.


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 30, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> I have mostly measured the exact length of the hair from scalp to end.  I keep track of 4 different area's of my head and I know how long each will have to be to reach a certain body part.



I didn't think of doing it that way..... Thanks.


----------



## blackbarbietea (May 1, 2011)

amazing...I am definitely subbing for this. Hair growth of epic proportions!!! I will be with you ladies in another year or two!!


----------



## Candy828 (May 1, 2011)

*New Subscriber*


----------



## Starr1 (May 1, 2011)

Upper thigh here! I belong in this thread! Subscribed.


----------



## Candy828 (May 1, 2011)

Starr1 said:


> Upper thigh here! I belong in this thread! Subscribed.



 New Subscriber. I am so glad you could join us.  I added you to MTL and yes.  You are definitely a Princess!

I bestow upon Starr1 the title : *Princess*
Welcome Princess Starr1


----------



## blackbarbietea (May 1, 2011)

Dragon_Of_Vaeros said:


> I'm gonna start drinking milk!
> 
> Then maybe I can be there by the end of the year. You showed me milk is the miracle worker!



Does milk really aid in hair growth???


----------



## blackbarbietea (May 1, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> *New Subscriber*




Thanks Candy!


----------



## Starr1 (May 1, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> New Subscriber. I am so glad you could join us.  I added you to MTL and yes.  You are definitely a Princess!
> 
> I bestow upon Starr1 the title : *Princess*
> Welcome Princess Starr1



WOOHOO!

I've always wanted to be a princess!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 1, 2011)

Starr1 said:


> Upper thigh here! I belong in this thread! Subscribed.



  I was MIA when you reached all of the other fabulous long lengths so I am glad to see you here for your future journeys of long hair.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 1, 2011)

blackbarbietea said:


> Does milk really aid in hair growth???



well milk has protein and biotin in it which are both good for hair...  plus vit d which a lot of AA women are deficient in because of our skin blocking off a lot of the suns rays 



sssoooooo, maybe


----------



## Candy828 (May 1, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> well milk has protein and biotin in it which are both good for hair...  plus vit d which a lot of AA women are deficient in because of our skin blocking off a lot of the suns rays
> 
> 
> 
> sssoooooo, maybe



Right on target Mz.MoMo....  Confirmation...

http://hairgrowth.tv/connection-between-milk-and-hair-growth/380/
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/5712370/milk_hair_growth.html

Added this information for food Keratin source.
http://www.betterhealthmag.com/_webapp_81784/Hair_Do's_(and_don'ts)

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (May 1, 2011)

I drink So Delicious kifer Coconut milk that contains pre & pro biotic....Excellent for the body..I add Acai berry powder to it ....DAILY.




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Spring (May 1, 2011)

Starr1 said:


> Upper thigh here! I belong in this thread! Subscribed.


 
Congratulations on your length!


----------



## Candy828 (May 2, 2011)

truequeen06 said:


> I measure from my forehead for more accuracy.  If I measured from the crown I feel like it's harder to measure from the same exact spot every time.



I got a confirmation from the Floor Length thread that this is the way they do it.... everyone follows this standard so they are consistent.:waytogo:


----------



## Candy828 (May 2, 2011)

Next years thread will read *"Classic, Mid-thigh and Knee Length 2012"*....
Princess Starr1 might make Mid-Thigh before the end of the year.

I added *KL* to the first page of this thread just in case....

Happy Hair Growing All


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 2, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> I got a confirmation from the Floor Length thread that this is the way they do it.... everyone follows this standard so they are consistent.:waytogo:



  I think, most other long hair sites use that method.  The members on this site rarelly report their hair in numbers like the other sites.  I keep a log,  as recommened by the ILHS.  It helps, if any thing to let you keep a good perspective on what is going on with your growth. 
 http://http://www.longhair.org/HCP/measuring.htm


----------



## Lucia (May 2, 2011)

Starr1 said:


> Upper thigh here! I belong in this thread! Subscribed.




Congrats on the length it's just beyond long this spring is major for lhcf  so many ladies reaching superlong lengths it's an amazing blessing 

Btw are those your ABS in the siggy pic if so what workout diet regimen are you doing to get those stellar results? TIA


----------



## Lita (May 2, 2011)

I measure from my forehead....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (May 2, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I just saw someones Avatar and Siggy in the thread where the grand daughter has long thigh length hair.....  She is *Knee length (You Da Truth)*.... We actually have a Knee Length LHCF women!  I am sooooo happy!

I don't know if it's real.... her profile says current length "short & sexy"... so who knows.....  I was all excited!

Anyway, I am going to have to add Floor Length to the next year thread too... No women Left Behind..

And if she comes out of lurking to join us, I'll add FL now.... glory, glory hallelujah!


----------



## WyrdWay (May 2, 2011)

I saw that too Candy!! Those pics took her out of lurking


----------



## Candy828 (May 3, 2011)

WyrdWay said:


> I saw that too Candy!! Those pics took her out of lurking



That thread got a little ugly... she'll probably stay in lurk mode.... Spoil the party...


----------



## Candy828 (May 7, 2011)

This video is worth listening to as a reminder for some and for those who don't know about some shampoo's and conditioners, this is very informative.  The title is "Stop using shampoo and conditioner", but it should be "choose your shampoo and conditioner carefully"...

Anyway, here it is....

http://products.mercola.com/shampoo-conditioner/?source=nl

HHG


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 7, 2011)

I think I will just stay on this thread.  There is too much cutting hair out there on other threads

  Then there's the its got to be blunt to be healthy view. 

  And the there's no such thing as lead hairs.  It seems they are saying that if you have some hairs longer than other hair than that means all your other hair must have just broke off and you only have a few left over at the long length.  I believe that is what the explanation is saying.  If that was the case I don't see how any one could get long hairerplexed 

  It seems these two theories would have one cutting your hair about every month in a big way.


 Candy828,  I am glad you have this thread going.


----------



## Candy828 (May 7, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> I think I will just stay on this thread.  There is too much cutting hair out there on other threads
> 
> Then there's the its got to be blunt to be healthy view.
> 
> ...




Thanks! I guess it is time to post the Cinnamon Hair story again... She is a classic example of growing out thin ends to reach extreme lengths. She is beyond knee length now going for floor length I think... I see her on the beyond knee length threads.  On the floor length thread so many women talk about the longer thinner hairs on their journey. It is only when they reach a certain length that they stop and hold to maintain until their hair thickens up.  JJJlonghair is on the Floor Length thread and even with her thick hair she is facing thinner hair at her longest length because she is going for floor length.  I think she is also at a holding point to thicken up before she continues on....  So don't listen to the chatter out there. Know the facts of what it takes to go for extreme long hair lengths.

Anyway, here is the Cinnamon Hair story:

http://www.beyondclassiclength.com/longhairjourney.html


----------



## BostonMaria (May 7, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> *I think I will just stay on this thread.  There is too much cutting hair out there on other threads*
> 
> Then there's the its got to be blunt to be healthy view.
> 
> ...



I'm here for the same reason!! LMFAO 
I'm planting my butt down right hea till everybody in the other thread throws away their scissors

I cut my hair about 3 times last year trying to get blunt ends... only to find out that my hair just naturally grows in a V no matter how many times I cut it. I also found out that my hair eventually catches up with the lead hairs.  I ended up retaining only 3 inches of hair and staying at MBL almost the entire damn year.

I'm not mad at anybody for cutting their hair, but I can't watchit. Just. Can't.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 7, 2011)

Ugh.. I almost fainted. 
Absolutely beautiful hair!!!!!


----------



## Lucia (May 7, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> I think I will just stay on this thread.  There is too much cutting hair out there on other threads
> 
> Then there's the its got to be blunt to be healthy view.
> 
> ...





Candy828 said:


> Thanks! I guess it is time to post the Cinnamon Hair story again... She is a classic example of growing out thin ends to reach extreme lengths. She is beyond knee length now going for floor length I think... I see her on the beyond knee length threads.  On the floor length thread so many women talk about the longer thinner hairs on their journey. It is only when they reach a certain length that they stop and hold to maintain until their hair thickens up.  JJJlonghair is on the Floor Length thread and even with her thick hair she is facing thinner hair at her longest length because she is going for floor length.  I think she is also at a holding point to thicken up before she continues on....  So don't listen to the chatter out there. Know the facts of what it takes to go for extreme long hair lengths.
> 
> Anyway, here is the Cinnamon Hair story:
> 
> http://www.beyondclassiclength.com/longhairjourney.html





BostonMaria said:


> I'm here for the same reason!! LMFAO
> I'm planting my butt down right hea till everybody in the other thread throws away their scissors
> 
> I cut my hair about 3 times last year trying to get blunt ends... only to find out that my hair just naturally grows in a V no matter how many times I cut it. I also found out that my hair eventually catches up with the lead hairs.  I ended up retaining only 3 inches of hair and staying at MBL almost the entire damn year.
> ...





BostonMaria said:


> Ugh.. I almost fainted.
> Absolutely beautiful hair!!!!!



BostonMaria 
Me too, TL is so my harigoal


ITA 100% 
I'm only dusting when needed then trimming the minimum once I reach each milestone. I haven't cut since my 2nd cut nov 2010 from MBL back to BSL, the 1st cut was in the spring I think from WL back to MBL. 

It's that blunt ends are the only healthy ends that count virus going around like the flu.  I can't even comment on the chopping that going around I'm so done.  Well I'm cured of it, been there done that.


----------



## jupitermoon (May 7, 2011)

Cinnamon Hair is one of my favorites.  I'm happy that the weather is warming up.  I look forward to another summer growth spurt and wearing hair sticks.


----------



## truequeen06 (May 8, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> I think I will just stay on this thread.  There is too much cutting hair out there on other threads
> 
> Then there's the its got to be blunt to be healthy view.
> 
> ...




I've seen this all over the board since I started browsing LHCF.  Almost has me scared to even show my hair for fear of someone telling me I need to chop 3 or 4 inches off.  I love lurking in here even though I have a ways to go before classic.  There's no judgement here


----------



## Candy828 (May 8, 2011)

Has anyone tried these *"Wrap Snap n Go Rollers"*? I am thinking about getting my family to send me some. Then try some twist and roll them with these....

Here's a pic...
http://www.pharmacypricer.com/product/Wrap-Snap-Go-Comfort-Hair-Rollers-Leopard-12ea..html


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 8, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Has anyone tried these *"Wrap Snap n Go Rollers"*? I am thinking about getting my family to send me some. Then try some twist and roll them with these....
> 
> Here's a pic...
> http://www.pharmacypricer.com/product/Wrap-Snap-Go-Comfort-Hair-Rollers-Leopard-12ea..html



I tried them years ago and my hair and my daughters hair kept getting caught in the snap.  How ever just below on that page you see the black satin foam,  they work ok but you could make those your self cheaper.  I use a satin covered, well I guess its a wired covered with foam and satin bendable.  I can wrap my hair around it then roll my hair up and bend it closed to hold a bun and it has never pulled my hair out.  You do have to replace or recover when the satin starts to get old.   I have used only those for the last 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Candy828 (May 8, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> I tried them years ago and my hair and my daughters hair kept getting caught in the snap.  How ever just below on that page you see the black satin foam,  they work ok but you could make those your self cheaper.  I use a satin covered, well I guess its a wired covered with foam and satin bendable.  I can wrap my hair around it then roll my hair up and bend it closed to hold a bun and it has never pulled my hair out.  You do have to replace or recover when the satin starts to get old.   I have used only those for the last 4 or 5 years.



Thank you so much! Can you post a pic of the ones you use and where I can get them online?


----------



## NJoy (May 8, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> I tried them years ago and my hair and my daughters hair kept getting caught in the snap. How ever just below on that page you see the black satin foam, they work ok but you could make those your self cheaper. I use a satin covered, well I guess its a wired covered with foam and satin bendable. I can wrap my hair around it then roll my hair up and bend it closed to hold a bun and it has never pulled my hair out. You do have to replace or recover when the satin starts to get old. I have used only those for the last 4 or 5 years.


 
Those satin covered rollers STILL manage to grab my hair and pull out strands. Somehow the raw sponge on the sides does it. I've covered my own in satin and loosely closed the ends (sewn) so that the closure still works. I use these at the bottom of my Celie or Pocohontas braids.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 8, 2011)

i purchased more CD prods lol

i figured since they pushed back the india trip i should stock up so that i have ample supply of products until i find good prods in india 

i'm a hot mess you guys, but at least i know my hair likes it.  and i got a good deal by going on HSN...  i saved $8


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 8, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Thank you so much! Can you post a pic of the ones you use and where I can get them online?



 These are seven inches long.  You can wrap, roll and bend to hold buns or use to curl ends.  The wire in side is about the size of a hanger but bendable.  then there is padding and the satin cover.  I purchased at cvs but will be making my next set as i have not seen them anymore.  













  They are very bendable but they hold what ever shape.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 8, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Thanks! I guess it is time to post the Cinnamon Hair story again... She is a classic example of growing out thin ends to reach extreme lengths. She is beyond knee length now going for floor length I think... I see her on the beyond knee length threads.  On the floor length thread so many women talk about the longer thinner hairs on their journey. It is only when they reach a certain length that they stop and hold to maintain until their hair thickens up.  JJJlonghair is on the Floor Length thread and even with her thick hair she is facing thinner hair at her longest length because she is going for floor length.  I think she is also at a holding point to thicken up before she continues on....  So don't listen to the chatter out there. Know the facts of what it takes to go for extreme long hair lengths.
> 
> Anyway, here is the Cinnamon Hair story:
> 
> http://www.beyondclassiclength.com/longhairjourney.html




  I reallly enjoyed looking at her progress picks.  It has really given me hope that I will be able to fill in my volume to full length.  MY canopy is the delicate slow poky.  Have to be extra  extra gental these days.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 8, 2011)

So given Cinnoman Hair story started in 2002 then she has a 9+++ hair life span.  WOW I had not thought about it til now.  I think Chicoro is still growing also since about 2002.  WOW WOW


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 8, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> So given Cinnoman Hair story started in 2002 then she has a 9+++ hair life span.  WOW I had not thought about it til now.  I think Chicoro is still growing also since about 2002.  WOW WOW



  OK I correct my self.  Chicoro has been growing since 2000 and still growing.  WOW WOW double WOW.

   OK How long have you ladies been on your journey.  We have some the very long growth spans amongst us.  I believe I am at my end so that means it is about 4-5 years.  I reached tailbone.  That would be 39.5 inches from hairline


----------



## Candy828 (May 8, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> I reallly enjoyed looking at her progress picks.  It has really given me hope that I will be able to fill in my volume to full length.  MY canopy is the delicate slow poky.  Have to be extra  extra gental these days.



Yea...my canopy gave me tantrums for quite a while. But I find that if you dust once a month or every other month it will help with the fill in and the growth. When I post a pic later in the month, you can compare the last pic to this one and tell me what you think about the volume and fill in....


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 8, 2011)

wait, what part of the hair is the canopy????


----------



## Candy828 (May 8, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> wait, what part of the hair is the canopy????



.... canopy is referring to hair that had been cut into layers.... the longest layer tends to thin out (very fragile). The top layer thickens with new growth. For us trying to grow out layers and gain length at the same time, it is a big challenge.  For my head I have finally resolved the issue and I can really notice the difference. I am very happy about that

I was not laughing at you Mz.MoMo.... I thought the question was kinda cute..


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 8, 2011)

lol its ok you laughed  

but that answers my question lol


----------



## NJoy (May 9, 2011)

^^^ I was wondering too.


----------



## Candy828 (May 9, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> These are seven inches long.  You can wrap, roll and bend to hold buns or use to curl ends.  The wire in side is about the size of a hanger but bendable.  then there is padding and the satin cover.  I purchased at cvs but will be making my next set as i have not seen them anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vintagecoilylocks I found these satin covered wrap rollers.... I think they will do for the ends of my twists.  Check out this link.  Watch the Video (I liked her review)... Tell me what you think...

http://pelav.com/Hair-Care/Satin-Hair-Rollers/


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 9, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Vintagecoilylocks I found these satin covered wrap rollers.... I think they will do for the ends of my twists.  Check out this link.  Watch the Video (I liked her review)... Tell me what you think...
> 
> http://pelav.com/Hair-Care/Satin-Hair-Rollers/





  Those look pretty nice.  Same principle as mine just shorter.  They should work nice for rolling your ends.   Don't know if they would hold enough for a bun though.


----------



## Lucia (May 9, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> OK I correct my self.  Chicoro has been growing since 2000 and still growing.  WOW WOW double WOW.
> 
> OK How long have you ladies been on your journey.  We have some the very long growth spans amongst us.  I believe I am at my end so that means it is about 4-5 years.  I reached tailbone.  That would be 39.5 inches from hairline



I've been here a while bit I lurked for a year reading and soaking up info before I even started getting my hair right. 
I also have had a 2 SHS setbacks  1 I was cut from MBL to BSL then 2nd from MBL to APL I was mad and then last year 1 cutback to a shorter length I did myself for fuller ends because that minor BKT debacle  and I got tired of that dang V tail in back. But my hair hasn't stalled once since I got my regimen together and kept up with my ends. 

Either I have a really long growth phase or a really short resting shedding phase I'm leaning towards the latter I think it's a couple months then it starts back growing again. 
Right now my hairs on the grow.


----------



## Candy828 (May 10, 2011)

*Chinese Braided Updo*_ (hair stick instructions)_

http://www.dressytresses.com/hair/gallery/instruct/china-sticks/

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (May 11, 2011)

*Tip for the Day!*

*Summer Hair Care Tips:*
http://www.haircareguide.com/summer.htm

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (May 12, 2011)

*Tip for the Day! May 12th*

Just something I do and a cheap way to have an endless natural supply of  *Aloe Vera*. Make sure you start with a hearty/healthy plant(organic grown plants  are best) and replant the plant offsprings.

*1. *Grow and maintain a Aloe Vera Plant in your home.


*2.* Snip off a leave/succulent and use the sap(gel) in your "hair juice" or  conditioning product.


*3.* Follow your hair regime as you normally would.

 Here is a link to the Aloe Vera Plant picture, description, and uses.
http://www.guide-to-houseplants.com/aloe-vera.html

*Things that make you say hmmmm....*.:scratchch If you buy a aloe vera product... do you  really know if they used a plant that was chemically treated for pest??? I guess  we live by faith in so many ways..... I just wanted to share this...

*Note & warning:*  Keep your plant environment pest free.  If your plant has pests,  Look at the natural ways to control the pest on your plant. You don't want to  transfer any chemicals to your hair.

 Those who live in Atlanta might be interested in checking out the June  25th, *2011 Organic Festival* for entertainment, information, and tips:  http://www.habeshainc.org/ogf/2011/04/test-slide-1/

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (May 13, 2011)

*Tip for the Day! Friday May 13th*

*Ponytail Gallery (Maybe some of these will give you hairstyle ideas)*

*Back Ponytail View* http://www.beauty-and-the-bath.com/back-view-ponytails.html

*Braided* http://www.beauty-and-the-bath.com/Ponytail-Hair-Styles-Gallery-3.html

*High Pony* http://www.beauty-and-the-bath.com/Ponytail-Hair-Styles-Gallery-1.html

*Side Pony* http://www.beauty-and-the-bath.com/Ponytail-Hair-Styles-Gallery-2.html

*Funky Ponytails* http://www.beauty-and-the-bath.com/funky-ponytail-hairstyles.html

*Celebrity Ponytails*
http://hair-styles-for-long-hair.com/tag/ponytail/
http://topnewhairstyles.com/casual-ponytail-hairstyles-2011.html
http://www.coolcelebrityhairstyle.info/ponytail-hairstyles-long-hair-14715197

*Messy Bun Ponytails*
http://your-hairstyles.com/how-to-style-a-messy-bun-1535.html

http://free.bridal-shower-themes.com/how-to-do-a-messy-bun

http://www.femalebridesonline.com/beauty/drama-queen?page=0,2

http://bestfashionstrends.onsugar.com/Hairstyle-Messy-Bun-14840706

*One more messy bun ponytail hairstyle....* I think she is cute *smile*
http://www.mypurebeauty.net/2011/04/high-messy-bun-heat-free.html



*Enjoy some hair history....* I find the history about *African Hair* interesting...:scratchch make sure you read this.... 

http://www.ukhairdressers.com/history of hair.asp

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 13, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> *Tip for the Day! Friday May 13th*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    Well hurray for the knowledge that "TRue Africans" can grow long hair.

 And the British would be the ones to have the history since they were the foreigners running around down there doing their discoverng thing.  They did document ever thing.  And alot of their painters captured these tribes before any one could claim alot of mixing started.

  Thanks Candy828 I knew the evidence was out there.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 13, 2011)

Hi Candy 828,

   Do you use braids as your main PS.  If so how many do you use.  I have always braided my  hair but now I am using smaller ones.


----------



## Candy828 (May 13, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Well hurray for the knowledge that "TRue Africans" can grow long hair.
> 
> And the British would be the ones to have the history since they were the foreigners running around down there doing their discoverng thing.  They did document ever thing.  And alot of their painters captured these tribes before any one could claim alot of mixing started.
> 
> Thanks Candy828 I knew the evidence was out there.



Thanks! and rarely do you see the photo evidence.... but here are a couple that I had found...

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_0xdmimFKL9M/TKEHq2oclHI/AAAAAAAAADo/m-7Iug_Gj5U/s1600/African2.jpg

http://beautifulmoth.tumblr.com/post/4452341194/sugabelly-i-finally-found-a-photo-of-black

 Just think, that is natural hair.... if it could have been pressed out, no telling how long it really was...


----------



## Candy828 (May 13, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Hi Candy 828,
> 
> Do you use braids as your main PS.  If so how many do you use.  I have always braided my  hair but now I am using smaller ones.



I use to wear braids as a PS all over my head but I don't do that anymore because the crown and back of my hair is mixed with baby fine hair that is fragile and that hair will break off.  So I am currently in wash n go wet buns then alternate to slightly straight to do my preventative ssk maintenance. (three weeks wash n go, one week slightly straight for the warmer weather)

From the ponytail messy bun pic links... I practiced doing a curly messy bun wash n go.... I really like the way it came out. Because my hair is very long, a lot of the curls hang down from the bun and it looks like I have long bangs but it's the hair from the pony.  I took pics but haven't been able to upload them.  I have a new camera and the pics size was too big.  I have to get some assistance in resizing them.  Anyway, I think I'll only wear this style if I am going to something formal or other special occasion because it requires my ends to be exposed.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 13, 2011)

just a heads up so no one gets worried.  on the 25th i'm having my internet cut off so you guys wont hear from me again until i get to india about the 2nd or 3rd wk of june


----------



## Lita (May 13, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> I use to wear braids as a PS all over my head but I don't do that anymore because the crown and back of my hair is mixed with baby fine hair that is fragile and that hair will break off.  So I am currently in wash n go wet buns then alternate to slightly straight to do my preventative ssk maintenance. (three weeks wash n go, one week slightly straight for the warmer weather)
> 
> From the ponytail messy bun pic links... I practiced doing a curly messy bun wash n go.... I really like the way it came out. Because my hair is very long, a lot of the curls hang down from the bun and it looks like I have long bangs but it's the hair from the pony.  I took pics but haven't been able to upload them.  I have a new camera and the pics size was too big.  I have to get some assistance in resizing them.  Anyway, I think I'll only wear this style if I am going to something formal or other special occasion because it requires my ends to be exposed.



Candy828 Cant wait to see pictures...I know its beautiful...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (May 13, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Thanks! and rarely do you see the photo evidence.... but here are a couple that I had found...
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_0xdmimFKL9M/TKEHq2oclHI/AAAAAAAAADo/m-7Iug_Gj5U/s1600/African2.jpg
> 
> ...



Candy828 All that hair pressed out...Is beyond floor length...CAN YOU IMAGINE? 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (May 13, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> just a heads up so no one gets worried.  on the 25th i'm having my internet cut off so you guys wont hear from me again until i get to india about the 2nd or 3rd wk of june



:woohoo: 
your hair is going to grow so fast in that tropical humid weather. 
Good luck and have a safe trip and be safe.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 13, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> I use to wear braids as a PS all over my head but I don't do that anymore because the crown and back of my hair is mixed with baby fine hair that is fragile and that hair will break off.  So I am currently in wash n go wet buns then alternate to slightly straight to do my preventative ssk maintenance. (three weeks wash n go, one week slightly straight for the warmer weather)



  Are you saying the braids broke your crown hairs?  And here I thought I found a new regimine of protective styles.  So when you say wash and go are you daily wash?  Sorry so many questions  Just when I think I've got a routine I run into a snag.  No pun intended.  I find I have to take these braids out and detangle every 4-5 days.  I guess that is not so bad but for some reason I feel like i am manipulating more.  

  Still finger detangling though.  I know things are growing I have hairs sticking out all over the place.  I just need to be able to take care of those ends that are sticking out.


----------



## Candy828 (May 13, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Are you saying the braids broke your crown hairs? And here I thought I found a new regimine of protective styles. So when you say wash and go are you daily wash? Sorry so many questions Just when I think I've got a routine I run into a snag. No pun intended. I find I have to take these braids out and detangle every 4-5 days. I guess that is not so bad but for some reason I feel like i am manipulating more.
> 
> Still finger detangling though. I know things are growing I have hairs sticking out all over the place. I just need to be able to take care of those ends that are sticking out.


 
Yes. braiding the crown and back was breaking off my hair. I was detangling about as much as you are... but that was not good for my hair. For me that was too much manipulation. So when I say wash and go.... I co-wash (conditioner wash only) or just rinse my hair with water in the morning, apply my leave-in, glazing hair essence and seal with my hair regrowth oil (grapeseed oil with drops of lavender, rosemary, tea tree(substitute for thyme), and cedarwood. (I only finger comb) Then bun it up and off I go... The third week I use a little baby shampoo(only if needed) and Deep Condition. I let my hair dry in four braids braided half way down. The next day I do a light press... it's more like blow dried hair but soft. Then I do my S&D ssk preventative maintenance during that whole week(wear my hair in a PS bun style this week). On the week end it's back to wash n go for another three weeks. I only wear my hair down once in a long while...

*sorry...* I did not answer your question.... I co-wash *daily* by damping the hair, putting in conditioner but only with down strokes, then rinse. My hair air dries a little, then I put the leave in only up strokes/finger comb, because I am bent-over at this point. Then seal with oil and bun. My scalp and hair seem to stay moisturized. I have not had a problem. I don't get second day hair... that is why it is a daily thing for me... If I have a little conditioner build up, I just do a rinse with water and follow the rest of my routine...


----------



## jupitermoon (May 14, 2011)

Earlier this week I washed my straight hair out and it reverted back with no signs of heat damage.   From now on I won't be posting anymore, but if I do notice a drastic difference in the length of my hair next year I will post pics in this thread.  I will miss all of you.  I didn't want to just stop posting without saying bye to all of you.  Happy hair growing.   I will be cheering all of you wonderful ladies on.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 14, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> Earlier this week I washed my straight hair out and it reverted back with no signs of heat damage.   From now on I won't be posting anymore, but if I do notice a drastic difference in the length of my hair next year I will post pics in this thread.  I will miss all of you.  I didn't want to just stop posting without saying bye to all of you.  Happy hair growing.   I will be cheering all of you wonderful ladies on.



i'm glad your hair reverted and there was no damage 

but why go bye bye?


----------



## Lucia (May 14, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> Earlier this week I washed my straight hair out and it reverted back with no signs of heat damage.   From now on I won't be posting anymore, but if I do notice a drastic difference in the length of my hair next year I will post pics in this thread.  I will miss all of you.  I didn't want to just stop posting without saying bye to all of you.  Happy hair growing.   I will be cheering all of you wonderful ladies on.



Hope to see you posting again soon, and you will be missed.


----------



## Candy828 (May 14, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks - I have been thinking while I was off line.  It gets very humid and hot where I am and I would sweat my hair out everyday.  So when I would go to detangle or manipulate my hair taking out braids etc. That wasn't a good idea. My problem was probably more moisture related.  Now I don't have that problem since I keep it damp.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 14, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Vintagecoilylocks - I have been thinking while I was off line.  It gets very humid and hot where I am and I would sweat my hair out everyday.  So when I would go to detangle or manipulate my hair taking out braids etc. That wasn't a good idea. My problem was probably more moisture related.  Now I don't have that problem since I keep it damp.



  That sounds logical.  Your newer regimine sounds like its working well.  I had decided this week I may start alternating with one braid a wash period and then my old 4 braid.  I will reserve the mini braids for when I will be super busy as to not get to rushed in the detangling.   

  I do want to smooth and straighten my ends but haven't used heat in over 6 years.  No mater what I do they coil up so.     I love them but they are some little babies to care for.  When I was shedding it was a night mare.


----------



## Candy828 (May 14, 2011)

*Tip for the Day! Saturday May 14th*

*All About Butters... **(Make sure you read the bottom of the article for all the wonderful tips using butters.)*

http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/newsletter/06/guide_butters.php

*Happy Hair Growing!*


----------



## Lita (May 15, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> Earlier this week I washed my straight hair out and it reverted back with no signs of heat damage.   From now on I won't be posting anymore, but if I do notice a drastic difference in the length of my hair next year I will post pics in this thread.  I will miss all of you.  I didn't want to just stop posting without saying bye to all of you.  Happy hair growing.   I will be cheering all of you wonderful ladies on.




jupitermoon



*I know when you return for an up-date it will be MTL.......God Bless!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Toy (May 15, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> Earlier this week I washed my straight hair out and it reverted back with no signs of heat damage. From now on I won't be posting anymore, but if I do notice a drastic difference in the length of my hair next year I will post pics in this thread. I will miss all of you. I didn't want to just stop posting without saying bye to all of you. Happy hair growing. I will be cheering all of you wonderful ladies on.


 

Aw!! we will Miss You!


----------



## Candy828 (May 15, 2011)

*Tip for the Day! Sunday May 15th*


*Protect Your Hair  From Hair Fall*

_"People who keep shifting locations are susceptible to hair loss due to  changes in climate. Moving from a place that has moist climate to a  place that has relatively cold and dry climate can lead to hair loss due  to loss of moisture. Change in kind of water being used for hair due to  shifting location can also impact the hair." _
by *Subun* 
http://www.bukisa.com/articles/267557_protect-your-hair-from-hair-falls
At the bottom of this article there are *"Tips to Avoid Hair Loss*"

------------------

Shedding  could be due the the fluctuation of your vitamin D level as season's  change or where in the world you live???? Even though a man started this  question on Women's Health website, it go a lot of interesting  responses... 

*Seasonal Hair Lose*
By imported_Richard (there is more written in his post)
http://www.womens-health.com/boards/general/640-seasonal-hair-loss-2.html
"I was looking into the use of Vitamin D for Seasonal Affective Disorder  (SAD) for a friend of mine.  Vitamin D is usually made in the skin  following exposure to sunlight - it follows  that the amount of Vitamin D available to someone is less the further  from the equator you live and less in the winter months than in summer.  This variation in vitamin D has been linked to, amongst other things,  cancer survival rates, multiple sclerosis, seasonal bone loss and SAD."

---------------

*Hair Care Tips for Hot and Humid Climate*

http://www.hairsite.com/hair-loss/b...age-0-category-7-order-time-descasc-DESC.html

---------------
@Mz.MoMo5235 - No matter the climate, keep loads of moisture in  your hair... I have never seen "Indian conditioner" and conditioner is  your best friend. I know you don't have a Indian store close to you now,  but if someone on the LHCF board could ask the question about  conditioners available in India at their local Indian Store, that would be a big help to you. You  have to find out this important question before you leave.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 15, 2011)

Candy828

this is very true... i've been trying to decide how much suave naturals to bring with me vs waiting to get there and just see what they have.

i'm thinking on monday i will email the person who is coordinating all of this and maybe ask her what's available out there. lol i hope she doesnt think its a silly question


----------



## Candy828 (May 15, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> @Candy828
> 
> this is very true... i've been trying to decide how much suave naturals to bring with me vs waiting to get there and just see what they have.
> 
> i'm thinking on monday i will email the person who is coordinating all of this and maybe ask her what's available out there. lol i hope she doesnt think its a silly question



Be careful... *Airlines have restrictions *on quantity of liquid type items you can fly with in your checked and non-checked luggage. One tip you can do if you know your address in India, is to mail a package containing conditioner and other items to yourself at that address just before you leave America.

From my experience, coordinators usually have information about culture, where to shop, eating, safety and so on.  When it gets down to the nitty gritty, the information may not be accurate.  Get facts from actual Indians.  Your hair is a number one priority to you. Others might not take it as serious as you do. Also, make sure you pack plenty of deodorant. yeah, I said it... that is something I missed coming to Korea. Koreans don't use it. They are not as hairy and sweaty as Americans and don't really require it to not smell up the room.  So whenever I run across it here, I stock up on it. I don't know what the situation will be in India.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 15, 2011)

girl, i already stocked up on deodorant and tampons... i wasnt gonna take a chance with that  

i'm still waiting on my address as i planned on sending all of my make up and nail polish ahead of me lmao they thought i was crazy for that one   but like you said, i dont know the situation there, so i dont know if i will find my polishes and cosmetics that i use.  i might as well add my hair prods to that shipment as well 

i'm just worried that they're going to give me the info too late and i'll go with out for too long. i dont know how long it takes to ship stuff to india


----------



## Candy828 (May 15, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> girl, i already stocked up on deodorant and tampons... i wasnt gonna take a chance with that
> 
> i'm still waiting on my address as i planned on sending all of my make up and nail polish ahead of me lmao they thought i was crazy for that one   but like you said, i dont know the situation there, so i dont know if i will find my polishes and cosmetics that i use.  i might as well add my hair prods to that shipment as well
> 
> i'm just worried that they're going to give me the info too late and i'll go with out for too long. i dont know how long it takes to ship stuff to india



If they don't give you the address before you go or they are not really sure that will be the address you are staying at, check with the airport for shipping boxes as freight, the same day you are leaving.  Example:In South Korea at the airport there is a service that will take excess baggage or boxed items for shipping as freight to the same destination and airport you are going to.

It's so funny... we are just high class, high maintenance women on LHCF..


----------



## Candy828 (May 16, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Monday, May 16th_

Time to think about staying hydrated for the summer!  

*Water Tips/Facts:*
http://www.gotwater.net/water_tips.htm
*
Hydration Tips for the Summer:*
 What is good for the health is good for the hair.... The hair needs  hydration inside and out. I think they should add a bullet point for  hair...ha..ha
http://www.texasheartinstitute.org/hic/topics/hsmart/hydrate.cfm


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (May 17, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Tuesday, May 17th

_Ayurvedic Lovers - Herbs, Seeds and Spices descriptions/ uses for hair and health.  

http://www.themysticmasala.com/ayurveda_herbs.html

[SIZE=+0]http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/newsletter/07/aromas_of_india.php

[/SIZE]The  outside of your body will reflect how well you are taking care of the inside of  your body...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (May 18, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Wednesday, May 18th

 _Have you eaten a few almonds today? That's all it takes daily....

"Almonds also enhance your beauty. Almonds are known to make ones hair lustrous and give one a peaches and cream complexion." 
by SKINSHEEN
http://www.skinsheen.com/skin-benefits-of-eating-almonds-548.aspx

I don't think our complexion is classified as "peaches and cream"... coffee and cream maybe... 


*Nutrition of Almonds (The King of Nuts)*
http://nutsforalmonds.com/nutrition.htm


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (May 18, 2011)

*News Today.....*

*FDA to regulate hair straighteners*...  You know once a problems occurs, the government could regulate the whole industry.

*Popular hair product under fire in D.C.
*http://www.wpri.com/dpp/news/12_for...raighteners-brazilian-blowout-call-for-action

HHG


----------



## Candy828 (May 19, 2011)

*Tips for the Day! Thursday, May 19th*


*Fact or Fiction: Does Stress Cause Gray Hair?*
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=fact-or-fiction-stress-causes-gray-hair

*Sudden Hair Loss Due to Stress, Anxiety*
http://www.hairlosslibrary.com/stress_hair_loss.html

*Something you can do.... Have a day of indulgence or many day's of indulgence...*

*Day of Indulgence*
http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/newsletter/08/November/home.html



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (May 20, 2011)

*Tips for the Day! Friday, May 20th*

Making Lifestyle Changes To Promote Hair Growth 

http://www.stoppinghairlossnow.com/guidelines.html

The Correlation Of Exercise & Healthy Hair 


http://www.healthyhairplus.com/The-Correlation-Of-Exercise-Healthy-Hair-s/3962.htm

*Scalp Exercise   (this one was new for me...) 
*
http://www.hairlaserremoval.co.uk/hair-loss-treatments-home-scalp-exercise.htm




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## hzlcreativity (May 20, 2011)

This is an awesome and inspiring thread!! Keep it up ladies -- I loved seeing how beautimous your hair is!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 20, 2011)

i'm still here guys... i just got pumped up full of inoculations lmao my arms are freaking sore and will remain sore cause i have to get more shots   7 shots in less than 18hrs... 6 within 30 min of each other and 5 back to back (so in case that didnt make sense, one yesterday afternoon, 5 today at one appt and then 1 at another appt lol)


----------



## Miss*Tress (May 21, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Tips for the Day! _Tuesday, May 17th
> 
> _Ayurvedic Lovers - Herbs, Seeds and Spices descriptions/ uses for hair and health.
> 
> ...


Great links! Very useful information.


----------



## Candy828 (May 21, 2011)

*Tips for the Day! Saturday, May 21st*


*Thin hair vs Fine hair*
http://www.thinhaircangrow.com/thin-hair-care-thin-hair-vs-fine-hair

*Natural Fine Hair Tips* (Just like this article say's... I find that the lighter your oil, the better your hair responds...)
http://www.everythingshea.com/finehaircaretipsarticle.htm

*Fine/Thin hair care shampooing* (fyi...*fine cotton *hair should not be  washed with soap frequently and the ends should be kept fresh by dusting  to prevent ssk's...this is a USA product only, but I'd love to try it  out, because the  ingredients are natural things I already use. It's on my wish list. My  hair is a mixed with fine hair, but I have lots of volume. I am in  search for the perfect shampoo  when I need it for build up.  Baby shampoo works if I use a little...  the ingredients of this bar  soap are more to my liking and sounds mild and promising with loads of  moisturizer.)
http://www.everythingshea.com/finehaircare.htm 

*Note:* A lot of people's *nape hair* falls into the *"fine hair"* category and  it does not grow because their haircare routine is for normal or thick  hair.... If you only have fine hair at your nape, my advice would be to  not soap up that area of your hair. As I stated before, fine hair  doesn't require soap frequently (soap only dries fine hair out and it  breaks off.).  It's hard to find products to cater to all hair types at  the same time. Even a person with multiple hair types all over their  head are forced to use a product that fits only one of their hair type  needs... What to do? What to do?:scratchch  Well that is what I am searching  for.... to be continued...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (May 21, 2011)

*Guard your Long Hair!*


*Hair News today! Saturday, May 21st*

*Thieves no longer want money, they want hair....*
http://www.scotsman.com/news/Great-wig-heist-39hair-today.6772301.jp

*Now people are being attacked for their hair not money...*
http://washingtonexaminer.com/news/world/2011/05/brazil-police-say-thief-stole-womans-long-hair

HHG


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 22, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> *Guard your Long Hair!*
> 
> 
> *Hair News today! Saturday, May 21st*
> ...



makes me kinda happy i always wear my hair in a bun lol at least then people usually dont know how long your hair actually is

this is crazy though


----------



## Candy828 (May 22, 2011)

*Tips for the Day! Sunday, May 22nd*


*Herbal Shampoo and Rinse* (recipes included at the bottom of the article)
http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/newsletter/09/september/juliesshampoo.php

*How to create floral water*  to go with the Herbal Shampoo and Rinse (instructions included)
http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/newsletter/09/july/floralwaters.php

*Hair Secrets.*... Sometimes you find out by accident what's gonna work for your hair...
http://www.contactmusic.com/news.nsf/story/matthew-morrison-reveals-hair-secret_1220612

Herbal Vinegars - In the paragraph "Using Flavored Vinegars", the  5th paragraph down, it states that "lavender and rose petal vinegars,  especially, are useful, whether for softening the skin in bathwater or  making *hair* soft and shiny as a *hair* *rinse*."

http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/newsletter/10/september/herbalvinegars.php



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (May 23, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Monday, May 23rd

_*Hair Care General Nourishment* (No matter what your age is...map out your diet plan and stick to it...)
http://www.naturalelixir.com/hair.htm

 "Places in the World where people live past 100 years old have some  basic things in common." Although this article doesn't talk about the  benefit of it to hair, as you read you can see clearly that there must  be a tremendous benefit to the hair of people that live in "Blue Zones"
http://www.secrets-of-longevity-in-humans.com/the-blue-zones.html
*Habits of the People in the "Blue Zone"...*
http://www.coronary-heart-health.com/blue-zones.html

*4-Do It Your Self Hair Remedies*
http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/beauty/4-do-it-yourself-hair-remedies-2462087

*Hair Care At Home*
http://www.haircareathome.net/

*Natural Hair Remedies:* (some may be a repeat but with a slight difference... you be the judge...)
http://www.naturalelixir.com/hair_care.html



_*Ok everyone.... Let's have an all around plan of attack and make it work... Our hair and lives depend on it!*_



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (May 23, 2011)

*Hair updates* are coming up on *May 28th*.  I will be posting my updates  on *June 4th*, because that is when my hair will be straight. Be patient

HHG


----------



## NJoy (May 23, 2011)

Awesome info Candy828. Thanks for sharing and keep it comin', Mama!


----------



## Lucia (May 23, 2011)

*1. If you get them: How do you deal with tangles, matting, SSK (single strand knots) dry hair, itchy scalp? *

*2. How often do you trim, dust or S&D the knots and SSK's only when you need?*

*3. What are your staple products and how do you use them?*

*4. Do you still do wash n go's, what products do you use to get your WnG look? *

*5. What's your straight/stretched length now front and back of hair? And what's you goal length or how long will you let your hair grow? *

*6. Has your hair ever been this long before? *

*7. For naturals: What do you say to naturals who are getting discouraged and ready to give up on being natural and go back on the creamy crack (relaxers/perms/texturizers)?*


----------



## Candy828 (May 24, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Tuesday, May 24th_ ( Thanks to Lucia )

*The Ultimate Guide for Removing Knots From  Hair:*
http://www.longlocks.com/removing-knots-from-hair.htm

I think we  all know about putting conditioner in our hair to loosen tangles.... but also  you should consider using a needle for those tiny stubborn knots. I picked up  that tip from the floor length board.  It works!
*
10 Tips for Preventing  SSK's*
http://www.naturalhairrules.com/10-tips-for-preventing-one-strand-knots/
Best  tip...The more moisture you have the less ssk's you'll get.

*Hair Conditioner 101  (moisturize)*
http://www.womenshealthcaretopics.com/bn_hair_Conditioners_101.htm


When wearing your hair straight, maybe try using a dry conditioner daily  for moisture .... here is just one  product..
http://www.tigistore.com/pm-1390-2-dirty-secret-dry-conditioner-80oz.aspx


*Essential Oils vs Carrier Oils and what to avoid (Lock in moisture)*
http://www.aromaweb.com/articles/whatcarr.asp



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (May 25, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Wednesday, May 25th_ 

*
25 Hair Myths*
http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/tip1135.htm

*10 Reasons Your Hair Isn't Growing*
http://www.bvhairtalk.com/2011/05/23/10-reasons-your-hair-isn-t-growing/

*Pregnant? Your Hair is Going to Change*
http://blogs.babble.com/being-pregnant/2011/05/24/pregnant-your-hair-is-probably-going-to-change/

*Hair Growth Recipes*
http://hairrecipes.homestead.com/hairlossrecipes.html

I know a  lot of people use the Feye's self trim method.... The link below is for * JJJlonghair's self trim method* (For people with hair *Classic Length and  longer*)
http://jjjlonghairphotopage.zoomshare.com/2.shtml/JJJ's Self Hair Trim Method



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 25, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Tips for the Day! _Wednesday, May 25th_
> 
> *
> 25 Hair Myths*
> ...



  I wish I had to learn this method now.


----------



## Candy828 (May 26, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> I wish I had to learn this method now.



Hang in there.... you will be there before you know it!


----------



## Candy828 (May 26, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Thursday, May 26th_ 

*Common Hair/Scalp  Problems* :covereyes
http://www.segalsolutionsindia.com/common_scalp_problem.html
It  is always best to see a doctor if your hair problems are not getting  resolved.

*Scalp Acne  Remedies* 
http://ezinearticles.com/?Top-Home-Remedies-for-Scalp-Acne&id=5676361

*Baby  Oil Has A Purpose:*
As a general rule you should avoid mineral oil aka Baby  Oil.... But if you have a crusted dandruff scalp.... apply baby oil to your  scalp at night and sleep with a plastic cap so you don't get it all over your  pillow. The Baby Oil will loosen the dandruff. Remember that baby oil is used  for cradle cap on babies... so the same can apply to adults. 

*Homemade Scalp Scrubs*
http://hairrecipes.homestead.com/scalpscrubrecipes.html

*The Benefits  of Tea Tree Oil *...I stand by this oil.... the best fungus fighter there is! It  can be added to shampoo, conditioner, hair juice, daily oil...etc.  
http://aztec.asu.edu/iaha/articles/Tea_Tree_Article/tea_tree_article.html

*Hair  grows and flows* when the scalp is clean, producing natural oils, and free from  issues! 
*
Flash back....* Classic Length Hair old movie picture image "Sinbad and  the Eye of the Tiger"
http://cliff-07.xanga.com/photos/45e07256708126/
Watch all the glorious Classic Hair in this clip of the movie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jK9-IKa_jhk&feature=related


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 26, 2011)

Candy828 when you were at Classic before did you leave it there for a while or cut it back in one cut.  I guess I want to know if you did mall trims over a period of time back up to where you wanted it or one big cut.? 
 Is this how you evend out your crown with the lower layers?
  Also how long has it taken to return to Classic?


----------



## orchidgirl (May 26, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Candy828 when you were at Classic before did you leave it there for a while or cut it back in one cut.  I guess I want to know if you did mall trims over a period of time back up to where you wanted it or one big cut.?
> Is this how you evend out your crown with the lower layers?
> Also how long has it taken to return to Classic?



I would love to know too..I am 8 inch away form classic..but am going to cut back...can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## Candy828 (May 26, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Candy828 when you were at Classic before did you leave it there for a while or cut it back in one cut.  I guess I want to know if you did mall trims over a period of time back up to where you wanted it or one big cut.?
> Is this how you evend out your crown with the lower layers?
> Also how long has it taken to return to Classic?



The first time I hit Classic it was only a few strands... I cut them. I am not at full Classic now... My hair is just at the top of Classic and it is not full. But this time I am going to be dusting until the hemline is fuller. Lead hairs are a pain but I have more of them to deal with this time, so I am in a better position to dust instead of trim.

To return to Classic it has taken four months... My crown is still about a inch or so shorter. I am still working on the canopy...


----------



## Lucia (May 26, 2011)

Repost: 
Just a quick update I did stretched length check and my hairs @ bottom of BSL grazing MBL the front always looks shorter to me even though it's about even with the back. 

I did an S&D on some offending SSKs and did some medium large box braid wih extensions. I got the questions of course is that all your hair not exactly I'm wearing the extensions 3 inches longer than my natural braids would fall.


----------



## Candy828 (May 27, 2011)

_Tips for the Day! Friday, May 27th 


*Does the Turbie Twist Super-Absorbent Hair Towel Cut Your Drying Time?*
_http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...er-absorbent-hair-towel-cut-your-drying-time/
_ 
*Cinnamon Hair Video for long hair:*
*How to Wear a Turbie Twist Hair Drying Towel with Extra Long Hair*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJrQyV60Huo

*Long Hair Mom's*, be aware of this when grooming your little girls hair...
http://www.deseretnews.com/article/...s-girls-to-faint-while-getting-hair-done.html

*Indian Tip for Growing Your Hair Long....*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3epsgNf2s8&NR=1&feature=fvwp

*Indian Tip to reduce/prevent Hair Loss*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8Pg7bYAQlw
*
Indian Tip to prevent Gray Hair*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D892y8qwKyo



Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 27, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> The first time I hit Classic it was only a few strands... I cut them. I am not at full Classic now... My hair is just at the top of Classic and it is not full. But this time I am going to be dusting until the hemline is fuller. Lead hairs are a pain but I have more of them to deal with this time, so I am in a better position to dust instead of trim.
> 
> To return to Classic it has taken four months... My crown is still about a inch or so shorter. I am still working on the canopy...



  That sounds great.  An inch or so shorter is better than 6 inch difference like mine.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 27, 2011)

Well here is an update.  Not much to see in photos but my canopy and other shorters hairs seem to be growing.  My big challenge is keeping the shorter hairs from tangleing with the longer ones as my volume fills in.  My shedding is extremely low so that is a good thing. I still look like a fluffy bear with all the shorties sticking out of the braids near my scalp.  I am hoping that at the fall equinox the improvement will be noticeable in photo's.  I am in mini braids now but will go back to bigger ones for a while.  I love them but they can get tedious. 

   Will be away for 3 days ladies, have a good week end and keep growing.


----------



## Candy828 (May 28, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Saturday, May 28th_ 

*Hair Style Ideas:*
*
Nice Classic Length Ponytail HairStyle *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AnvxWK4-nk&feature=related

*Knee Length Coil Ponytail... *This will work on Mid-Thigh and Classic Length too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmuY1ScSp_0
*
Asian Quick HairStyle Ideas...*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezOg5pKs_pw

*For fun...The two ponytail hey I am just too cute look...*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fksX6wm6WQ&NR=1&ytsession=V3f8xyUT9kuRGH6PpkZ4USbhRWGj8aYJBb5-gB70DdmPY9Q34iBRgzFQc78PWVFg5OSKcy4-qaBr_oSU8HP6S0UO8lVCtkdOLhPOx33mvNQN518XWCeX0SjaInC9Y1LiwKNWmqb-tAUC7q5Rw3b3a_CTQTW-3Tv1B_IW2gTHUEnc93LEpsM4aCAZgGSUhLyTKPK03LsvsJrd5cwokPZ9Z4Hr2g-Xk9H3A2BDy7G045kYJWmpYOqt5boKSKpImiLbrblXjEAC3zdGF8Sa-oRn3RdZG0IH-NaW





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (May 29, 2011)

Hello Everyone! I _*stopped the Tips for this week *_so _*updates could be posted*_.... I hope to see some.  I will tell you what to expect from me. There will not be a straight pic because the shrinkage factor only takes about one minute.  I live 2 blocks from the Sea and even inside with a/c my hair just will not stay straight. So I won't force it for a pic.  I will do my two pony tails which will be shrunken ponies.... I am sorry for that, the weather just isn't good for pics. Every time it rains, it gets warmer and more wet and sticky. You can expect pic's Saturday, June 4th.

I know many where hoping for straight pics and in a way so was I. I need to have a beginning after straight pic so I can compare it to the old damaged straight pic. That's what I wanted to show everyone. Because it may be a inspiration to someone who is struggling with their hair.... Anyway, the weather here won't get better until fall. So even I will not know my true length until then.... that is a long time to wait.erplexed


----------



## jupitermoon (May 30, 2011)

I've decided not to let others' negativity stop me from posting here.  Plus, I missed all of you ladies.  So I'm back.  I'm just in time for the updates I see.  : pulls up chair.   

I bet your hair looks amazing *Candy*.  I can't wait to see everyone's updates.


----------



## Toy (May 30, 2011)

jupitermoon...SO Happy you came back!!!!!Yay.


----------



## jupitermoon (May 30, 2011)

@Toy, I don't think I'll have hair updates for a long time since I just got and inch taken off when my hair was straightened.  It would be so exciting if I reached thigh length by the end of the year though.    I'm cheering all of you on as you reach your length goals.    I can't wait to see everyone's updates.


----------



## Lita (May 30, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> I've decided not to let others' negativity stop me from posting here.  Plus, I missed all of you ladies.  So I'm back.  I'm just in time for the updates I see.  : pulls up chair.
> 
> I bet your hair looks amazing *Candy*.  I can't wait to see everyone's updates.



jupitermoon  Yeah..Glad your back...



*This thread is very positive/We are going to keep that GOOD VIBE GOING....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 30, 2011)

I'm waiting for updates  .

Sent from my Sprint EVO using LHCF app


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 30, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Well here is an update.  Not much to see in photos but my canopy and other shorters hairs seem to be growing.  My big challenge is keeping the shorter hairs from tangleing with the longer ones as my volume fills in.  My shedding is extremely low so that is a good thing. I still look like a fluffy bear with all the shorties sticking out of the braids near my scalp.  I am hoping that at the fall equinox the improvement will be noticeable in photo's.  I am in mini braids now but will go back to bigger ones for a while.  I love them but they can get tedious.
> 
> Will be away for 3 days ladies, have a good week end and keep growing.



 I can't see pics but it may be my phone.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using LHCF app


----------



## Lucia (May 30, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> I've decided not to let others' negativity stop me from posting here.  Plus, I missed all of you ladies.  So I'm back.  I'm just in time for the updates I see.  : pulls up chair.
> 
> I bet your hair looks amazing *Candy*.  I can't wait to see everyone's updates.



 
Glad you're back. That's right girl shake them haters off. When people are hating on you we all know what that's about, you've achieved something they can't even conceive of being possible so they hate you for being able to do it. 

I mean it's not like before people started flat ironing and blow-frying their hair daily people of all races had longer healthier hair.  And it's not like tons of black women all over the world don't have healthy thick long hair too-it's ridiculous. Keep your head up mammi.

Have you seen Starr1 updates, she's thigh length straight I think already and she joined this challenge too.


----------



## jupitermoon (May 30, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Glad you're back. That's right girl shake them haters off. When people are hating on you we all know what that's about, you've achieved something they can't even conceive of being possible so they hate you for being able to do it. I mean it's not like before people started flat ironing and blow-frying their hair daily people of all races had longer healthier hair.
> *Have you seen Starr1 updates, she's thigh length straight I think already and she joined this challenge too.*



Thanks you.  I'm happy to be back.  I missed all of you too much.  I was starting to feel a little sad about leaving.

Where are those updates?!  Lately, I've been really interested in extreme lengths---like thigh length and beyond.


----------



## LatterGlory (May 30, 2011)

:welcome3:*Back**!*


----------



## Lucia (May 30, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> Thanks you.  I'm happy to be back.  I missed all of you too much.  I was starting to feel a little sad about leaving.
> 
> Where are those updates?!  Lately, I've been really interested in extreme lengths---like thigh length and beyond.



She has an album in her profile page. I can't remember where else I saw her update pics


----------



## jupitermoon (May 30, 2011)

Lucia said:


> She has an album in her profile page. I can't remember where else I saw her update pics



Thanks!  Wow to those pics!!!!!!!   Starr1, your hair looks amazing and beautiful!  You've always been one of my hair inspirations.


----------



## Candy828 (May 30, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> I've decided not to let others' negativity stop me from posting here.  Plus, I missed all of you ladies.  So I'm back.  I'm just in time for the updates I see.  : pulls up chair.
> 
> I bet your hair looks amazing *Candy*.  I can't wait to see everyone's updates.





Ya.....hoo..... There are so few woman with hair as long as yours or longer... Those few history photos I was able to find are of braided floor length hair hundreds of years in the past. We are breaking new ground with loose long flowing hair.  We need all of the support and photos to share in the history making event!  You are loved here and we NEED you!:blowkiss:


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 31, 2011)

Toy, I am just loving your twists!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 31, 2011)

Thank you Starr1,  so inspiring.  Those of us who are striving to grow to longer lengths really appreciate you sharing your progress.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 2, 2011)

How is everyone's hair doing with the warmer weather?  Everything's the same with me.  I tend to ignore my hair a lot.  

Lately, I've been playing with makeup more.  Today, I wore purple eye shadows: 












I used this palette from Mac to create the look:






First, I started with a primer that is kind of close to my skin tone and used my fingers to apply it from the lid all the way up to under the brow. Then, I applied the bottom left color to my entire lid.  I applied the darkest color on the bottom right to the V and I also used this color to line the bottom of my upper lids.  I applied the lightest color on the upper left to the inner corners of my upper and lower lids.  Then, I blended all of it in.  I used one coat of Sephora mascara on my eyelashes.






^^^^Pictures is the Mac paint pot that I used as my primer.  The Clinique brush closest to the primer is what I used to apply my eye shadows.  I blended everything in with the brush next to it.  The flat brush is the Mac brush that I used to line the bottom part of my lid with the darkest eye shadow.  I used the Mac brush with the white bristles farthest away from the paint pot to apply the light color to the inner corners of the upper and lower lid.  

Here's how I store all of my make up and brushes:  











I decided to play in my make up while I wait for everyone's updates.


----------



## Toy (Jun 2, 2011)

jupitermoon..Oooh Pretty Colors!!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 2, 2011)

@Toy, thank you.   I usually don't wear my makeup like this, but I'm working on improving my blending techniques and using more the one color on my lid.  Plus, I haven't been very interested in hair lately so now I'm focusing on make up.


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello jupitermoon - I was feeling down. My hair looks short because of the shrinkage due to the weather here. But today I actually felt better because I was reminded that even though it is monsoon and typhoon weather, it is also hair growing season. Hair growing season lasts until October here.  So I am just going to bear with the shorter look. Let me define shorter.... my shrunken hair looks like the last pic I took with straight hair. So to me it looks like there was no progress.... I will be posting a pic tomorrow...

I Love the makeup! The colors look good on your eyes!:eye:


----------



## Lita (Jun 2, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> How is everyone's hair doing with the warmer weather?  Everything's the same with me.  I tend to ignore my hair a lot.
> 
> Lately, I've been playing with makeup more.  Today, I wore purple eye shadows:
> 
> ...


----------



## Toy (Jun 3, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Toy, I am just loving your twists!


 
Vintagecoilylocks,I just seen your Sweet comment Today Thank you


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello Everyone, As promised here are my pics.  They are what I call my Afro Puffs.  My hair doesn't kinky up, just shrinks like crazy in this Typhoon weather... It is much fuller and has filled in nicely. 











If you have noticed the first page of this thread.... I have changed the updated dates.... There is only one more update after this round.  It will be on December 17th. So I will be waiting for everyone to trickle in with their pics this month.  Thanks....


----------



## Lita (Jun 3, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Hello Everyone, As promised here are my pics.  They are what I call my Afro Puffs.  My hair doesn't kinky up, just shrinks like crazy in this Typhoon weather... It is much fuller and has filled in nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Candy828 Your hair looks great...It has gotten a lot thicker & fuller...Keep growing!




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jun 3, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> Thanks you.  I'm happy to be back.  I missed all of you too much.  I was starting to feel a little sad about leaving.
> 
> Where are those updates?!  Lately, I've been really interested in extreme lengths---like thigh length and beyond.


I'm glad you're back too and not letting envious people get you down. (Although I'm not on this challenge, I am a loyal follower.)


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jun 3, 2011)

Candy828 Lovely update. Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jun 3, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Hello Everyone, As promised here are my pics.  They are what I call my Afro Puffs.  My hair doesn't kinky up, just shrinks like crazy in this Typhoon weather... It is much fuller and has filled in nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Wow,  Your hair has filled in so nicely  I was considering a 4-5 inch cut.  Listening too much to all this thick ends propaganda.  But kept saying that my hair just is not ever going to be like that.  So I am sticking with the Cinnamon Hair practice and will let my hair naturally fill end.  

 Your hair looks great.


----------



## Toy (Jun 3, 2011)

Candy828 Beautiful Hair Congrats!!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 3, 2011)

Candy828 

Wow look at all that hair! It's so full and pretty. Great progress!


----------



## yamilee21 (Jun 3, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> I've decided not to let others' negativity stop me from posting here.  Plus, I missed all of you ladies.  So I'm back. ...



That's the spirit! Glad you are back. 
I peek in on other threads sometimes, but mostly I stick to posting in this thread, and the hip and tailbone ones. I haven't posted pictures in a while, but when I do, I would rather have them "hidden" in this thread; more peace and less negativity that way.



Vintagecoilylocks said:


> ...  I was considering a 4-5 inch cut.  Listening too much to all this thick ends propaganda.  But kept saying that my hair just is not ever going to be like that.  So I am sticking with the Cinnamon Hair practice and will let my hair naturally fill end. ...



I would have to cut my hair back to BSB for my ends to be up to the standards of some folks around here. Not going to happen; what for anyway? It is only apparent if you are wearing your hair straightened and out on a regular basis. But yeah, the "thick ends" propaganda is very hard to ignore around here... everyone who posts a picture seems to be apologizing for their ends lately, even when the ends are perfectly fine. 

Speaking of which, I have mentioned that my hair grows in a natural V shape, but lately, the lowest point on the V isn't in the center anymore, it's on the right... a lop-sided V, . I wish I could get an uninterrupted block of time so I could straighten my hair and see what is really going on. I've been shedding a lot again (stress, illness, post-partum), so I am hoping the asymmetrical V isn't because I have bald patches on the left side of my head, .


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 3, 2011)

I saw this picture and really fell in love with this braid.... Would you say it is knee length hair?????

Anyway, here is the pic...
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=1t:429,r:3,s:15&tx=31&ty=58&biw=1024&bih=410



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yamilee21 (Jun 3, 2011)

^^^ Wow... but it does look kind of fake. The pulled back hair looks too lacking in volume to make such a thick braid, plus it thickens in the middle before thinning back out. But yes, it does look as if it would be knee-length, if not longer. Maybe if you post the link on TLHC, one of the real knee-length people might want to recreate the style.


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 3, 2011)

yamilee21 said:


> ^^^ Wow... but it does look kind of fake. The pulled back hair looks too lacking in volume to make such a thick braid, plus it thickens in the middle before thinning back out. But yes, it does look as if it would be knee-length, if not longer. Maybe if you post the link on TLHC, one of the real knee-length people might want to recreate the style.



Yeah... you are probably right about it being fake. But I'll keep this one in my hairstyle folder anyway...  Maybe one day!


----------



## ~You Da Truth~ (Jun 4, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Hello Everyone, As promised here are my pics.  They are what I call my Afro Puffs.  My hair doesn't kinky up, just shrinks like crazy in this Typhoon weather... It is much fuller and has filled in nicely.
> 
> Beautiful hair! Love your afro puffs!


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 4, 2011)

~You Da Truth~ Thank you so much! and  to our thread! I have added you to the Knee Length section as a supporter! :woohoo:


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 4, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Saturday, June 4th_ 


*Vitamin E for hair growth - The Benefits
*

"Vitamin E for hair growth is beneficial because vitamin E has the effect  of a scalp massage all the time.  It contains valuable antioxidants  that help to keep the immune system up and improves circulation to all  parts of the body, including the scalp.  This isn’t to say that you  should stop your scalp massages - they feel too good, but when used in  conjunction with a vitamin E supplement taken daily, they will likely be  much more effective in hair growth."* (Do not take more than the recommended dose!)*
*By:* http://www.all4naturalhealth.com/vitamin-e-for-hair-growth.html


*Vitamin E Product Uses...*
Vitamin E capsules can also be used in your deep conditioner treatment. Just snip the end of a capsule, pour and mix....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 5, 2011)

Candy828 
Nice your hair looks so thick and long love it. 

@~You Da Truth~ 
WOW long hair inspiration.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 5, 2011)

Candy828, your hair is beautiful.  It looks very thick and I bet it is super longer when bone straight/stretched out.  The two puffs are adorable.  Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 5, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Sunday, June 5th_ 


*Garlic and Onion for hair growth????
*
http://www.edubook.com/how-to-safely-regrow-your-hair-naturally/11499/

http://www.ehow.com/about_6169146_raw-garlic-promote-hair-growth_.html

*
Garlic Recipes for Hair Loss*

http://www.skin-care-recipes-and-remedies.com/hair-loss-remedy.html




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Spring (Jun 5, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Wow, Your hair has filled in so nicely I was considering a 4-5 inch cut. Listening too much to all this thick ends propaganda. But kept saying that my hair just is not ever going to be like that. So I am sticking with the Cinnamon Hair practice and will let my hair naturally fill end.
> 
> Your hair looks great.


 
This thread is pretty positive, but hopefully both views of trimming to goal as well as trim when you reach goal are welcome .  Cinnamon stated her hair was in terrible shape _due to a lack of trimming_ and bad hair care.  She initially trimmed 7 inches, and then 2 inches every year until she reached a milestone and then she would maintain. Cinnamon is pro-trimming. I don't think anyone was trying to be hurtful in stating their views on "lead hairs"... but rather trying to clear up what was being believed by some that without trimming, shorter layers will on their own catch up with longer layers.  

If I know someone doesn't believe in trimming their hair until they reach their goals, then I'll support their decision and encourage them even though I disagree with their methods.... that's one thing I like about this thread.... 

however, when the word propaganda is used, it leaves me with the impression that the views of those who are pro-trimmers aren't welcomed and this is more of a support thread for non-trimmers.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jun 5, 2011)

Spring said:


> This thread is pretty positive, but hopefully both views of trimming to goal as well as trim when you reach goal are welcome .  Cinnamon stated her hair was in terrible shape _due to a lack of trimming_ and bad hair care.  She initially trimmed 7 inches, and then 2 inches every year until she reached a milestone and then she would maintain. Cinnamon is pro-trimming. I don't think anyone was trying to be hurtful in stating their views on "lead hairs"... but rather trying to clear up what was being believed by some that without trimming, shorter layers will on their own catch up with longer layers.
> 
> If I know someone doesn't believe in trimming their hair until they reach their goals, then I'll support their decision and encourage them even though I disagree with their methods.... that's one thing I like about this thread....
> 
> however, when the word propaganda is used, it leaves me with the impression that the views of those who are pro-trimmers aren't welcomed and this is more of a support thread for non-trimmers.



  I believe it is propaganda to say that the only healthy hair is thick blunt cut hair.  Then to go on and use derogatory terms in reference to anything but a blunt cut hair style.  That is propoganda.  It is an attempt to intimidate any one who does not blunt cut their hair.  Even the method of S&D has been attacked.  Their are people on this website  who speak strongly for blunt cut and say that basically any thing other than thick blunt cut hair is not healthy.  Those statements come up alot and there are others who are not as tollerent as you and state strongly that there is no such thing as lead hairs.  They do not do as you have stated and leave it up to individuals.  When I read words like "ragedy" and "messed up" if it is not blunt cut ends I  can only state that it is a bias attitude attempting to propaganda their views.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jun 5, 2011)

Spring said:


> This thread is pretty positive, but hopefully both views of trimming to goal as well as trim when you reach goal are welcome .  Cinnamon stated her hair was in terrible shape _due to a lack of trimming_ and bad hair care.  She initially trimmed 7 inches, and then 2 inches every year until she reached a milestone and then she would maintain. Cinnamon is pro-trimming. I don't think anyone was trying to be hurtful in stating their views on "lead hairs"... but rather trying to clear up what was being believed by some that without trimming, shorter layers will on their own catch up with longer layers.
> 
> If I know someone doesn't believe in trimming their hair until they reach their goals, then I'll support their decision and encourage them even though I disagree with their methods.... that's one thing I like about this thread....
> 
> however, when the word propaganda is used, it leaves me with the impression that the views of those who are pro-trimmers aren't welcomed and this is more of a support thread for non-trimmers.



  I have never stated I was against trims.  I have advised people to trim if they feel the need but to do it in small trims periodically to stay on top of things if they have excessive splits.  Cinnamon hair trimmed twice a year at no more than 2 inches.  That is not cutting hair at 4 inches a pop every time a few hairs hang longer.  Her big cut was because of years of neglect.  NOt as a regular remedy to have instant blunt thick ends.  She than took over 4 years to slowly fill in the thickness.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jun 5, 2011)

Spring said:


> This thread is pretty positive, but hopefully both views of trimming to goal as well as trim when you reach goal are welcome .  Cinnamon stated her hair was in terrible shape _due to a lack of trimming_ and bad hair care.  She initially trimmed 7 inches, and then 2 inches every year until she reached a milestone and then she would maintain. Cinnamon is pro-trimming. I don't think anyone was trying to be hurtful in stating their views on "lead hairs"... but rather trying to clear up what was being believed by some that without trimming, shorter layers will on their own catch up with longer layers.
> 
> If I know someone doesn't believe in trimming their hair until they reach their goals, then I'll support their decision and encourage them even though I disagree with their methods.... that's one thing I like about this thread....
> 
> however, when the word propaganda is used, it leaves me with the impression that the views of those who are pro-trimmers aren't welcomed and this is more of a support thread for non-trimmers.



  You reference that the belief that shorter hairs will catch up to the others is a myth that needs to be cleard up.  Many people not only believe that but have the longer hair to support the belief.  It is not a belief that needs to be corrected in many of others including mine understanding.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm pro trimming. I think the frequency in which one should trim has a lot to do with what a person does to his/her hair on a daily basis. Like someone with a relaxer that mostly wear the hair straight with color may require more trimming than someone who never straightens or colors and is chemical free. It depends.

Getting the hair trimmed once a year and only getting an inch or two taken off is very reasonable to me. I prefer this. If the retention is good most people with an average growth rate should have a good 5-6 inches of new growth within a year's time so getting only an inch taken off isn't bad.

Not trimming my hair makes me uneasy, because I have coarse hair that eventually splits over time with daily wear and tear. I support all views. I think it's important for people to do what works best for them. Teri from www.tightlycurly.com never trims and it works for her, but she never straightens or colors her hair either.

Thin versus thick ends is personal preference too.  Some people don't mind fairytale ends.  The hair tends to unravel and naturally thins on the ends when it reaches super long lengths.  Some don't mind this while others like myself prefer a more thicker even hem line. 

Also, hair does tend to grow at different rates.  I guess it's possible for the shorter lengths to catch up but I prefer to cut to a more even look.

Here's my hair prior to getting trimmed this year:







^^^The center left part is the longest length.  My hair grows in a U with the left center growing the fastest.

After getting an inch taken off:






^^^I prefer to just get one to two inches cut a year.  I notice when it's time for a trim my hair doesn't retain length as quickly; I guess that's because my hair is starting to break off as fast as it gains length.  

I think trimming isn't the problem to growing long hair, but trimming too frequently.  I remember when I was shoulder length I was getting half an inch cut off every six weeks.  That's about 4 inches a year which I consider too much if you're trying to grow your hair out to very long lengths and you have an average growth rate.  

Here I am relaxed and shoullder length in 2004:






Here is my hair this year:






^^^All of this after transitioning from relaxed to natural from 2006-2009 (with the help of multiple mini trims), getting 3 inches of relaxed ends cut off in 2009, and about an 0.5-1 inch cut off each year after that.

I'm not trying to push trimming on anyone though but I think the problem is trimming too frequently, not trimming itself.  Trimming an inch a year does wonders for my hair.  When I go too long without trimming my hair I don't retain length very well at all.  Without the trims, even if it is just an inch a year, I don't think I would have ever made it to butt length.  

I've never had butt length hair in my entire life.  What I've done differently, besides going natural and low manipulation (I used to brush and comb my hair multiple times a day, sometimes up to half an hour at a time  ), is trim less frequently.  

To those that go without trimming, that's fine too.  It's up to the individual.


----------



## Nonie (Jun 5, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks I'm one person who is pro regular dusting and don't believe in S&D. I also have never advocated blunt cuts. Heck, I don't even have blunt cuts so I agree with you that they are not necessary. What I do not agree with is NEVER dusting/trimming...and while I have seen people who can get away with it in a thread where I asked for people of that group to post and saw beautiful heads of hair, I truly believe that for most people, regular dusting "to stay on top of things" as you put it is imperative. You mention Cinnamon cutting off not more that 2 inches a year. That's more than I cut off dusting every 8 weeks. At 1/4 inch trims, I actually trim a total of 1.5 inches a year. And I do think it is important that this point is made clear. I may never reach classic length but it's not because I cut off 1.5 inches coz surely that isn't all I grow a year. I know my retention is affected by my lackadaisical attitude to sealing/using leave-ins and to protective styling out of sheer laziness. My hair is bare 90% of the time...and I think the last time I used product on my hair since I took my braids out in August, was August 2010 when I tried the leave-in I use for loose hair on my twists...but didn't really get into it. So I'm back to being bare.

Anyway, just wanted to step in because I realize there's a misunderstanding on what regular trimmers like Spring advocate, and it isn't blunt cuts in the sense that all the hair falls to one level.


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 5, 2011)

Okay.... I Love you all but....

 The hair traffic police has arrived..... Bad talking is :ban2:not allowed.  We have to develop the timeout chair...

This thread is made up of all of different types women i.e. dusters, trimmers, cutters and yes, on occasion, a chopper... The only one's that get their hands slapped(in a loving way) is the chopper who doesn't need to chop. We have a wide range of hair care routines and methods that we choose to reach our goals. Being a part of the LHCF is a hair learning experience. If any of us were perfect, we probably would have never joined this site. So, there are going to be some successes and failures, strong views and open minds, those who mature and those who don't. All women are welcome here no matter what category they fall in. I am hoping this thread will stay free of attacks and bashing like a lot of other threads I read. Let's keep it clean up in here and continue to share the good vibes...

This thread a learning and history making thread. I support you all no matter what decisions you make, because you are the one that must be happy with your choices. In the end it doesn't matter what I or someone else thinks...


Happy Hair Growing! and remember KEEP IT CLEAN!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 5, 2011)

I hope no one's offended.  We all have different hair care practices, etc. but different things work for different people. For example, my only hair product is conditioner (and sometimes EVOO during the cooler months) and that's it.  Some people's hair breaks off from leaving plain conditioner in their hair like I do, and I leave a lot in.  But it works for me.  I think it's important for everyone to find a regimen that works for them and everyone's hair has unique needs.  I never deep condition, seal, etc.  I don't moisturize daily either.  Leaving plain conditioner in my hair is my moisturizer until my next wash and I wash once a weak.  Leaving plain conditioner in my hair is enough for me, but this doesn't work for everyone.  Everyone is different.  We can all learn from each other though.   I enjoy reading everyone's hair care practices.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 5, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Okay.... I Love you all but....
> 
> *The hair traffic police has arrived*..... Bad talking is :ban2:not allowed.  We have to develop the timeout chair...
> 
> ...



Candy828, you're too cute, lol!    I agree with you.  

LOL at the time out chair!  

Happy hair growing and *hugs* to all of you.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jun 5, 2011)

Nonie said:


> Vintagecoilylocks Anyway, just wanted to step in because I realize there's a misunderstanding on what regular trimmers like Spring advocate, and it isn't blunt cuts in the sense that all the hair falls to one level.



  Since I nor anyone else on this thread has had any negative statements about dusting or trimming I don't understand what you are stepping into correct or defend.  As Candy stated we all have our ways of tending to our hair and share the info.  Our goal is to obtain long healthy hair.


----------



## Spring (Jun 5, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> I believe it is propaganda to say that the only healthy hair is thick blunt cut hair. Then to go on and use derogatory terms in reference to anything but a blunt cut hair style. That is propoganda. It is an attempt to intimidate any one who does not blunt cut their hair. Even the method of S&D has been attacked. Their are people on this website who speak strongly for blunt cut and say that basically any thing other than thick blunt cut hair is not healthy. Those statements come up alot and there are others who are not as tollerent as you and state strongly that there is no such thing as lead hairs. They do not do as you have stated and leave it up to individuals. When I read words like "ragedy" and "messed up" if it is not blunt cut ends I can only state that it is a bias attitude attempting to propaganda their views.


 
.... derogatory remarks used to silence opposing points of view are wrong and unnecessary coming from both sides. 

I can only speak for my personal views, but I think we can agree that hair terminology such as "healthy" is subjective and it generally refers to a decent amount of hair that is not split or visibly broken. All hair is damaged, unless you're a newborn... so blunt = the attempt to keep most of the hair at the hemline in decent condition, not badly broken or split.... yes I agree with this. Volume at the longer lengths generally is a sign of less breakage. You don't agree and have your reasons for that, but it doesn't make the opposing view "propaganda". 

When lower layers grow down ahead of the upper because they are positioned ahead, the tips of those strands will continue to leave the majority of hair... when it's in it's resting phase before shedding, it doesn't "wait" for upper layers, .....it falls out. This view is not propaganda. Your hemline is thickened through trimming. 

We disagree, but I hope we can keep encouraging and learning from each other here.


----------



## Spring (Jun 6, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Okay.... I Love you all but....
> 
> The hair traffic police has arrived..... Bad talking is :ban2:not allowed. We have to develop the timeout chair...
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Candy


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 6, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Monday, June 6th_ 



*Long Hair Styles Using Braids*

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:16,s:31&biw=1024&bih=410

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:242&biw=1024&bih=410

http://www.zimbio.com/Braid+Hairstyles/articles/CghEZA2TJox/braid+hairstyles+pics
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ndsp=14&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:348&biw=1024&bih=410
[/FONT]
http://fash99.com/classic-braid-hairstyles-2011/hair-styles/braids-hair-styles

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]
[/FONT]
*How to French Fishtail Braid*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Sot6Y4X9ro&feature=related
***VS***
*How to French Braid Long Hair *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32vYs9wKXE8



*News:*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*FDA Takes Action.... Update on Hair Straighteners *
[/FONT]
http://www.foxnews.com/health/2011/05/31/brazilian-blowout-concerns-reach-capitol-hill/





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Jun 6, 2011)

Candy828,  I appreciated all the  awesome information you sharing,  i'm far from classic length and recently had a major hair loss disaster and found this thread useful and inspirational to my hair back.     You and the rest of the ladies are great!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jun 6, 2011)

Spring said:


> we can agree that hair terminology such as "healthy" is subjective


I get around that by saying that hair is in "good condition" (or it isn't). 

And just to show how irrational our preferences can sometimes be (or at least mine anyway), I dislike fairy tale ends on type 1-2 hair, but see nothing wrong with it for type 3-4. Go figure.


----------



## Spring (Jun 6, 2011)

Miss*Tress said:


> I get around that by saying that hair is in "*good condition*" (or it isn't).
> 
> And just to show how irrational our preferences can sometimes be (or at least mine anyway), I dislike fairy tale ends on type 1-2 hair, but see nothing wrong with it for type 3-4. Go figure.


 

I use this term as well .... but if I see a video of an asian woman with super shiney, super thick hair... I revert back to calling it "healthy"


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 7, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Tuesday, June 7th_ 

*You can have silky shiny hair*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*by:* Tracie Johansen[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]http://www.1001recipes2send.com/Other/1056-You_Can_Have_Silky_Shiny_Hair.shtml[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*"*Be sure to eat enough protein.  Your hair is composed of protein and if you don't get enough it could  cause your hair to become dry and brittle. Make a protein shake twice a  day just to be sure. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Protein Shake Recipe*  [/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]
2 Tbs. Soy protein Powder (your favorite kind)
1 cup milk or juice
1/4 cup fresh, canned or frozen fruit
ice[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Mix in a blender until smooth and creamy.*"* [/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Hair Serum's* (I have used this site before. Make sure you click on all the tabs. There is a wealth of information....)
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]http://hairrecipes.homestead.com/hairserumrecipes.html[/FONT]


*Best Juice Recipes for Hair and Body*
http://www.springclean-cleanse.com/fresh-vegetable-juice-recipes.html


*Top Five Vegetable Juice  Recipes*
http://www.thebestofrawfood.com/vegetable-juice-recipes.html



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 7, 2011)

Candy828 Maybe you should try mixing up your sources of protein and not just have soy daily (which isn't the best source).


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 7, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> @Candy828 Maybe you should try mixing up your sources of protein and not just have soy daily (which isn't the best source).



Thanks.  I do try... but limited in this country.... I have eggs, chicken, nuts etc... But this is the land of soy.  Soybean Paste, Powder... you name it, they got it.  I don't eat red meat.  Do feel free to jump in with suggestions though!  I am sure others would benefit as well.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 7, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Thanks.  I do try... but limited in this country.... I have eggs, chicken, nuts etc... But this is the land of soy.  Soybean Paste, Powder... you name it, they got it.  I don't eat red meat.  Do feel free to jump in with suggestions though!  I am sure others would benefit as well.



I sometimes use hemp seed powder and pumpkin seed powder.  Not sure if you have that where you live.  There's also nuts which I soak and blend in smoothies.


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 7, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> I sometimes use hemp seed powder and pumpkin seed powder.  Not sure if you have that where you live.  There's also nuts which I soak and blend in smoothies.



I do have access to hemp seed powder and pumpkin seed powder.  I was drinking pumpkin seed powder for it's hair benefits. I did not know of it's protein content.  See I just learned something too! Thanks. I will try doing the nuts in my smoothies.  That sounds like a delicious idea!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 7, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> I sometimes use hemp seed powder and pumpkin seed powder.  Not sure if you have that where you live.  There's also nuts which I soak and blend in smoothies.



greenandchic
Where can I find pumpkin seed powder? That just sounds yummy.  Whole Foods? TIA


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 7, 2011)

NJoy said:


> greenandchic
> Where can I find pumpkin seed powder? That just sounds yummy.  Whole Foods? TIA



I got mine from Whole Foods in the supplement section where they have the fitness/meal replacement type products.


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 8, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Wednesday, June 8th_ 

*
All about Sebum*

http://www.acneprecautions.com/all_about_sebum.html

*How to Increase Sebum*
http://www.ehow.com/how_5401701_increase-sebum.html

*How to Decrease Sebum*
http://www.ehow.com/how_5637866_decrease-sebum.html

*
If you have Scalp acne try "Herbs for acne" *
http://www.herbalremediesinfo.com/herbs-for-acne.html

http://herbs.ygoy.com/herbs-for-acne/


*Four Tips for Beautiful African American Hair (Interesting article from another races point of  view....)*
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/four-tips-for-beautiful-african-american-hair-123404938.html



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 9, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Thursday, June 9th_ 


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Health Benefits of Fish Oil .... is fish in your diet plan????*
[/FONT]
"Fish oil helps maintain a good luster of the hair. Omega three has hair  growing properties as it provides nourishment to the follicles. It therefore aids in faster development of hair and preventing hair loss.  A good supply of proteins is also necessary for hair growth. Since most  fish varieties are rich in protein, eating fish helps in keeping  healthy hair."
http://www.organicfacts.net/organic-animal-products/organic-fish/health-benefits-of-fish-oil.html

*
Chinese Herbs for Hair Growth*
http://www.kwintessential.co.uk/articles/article/China/Chinese-Herbs-for-Hair-Growth/1818

*
First At-Home Device Granted FDA Clearance to Treat  Female Pattern Hair Loss *[FONT=&quot]"The HairMax Lux 9 is indicated to treat Androgenic Alopecia and promote hair growth in females who have Ludwig (Savin) Scale I-4, II-1, II-2 or frontal and Fitzpatrick Skin Types I-IV."[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot](It's a laser comb.... interesting and it's a little pricey...)[/FONT]_ 
http://www.healthnewsdigest.com/new...rance_to_Treat_Female_Pattern_Hair_Loss.shtml



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 9, 2011)

[QUOTE=Vintagecoilylocks I just wanted to know which pic is of you the one in signature or the advatar? I love the salt and pepper.


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 10, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Friday, June 10th_ 

*
Way to Dress up a Ponytail with a hat*
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:356&biw=997&bih=571

*I am really starting to like the fishtail braid. It has so many  possibilities...*
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:220&biw=997&bih=571
*
Fishbone/Fishtail Braid on African American NATURAL Hair  (flatironed)   *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8w6tZtdvxo
*
Fishbone/tail Braid Attached to the Scalp (on flatironed NATURAL hair)   *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCbbTWjBe0k

*
If  you just want to look at long hair, try this stream of pics... there  are pages and pages of pics.... Mostly extreme lengths...Buts I did get  some hairstyle ideas out of it.*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 11, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Saturday, June 11th_ 

*
Natural Hair Dictionary*
http://www.naturalhaircommunity.com/natural-hair-dictionary

*How to Strengthen those Strands of hair (know exactly what each vitamin does for your hair...)*
http://sizzorshak.com/beauty/how-to-strengthen-those-strands-of-hair/

*8 Foods to Strengthen your Hair*
http://www.fitsugar.com/8-Foods-Strengthen-Your-Hair-2851545


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 12, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Sunday, June 12th_ 


*Chinese Hair Care Products*
http://www.hairlosssupplements.com/hair-growth-products/chinese-hair-growth-products.shtml

*How to treat Hair Loss by Strengthening your Kidneys *
http://www.ehow.com/how_4608430_treat-hair-loss-strengthening-kidneys.html

*I found this tea... Interesting... *
http://www.vitasprings.com/hair-regeneration-tea-20-bags-health-king.html




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 12, 2011)

HI FRIENDS!!!

i'm not in india yet 

but i am in texas and will be here for 2wks until its time to go to india....  I'M FREAKING OUT lmao and i think i packed too much


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 13, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Monday, June 13th_ 


_*For those with thin hair. You can make a cute bigger bun this summer...  *_
*The "Bun Hair Wig Chignon Dome style UpStyle Extension dango  M"*
http://www.colorfulcircle.com/up-ponytail/368-sense-ponytail-hair-wig-bun-extension-4colors.html

*Another Long Ponytail Hairstyle*
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...1&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:12,s:0&biw=996&bih=571

*The Updo  Ponytail*
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...3&ndsp=23&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:42&biw=996&bih=571

*Bangs and  Pony*
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...5&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:87&biw=996&bih=571

*You can achieve this look with a Claw Clip on your curly  hair...*
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:16,s:87&biw=996&bih=571

*Another curly  look*
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:18,s:127&biw=996&bih=571

*Best Ponytail styles for long hair in Summer  2011*
http://www.haircutsfashion.com/2011/06/best-ponytails-style-for-long-hair-in-summer-2011.html
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:274&biw=996&bih=571

*Women With Very Long Hair *_*(There a a few Classic Length heads of hair in here, but then they go to extreme lengths)*_
http://www.flickriver.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 14, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Tuesday, June 14th_ 


*Ginger for Your Healthy Hair*
http://all-hair-loss-treatments.com/ginger-for-hair-loss/

*Ginger Scalp Treatment Recipe*
http://www.jrextra.com/Scalp_Treatm_Ginger__32.html
*
Ginger Oil for Hair*
http://www.buzzle.com/articles/ginger-oil-for-hair.html

*Natural Hair Growth  Extracts*
http://www.endhairlossnaturally.com/balding-ingredients.htm



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Naturallista (Jun 14, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Tips for the Day! _Tuesday, June 14th_
> 
> 
> *Ginger for Your Healthy Hair*
> ...



Just came out of lurkdom to say thanks Candy828 for all the helpful info you post.

I wonder if eating ginger has any affect on hair...I eat a lot of ginger and garlic :scratchch


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 14, 2011)

Naturallista said:


> Just came out of lurkdom to say thanks @Candy828 for all the helpful info you post.
> 
> I wonder if eating ginger has any affect on hair...I eat a lot of ginger and garlic :scratchch



Thank you so much.... While I was reading about ginger, onion and garlic I found this... 
_*"*In addition to allicin, garlic is the best known natural source of selenium.[SIZE=-2](6)[/SIZE]    This trace mineral is a key ingredient in the process that keeps skin and hair    healthy, thereby preventing wrinkles.[SIZE=-2](7)[/SIZE]    It also prevents cholesterol platelets from adhering to artery walls._[SIZE=-2]_(8)*"*_
By: http://www.treelight.com/health/nutrition/KimchiHealthy.html

HHG
[/SIZE]


----------



## Naturallista (Jun 14, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Thank you so much.... While I was reading about ginger, onion and garlic I found this...
> _*"*In addition to allicin, garlic is the best known natural source of selenium.[SIZE=-2](6)[/SIZE]    This trace mineral is a key ingredient in the process that keeps skin and hair    healthy, thereby preventing wrinkles.[SIZE=-2](7)[/SIZE]    It also prevents cholesterol platelets from adhering to artery walls._[SIZE=-2]_(8)*"*_
> By: http://www.treelight.com/health/nutrition/KimchiHealthy.html
> 
> ...




Mmmm, love kimchi- best be incorporating more into my diet 

Thanks again Candy! 

 And by the way, everyone's hair is looking awesomely beautiful!  Good luck to you all reaching your goals!


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 15, 2011)

_Tips for the Day! Wednesday, June 15th 

*
Women Have 104 Hairstyles in Their Lifetime* 
http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/enter...-their-lifetimes/story-e6fredqc-1225891810473

*The Relationship Between Hair, Skin and Nails*
http://www.xtend-life.com/healthconditions/Hair_Nails_and_Skin.aspx
*
What your nails say about your health*
http://www.webmd.com/skin-beauty/guide/what-your-nails-say-about-your-health



Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 16, 2011)

_Tips for the Day! Thursday, June 16th 
_
*
Home Remedies for Different Types of Hair*
http://www.misikko.com/home-remedies-for-hair.html

*Jojoba and Shea Butter Hair Recipe for Fine Natural Curls  *
http://blogs.hairboutique.com/index...ea-butter-hair-recipe-for-fine-natural-curls/

*Best Products for Fine Limp Hair*
http://www.aveeno.com/hair-care/fine-or-limp-hair


_ 
Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 17, 2011)

_Tips for the Day! Friday, June 17th 
_
*
New Beauty Shake*
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...-shake-for-skin-hair-and-nails-123989164.html
*
There are many people who don't like natural hair.....*
http://hellobeautiful.com/celeb-photos/abieber/solanges-hair-goes-big-in-nyc-photos/
*
If you are wearing your hair straight, this is a elegant french braided hairstyle for a evening out....*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCN6jJe-dAQ


_ 
Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jun 17, 2011)

Never mind!


----------



## Caramela (Jun 17, 2011)

I love that french braid!

Sent from my SCH-I400 using SCH-I400


----------



## Lucia (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Candy good info as usual 
Did you read he posts from that soloange being natural thread the writer got put in his/her place quick.  
Solanges hair has grown sooo much and she is fierce.


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 17, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Thanks Candy good info as usual
> Did you read he posts from that soloange being natural thread the writer got put in his/her place quick.
> Solanges hair has grown sooo much and she is fierce.



 yeah... I read the posts. They came out with the quickness on the writer.


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 18, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Saturday, June 18th_ 



*Coupons and Ways to Save Money:* You may already have these... Feel free to share others.
*
Free Stuff and Samples*
http://www.freestuffandsamples.com/
*
Suave* (take a small test to unlock coupons)
http://www.suave.com/canyoutell/
*
Carols Daughter* - Use the same link to bring up other coupons and codes
http://www.retailmenot.com/view/carolsdaughter.com
*
Sally's  Beauty*
http://printable-coupons.blogspot.com/2006/04/sally-beauty-coupons.html
*
Mountain Rose Herbs*
http://www.mountainroseherbsproducts.com/mountainroseherbs-coupon.html

*
News: NYU Scientists Find Possible Cure for Gray Hair*
http://abcnews.go.com/Health/nyu-scientists-find-cure-gray-hair/story?id=13871004



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yamilee21 (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, Solange's big hair looks great in those pictures. 


I am thinking we may be all wrong about split ends... I noticed one on my baby boy's head this week. Mind you, he only has about a dozen hairs on his head to begin with, . He's not even 2 months old, and I have never even combed those few barely inch-long strands sitting on the top of his head. It's been warm, so he hasn't worn a hat in weeks, and since they are on the top of his head, they aren't rubbing against sheets or blankets. And they can't possibly be "old" hairs (unless they are leftover from a past life, ). So how does he have a split end with this no-manipulation, no-nothing routine?


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 18, 2011)

yamilee21 said:


> Wow, Solange's big hair looks great in those pictures.
> 
> 
> I am thinking we may be all wrong about split ends... I noticed one on my baby boy's head this week. Mind you, he only has about a dozen hairs on his head to begin with, . *He's not even 2 months old*, and I have never even combed those few barely inch-long strands sitting on the top of his head. It's been warm, so he hasn't worn a hat in weeks, and since they are on the top of his head, they aren't rubbing against sheets or blankets. And they can't possibly be "old" hairs (unless they are leftover from a past life, ). So how does he have a split end with this no-manipulation, no-nothing routine?



Wow! When I saw that I was thrown back.... How can that be???? So you know me, I had to go look up a answer.  The best answer I found was* "Genetically Dry Hair"* http://urbanbushbabes.com/?p=1645 . This is also the first time I heard of genetically dry hair... Good thing he has a LHCF Mom that will know how to handle his hair! I think I'll look into this a little more because I'm curious now.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 19, 2011)

so i'm here in tx...  its no fun here. we have to take a cab EVERY WHERE!!! and i wasted one of my trips to get some suave coconut cond for my co-washes just to find out today that i grabbed the darn shampoo!!!!

I DONT KNOW WHEN I'M GOING TO THE STORE AGAIN!!!! GGGGRRRRRRR


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 19, 2011)

yamilee21 said:


> Wow, Solange's big hair looks great in those pictures.
> 
> 
> I am thinking we may be all wrong about split ends... I noticed one on my baby boy's head this week. Mind you, he only has about a dozen hairs on his head to begin with, . He's not even 2 months old, and I have never even combed those few barely inch-long strands sitting on the top of his head. It's been warm, so he hasn't worn a hat in weeks, and since they are on the top of his head, they aren't rubbing against sheets or blankets. And they can't possibly be "old" hairs (unless they are leftover from a past life, ). _*So how does he have a split end with this no-manipulation, no-nothing routine? *_



Hair can split simply from the humidity/dryness in the atmosphere.  Also, does he sleep with his hair covered?  If not, rolling around and tossing and turning in bed can create splits.  Splitting is something that hair likes to do.


----------



## yamilee21 (Jun 19, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Wow! When I saw that I was thrown back.... How can that be???? So you know me, I had to go look up a answer.  The best answer I found was* "Genetically Dry Hair"* http://urbanbushbabes.com/?p=1645 . This is also the first time I heard of genetically dry hair... Good thing he has a LHCF Mom that will know how to handle his hair! I think I'll look into this a little more because I'm curious now.



If he turns out to have this "Genetically Dry Hair" condition I may have to finally perpetuate that bald look so woefully common among our male youth.  I have thus far mostly avoided it with my older son.



jupitermoon said:


> Hair can split simply from the humidity/dryness in the atmosphere.  Also, does he sleep with his hair covered?  If not, rolling around and tossing and turning in bed can create splits.  Splitting is something that hair likes to do.



 He's only a newborn; no tossing and turning yet... the best he can do is kick his feet and flail his arms on occasion.  My kids are just special I guess; my daughter was born with single-strand knots, and now my younger son has unprovoked splitting hairs.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 19, 2011)

Nothing special with my hair.  Lately, I've been wearing my hair combs most days and still co washing just once a week.  

Here's my wash and go from June 8, 2011:










^^^My hair's stretched out from bunning.  The warm weather is kind to my hair.  No dryness whatsoever and co washing and finger detangling is a breeze.

I'm still more interested in makeup.  I bought the Coastal Scents 88 palette during a sale a few weeks ago for $13.26 and from my understanding they sale very cheap on Ebay.  I highly recommend this palette.  The colors show up well on dark skin plus it's not expensive.  I like Mac makeup but it's a bit pricey but Coastal Scents gives you a lot of nice colors for cheap.

Here's the palette:









































Kaleidoscope eyes (yeah, I know lol ):









^^^^I always use a primer and I use Mac's Rice Paper as my highlighter.  I haven't tried any of the highlighter colors in the palette yet, but so far all of the colors I've used have been highly pigmented and blend pretty well.

I would recommend this for anyone that wants nice, inexpensive makeup.  This is much better than paying $14.00 for one Mac eyeshadow plus they work just as well for me.  For any of you interested makeup there's a sale going on at the website plus I hear the palettes are very cheap on Ebay.  I've read mixed reviews on these shadows but I think they're great.

@Candy828, sorry for changing the topic.  I know this thread is about hair not makeup so no more makeup posts from me but I just wanted everyone to know about the sale and that these colors work well on dark skin. So many people spend lots of money on expensive eyeshadows but these work just as well.

Happy hair growing everyone!


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 19, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Sunday, June 19th_ 

*
*
yamilee21 I am so glad you mentioned your sons "split end". It has  inspired the "Dry Scalp/Patches" topic for today and helps in our hair  learning experience. From my reading, this affects many African  Americans genetically. I think this answers a lot of questions. People  with genetically dry scalp or dry patches on their head are probably the  one's most likely to suffer from ssk's as well... Someone like  jupitermoon who has a oily scalp, doesn't have a problem with ssk's or  weak hair. It could also be the reason for weak crown hairs and  difficult growth in that area... It doesn't mean you can't have long  hair in those areas, it just means you have to know how to take care of  it and have the proper hair routine.

For me personally, the center back of my hair always lacked behind in  growing and is the easiest to break off (yes, it is a drier hair area).   I have been using my natural herb regrowth recipe(daily massage) for a  long time now and since then I haven't been having a problem with growth  in center back of my hair, But I still have to deal with ssk's(just not  as many). Little did I know, that some of the ingredients are used as a  remedy for *"dry scalp"*. In addition to the recipe, I use low or not  heat, co-wash, only use the mild baby shampoo when it is time to wash.  All of this has contributed to the growth of the difficult area on my  head.  *Does anyone else have difficult areas on their head?????? *
*
Make Hair Grow Faster Even If Your Hair Is Genetically Weak*
http://ezinearticles.com/?Make-Hair-Grow-Faster-Even-If-Your-Hair-Is-Genetically-Weak&id=5831425

*Severe Treatment For African American Dry Hair*
http://www.ehow.com/way_5526124_severe-treatment-african-american-hair.html

*The Hair*
http://www.mothernature.com/l/Herbs-for-Health-and-Healing/The-Hair_1146.html


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 19, 2011)

yamilee21 said:


> He's only a newborn; no tossing and turning yet... the best he can do is kick his feet and flail his arms on occasion.  My kids are just special I guess; my daughter was born with single-strand knots, and now my younger son has unprovoked splitting hairs.



  Well, I have no scientific explanation for this.  The humidity/dryness in the air I guess. Lol!


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 19, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> Nothing special with my hair.  Lately, I've been wearing my hair combs most days and still co washing just once a week.
> 
> Here's my wash and go from June 8, 2011:
> 
> ...



No Problem.... We are trying to get our total look going on! Hair, body and so I guess you can include skin and makeup! 


By the way.... Your wash n go's always looks great!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 19, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Tips for the Day! _Sunday, June 19th_
> 
> *
> *
> ...



I agree with the dryness part.  I think the coarseness/fineness of the hair also effects this too.  I think thick/coarse strands that are well moisturized aren't as prone to breakage as the finer hair.   Also, I think fine hair is easier to keep moisturized.  I do get some SSKs on the very ends when it's time for a trim but I'm not plagued by lots of them.

I think my hair on the crown and along the hair line is a bit finer.  My beautician told me that most people have weak spots where the hair tends to break off/is finer.

The hair around my hair line is a little finer and shorter.  Notice the shorter, wispier pieces of hair on the sides right above my ears and top of head:






You can really see them here:






^^^These could either be new growth/baby hairs, breakage from the stress of finger combing and/or wearing my hair back so often, or due to a shorter terminal length.  I asked my beautician about this and she referred to these areas on my sides and crown as weak spots.  I dunno.  

@Candy828, thank you for all of these articles and information.  I'm learning so much and give me something to think about.  

ETA: I have shorter hairs along my neck too, I guess from rubbing against my clothes or these could be weak spots too?  Or a shorter terminal length?


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 19, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> No Problem.... We are trying to get our total look going on! Hair, body and so I guess you can include skin and makeup!
> 
> 
> By the way.... Your wash n go's always looks great!



Thank you.  Your hair is amazing too. Those thick puffs are beautiful.

I'll post makeup no more than once a month.  I respect this wonderful thread that you've created and don't want to go off topic.  Lately, I've been more interested in makeup than hair and have been viewing lots of YouTube videos on makeup.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 19, 2011)

i'm a make up crack head and nail polish fiend... so anytime i can get a pic of all three in one post i'm just a happy camper.  i will never complain lol


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 19, 2011)

I wants bangs/fringe so badly.  My hair grows down so I don't have to worry about it sticking up.   I just want a little.  What do you think?  I now wear makeup every day.  I think bangs/fringe would improve things, but my hair is already so long up front I'd be cutting off a lot of length.



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm a make up crack head and nail polish fiend... so anytime i can get a pic of all three in one post i'm just a happy camper.  i will never complain lol



I've been into nail polish too.  I keep me feet done.  Due to my occupation I can't get my hands polished because it wouldn't last.


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 19, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> I wants bangs/fringe so badly.  My hair grows down so I don't have to worry about it sticking up.   I just want a little.  What do you think?  I now wear makeup every day.  I think bangs/fringe would improve things, but my hair is already so long up front I'd be cutting off a lot of length.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been into nail polish too.  I keep me feet done.  Due to my occupation I can't get my hands polished because it wouldn't last.



If you want bangs, why don't you try fake bangs first. If you find out you don't like them, then there is no harm done....

Here is a post I did a last year in the CL Thread:

  Candy828
05-21-2010, 11:48 PM

Instead  of cutting your hair for bangs, Make your own Fake bangs. 

By: Uprayup
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20091007054130AAqxgAX 

"Make you own. It is very easy.

Go to the hair store (of course, the one who sells wigs) and get the  hair color you desire. Buy a headband and attached (sew) the hair to the  headband on the inside. Once that is done, put it on and cut the bangs  at eye level (between your eyes and the bridge level of your nose) if  you want it short. or cut the length between your nose and mouth for a  bang sweep. Than hot curl lightly or set. You can adjust the length now.  It's better to cut too long and adjust than to cut too short..

Believe me - it works, I am the queen of gluing, sewing, etc."

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 20, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Monday, June 20th_ 

I Promise to LOVE, CHERISH and NEVER Cut My Hair! (what would your DH have to say about this one???)
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...cherish-and-never-cut-my-hair/article2065727/

*Hair Density*
http://www.keratin.com/aa/aa014.shtml

How Can One Increase Hair Density and Make the Hair Thicker (This is a India blog that I found interesting...)
http://www.indiastudychannel.com/experts/123-How-can-we-make-our-hair-thick-dense.aspx


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## brg240 (Jun 20, 2011)

gl to all the ladies in this thread  I just read through most of the thread, I'm very impressed by everything. One day I'll make it here too.  

only bad thing about this thread is not enough pics


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 20, 2011)

brg240 said:


> gl to all the ladies in this thread  I just read through most of the thread, I'm very impressed by everything. One day I'll make it here too.
> 
> only bad thing about this thread is not enough pics



Thanks and I agree.... Not enough pics.. I think a lot of participants are *"MISSING IN ACTION"* I have wanted  posters out for them... and we only have three updates for the year!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 20, 2011)

I love this thread although I'm not aiming for classic.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 20, 2011)

Um, zowie!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have never seen hair this long...EVER!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgaajLC4CWk


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 21, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Tuesday, June 21st_ 

*The Hairy Truth*
http://health.msn.com/health-topics/skin-and-hair/the-hairy-truth

*Health Risks of Chemical Hair Dyes*
http://www.squidoo.com/hairdyedangers#module11055651



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 21, 2011)

First time in this thread and I must say it is SOOOO DELIGHTFUL


----------



## yamilee21 (Jun 21, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> I wants bangs/fringe so badly.  My hair grows down so I don't have to worry about it sticking up.   I just want a little.  What do you think?  I now wear makeup every day.  I think bangs/fringe would improve things, but my hair is already so long up front I'd be cutting off a lot of length. ...



Every few years, I get bored with my hair, and get the foolish notion in my head that I would look better with bangs. So I cut them, and they look good for a bit, especially if it is winter when my hair stays styled more easily. But then summer comes, with the aggravating humidity and resultant frizz. Then I curse myself for cutting the bangs... which aren't long enough to pull back into a ponytail, escape vengefully from all hairpins, or contort themselves into an inch-long edge-fro when the humidity level is optimal for shrinkage. I vow never to cut bangs again, and proceed to grow them out, for years and years. Finally, my bangs more or less reach the rest of my length. I enjoy it for a while, relieved no longer to have to do "extra" things because of the bangs. But eventually, I get bored again, and forget all the misery of 2-4 years of growing out bangs... and cut them again. The vicious cycle begins anew. 

The nose to chin-length layered bangs I cut in the spring of 2008 are just now reaching midback to waistlength stretched (chin to shoulder curly). I hope I have finally learned my lesson!

I think Candy's idea about fake bangs is good, so you can see if you really like having bangs first, before you actually cut your hair.

The other fake bangs I know of are the ones on the original "Betty la Fea" that were folded and pinned from uncut hair. But you probably aren't going for that look, .


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 22, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Wednesday, June 22nd_ 


*No Hair Washes For 11 Years??????*
http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Sky-News-Archive/Article/200806413291687
*
The  Water Only Method* (You can read the entire thread on the LHC link  below. I found this very interesting and it was introduce with a lot of  good information. I think this is why co-washing(no shampoo method) is  beneficial as well.) 
_*"Water only (WO) is the method of using only water to wash your hair,  with the goal of coating your entire length of hair with naturally  produced sebum. This was inspired by this article about a woman who has not washed her hair for 11 years."*_
By: Birchbank http://www.longhaircommunity.com/archive/showthread.php?t=50999

*Best Water For Washing Hair *(This also comes from a LHC thread and also has some good information.)
http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/showthread.php?t=61892
*
Pros and Cons of Water Only Hair Washing*
http://www.suite101.com/content/water-only-hair-washing-a61447
*
7 Ways To Wash Your Hair*
http://beautifulwithbrains.com/2009/02/03/7-ways-to-wash-your-hair/



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jun 22, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Um, zowie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me either!
I wonder how she maintenances it...what's her regi???


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 23, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Thursday, June 23rd_ 

*
Hair Straightening, It's Time To Think Straight*
http://tribune.com.pk/story/193498/hair-straightening-its-time-to-think-straight/

*The Dangers of the Straightening aka Flat  Iron* (Whenever you do use a flat iron, know the proper way to use it without causing damage.)
http://magazinebeauty.com/women/dangers-straightening-1434.html
*
Confessions of A Retired Hair Weave Queen*
http://hubpages.com/hub/Confessions-Of-a-Retired-Hair-Weave-Queen
*
Curly Hair Basics*
http://www.livecurlylivefree.com/curly hair basics.htm
*
News:  Fly Ties Double As Hair Extension and Tackle Stores Sell Out* (Who would  have ever thought to use these feathers in your hair. I use to go  fishing all the time with these things....)
http://www.wsbt.com/business/fox17-fish-bait-and-fashion-craze-20110622,0,3598776.story



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG!!!  My allergies are kicking my A$$ right now! I think I might be allergic to the scent of my new shampoo and cond because I have never started having a sneezing attack in the shower


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 24, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Friday, June 24th_ 

*Poor Blood Circulation* (Yes. Hair loss is one of the symptoms of poor  blood circulation but is not the only cause for hair loss... Information  is POWER!)
http://www.nativeremedies.com/ailment/increase-poor-blood-circulation.html

*How to Slow or Reverse Hair Loss With A Healthy Diet and Nutritional  Supplements *(Through achieving a healthier body, you'll gain healthier,  longer hair.)
http://www.naturalnews.com/012893.html
*
Asparagus: The King of Vegetables*
http://danazia.wordpress.com/2009/04/18/asparagus-the-king-of-vegetables/

*The King of Fruits*
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/25/health/nutrition/25recipehealth.html

*Lack of Vegetables and Hair  Loss*
http://www.livestrong.com/article/470151-lack-of-vegetables-hair-loss/
*
Fruits that Promote Hair Growth*
http://www.livestrong.com/article/164598-fruits-that-promote-hair-growth/

*Vitamin  Content of Fruits and Vegetables* (This table provides you with the  vitamins and milligrams contained in each type of fruit or vegetable.  Excellent source.)
http://www.lenntech.com/fruit-vegetable-vitamin-content.htm
*
What is New and Beneficial About Collard  Greens*
http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=138




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 25, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Saturday, June 26th_ 
*

Have you had a banana today??? * I was eating a banana, so I thought....  Since a banana contains potassium, I wondered what the relationship is  of potassium to hair.:scratchch  I tell you some of the strangest things cause me  to do hair research in the twilight hours of the night and morning.  Anyway, here it is...
*
Hair Loss Due to Potassium Deficiency*
http://www.livestrong.com/article/88617-hair-loss-due-potassium-deficiency/
*
Why is Potassium in Hair Gel???*
http://www.ehow.com/facts_5566484_potassium-hair-gel.html
*
Understanding a High Sodium/Potassium Ratio*
http://www.endomet.com/HighSodPotNews.htm




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## orchidgirl (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info Candy828  found it interesting...


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 26, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Sunday, June 26th_ 

*
Hair Style Ideas...*

*Hair Bow Tutorial* - It is  in Japanese, but you get the idea. For us I don't think teasing the hair is  necessary...
http://www.youtube.com/user/binosusume#p/c/16/hRfcAKFNwec

*How to Make Your  Braid Look Thicker...*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKendinAD84&feature=watch_response
*
Bun Updo*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HuBP7C-sYs&feature=relmfu
*
Half up Half down style idea*
http://www.youtube.com/user/binosusume#p/c/89538B9C4F60390A/18/CzEV9DvWNCQ

*2 minutes easy bun*
http://www.youtube.com/user/binosusume#p/c/89538B9C4F60390A/3/93Hc4IR2cgU



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 26, 2011)

I DC'd today. I modified my DC and my hair felt a noticeable difference... My hair feels great!

My usual mix is 2 egg yokes, 1 vitamin E capsule, 3 tablespoons of green tea, 3 tablespoons of oil (olive or grapeseed) and 1 cup of my favorite conditioner. (capsules are slit open and poured in the mix)

This time I used 2 egg yokes, 1 vitamin E capsule, 1 Omega3 capsule, 1/4 cup of green tea, 3 tablespoons of grapeseed oil and 1 1/4 cup of my favorite conditioner.

Put on my plastic cap for 3 hours. 

I am in love  with my DC!


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 27, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Monday, June 27th_ 
*
Humidity, Humectants and  Hair* 
http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/curl-products/curlchemist-humidity-humectants-and-hair

*List of Humectants Used in Hair Care Products* (Excellent resource list especially for people with low porosity hair) 
http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/curl-products/humectants-used-in-hair-care-products

*Moisture: My Nappy Hair's Best  Friend*
http://nappyme.wordpress.com/hair-facts/moisture-nappy-hairs-best-friend/

*Heat: Nappy Hair's Worst Enemy*
http://nappyme.wordpress.com/hair-facts/heat-nappy-hairs-worse-enemy/

*Use of The Boar Brush* (I finally got a soft boar brush just for sebum  distribution from my roots to ends. When used correctly, you don't break  off your hair strands.)
http://www.longhaircommunity.com/forums/vbjournal.php?do=article&articleid=210



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry everyone.... I did not do a tips for the day today.  I got my new Flex8's in the mail and I am in hair heaven.  I'll get back on it tomorrow.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 28, 2011)

Candy828 where did you buy them?...I guess I'll go google after I submit this as well.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, Candy828!  You've got a lot of info linked in this thread!  Enjoy your new toys


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> @Candy828 where did you buy them?...I guess I'll go google after I submit this as well.



Thanks to yamilee21, here is where I brought mine: *http://www.flexi8.com/hair-clips-mega.html?id=frjUhRCq


HHG
*


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 29, 2011)

why cant i just wake up and have hair to my booty already?

i think i'm just now realizing how much i cut off at that last "trim" lol


oh yeah, we finnally are shipping out to india friday


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 29, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Wednesday, June 29th_ 

*UV Protection: Let The Sun Shine On Your Hair*
http://www.schwarzkopf.com/sk/en/ho...pering/care_tips/sun_protection_for_hair.html
*
Dealing With Long Hair Boredom*
http://www.greathairstyletips.com/dealing-with-long-hair-boredom/
*
Perfect Diet to Prevent Hair Loss* (This was a article for men, but some women have receding hair lines too...)
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-to-prevent-hair-loss/articleshow/9023990.cms
*
News: Glasses Made With Human Hair????*
http://www.dezeen.com/2011/06/27/hair-glasses-by-studio-swine/
* 
Photos of Celebrities With and Without Hair...*
http://theberry.com/2011/06/27/hair-vs-no-hair-some-shopped-some-real-31-photos/


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## brg240 (Jun 29, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> why cant i just wake up and have hair to my booty already?
> 
> i think i'm just now realizing how much i cut off at that last "trim" lol
> 
> ...



Mz.MoMo5235 have a safe trip. I hope you have an amazing time while you're working there.

Candy828 I need to start eating carrots. I used to eat them everyday and my hair was so fly and healthy at that time. I don't even know how i was taking care of it then but it looked so good. Need to start on a healthy diet again. I was eating oatmeal every couple of days too

I have like three hairs lol touching tbl.


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 29, 2011)

brg240 said:


> @Mz.MoMo5235 have a safe trip. I hope you have an amazing time while you're working there.
> 
> @Candy828 I need to start eating carrots. I used to eat them everyday and my hair was so fly and healthy at that time. I don't even know how i was taking care of it then but it looked so good. Need to start on a healthy diet again. I was eating oatmeal every couple of days too
> 
> I have like three hairs lol touching tbl.



Hallelujah for the booty touchers!  I guess I'll be adding you to the CL Challenge...  You know if you breath my way, your in!

I think diet and hair care regime go hand in hand. You get the maximum growth and healthy hair benefit when you got both things on track. And... having a knock out body is always a bonus! I won a bike at a festival. So I started riding it to work (3 miles each way). Every month I go on mountain hikes on weekends... My body and legs have been whipping into shape nicely along with the hair! So yes, get back to those things that were working for you. Combine diet, exercise and a good hair regime!


----------



## Lita (Jun 29, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> why cant i just wake up and have hair to my booty already?
> 
> i think i'm just now realizing how much i cut off at that last "trim" lol
> 
> ...



Mz.MoMo5235 have a safe trip....Your hair is going to grow very long...Cant wait to see it when you return....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 30, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Thursday, June 30th_ 
*
Oxygen Hair Care* 
http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/beauty/oxygen-hair-care-discover-oxyhair-the-true-novelty-554615

*Sleeping Yourself to Baldness*???
http://www.hairlossbuddy.com/21/sleep-apnea/

*Sleep Apnea*
http://www.helpguide.org/life/sleep_apnea.htm
*
Health  Benefits of Rosemary Oil* _(There are so many uses for Rosemary Oil... I  love it! This is one of the must haves in my herb cabinet. Every time I  think I am getting low, I order some more. I keep rosemary tea, dried  herbs, and oil on hand at all times.)_
http://www.organicfacts.net/organic-oils/natural-essential-oils/health-benefits-of-rosemary-oil.html


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yamilee21 (Jun 30, 2011)

Candy828, you cannot mention new hair toys without pictures! We want pictures!  

I love Flexi-8s; I wear them much more often than any other hair accessories. I went overboard buying them though; I have 3 X-Large, 2 Large, 3 Medium, 2 Small, 1 X-Small and 1 Mini. Those last two I use in my daughter's hair, so they don't count. 

Mz.MoMo5235, I hope you will be able to keep up with us once in a while from India.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi, everyone.  

The foundation made me break out so now I can't wear makeup for a while.  When my skin clears up I am going to wear a little concealer and eye makeup, but no more foundation.

I think I've made up my mind.  I'm getting bangs cut, I think.  I talked to my beautician today and she said it is possible for me to have bangs.  So I plan on getting my hair cut.  I need to do something different.  I've wanted this for so long so I don't think I'll regret it.

Here's how my hair looks today:






If I do get the bangs cut a lot of length will have to be taken off and it will take years to grow back:






^^^All of that hair will have to be cut to chin length at least, so I'll be losing a lot.  I'm guessing it will take like 6 years to grow back to where it is now.

As a child and during part of my adolescence I kept bangs and I think I want them again.  So, I plan on getting it cut.  

Lately, I've been wearing hair combs everyday:






I like the 3 prong better than the 4 prong.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been wearing my hair out a lot lately and haven't been taking as good of care of it as I did last year.  Usually, I'll start the day off with a bun in the hair comb, but eventually take it down or make a ponytail with using the comb so that it's all hanging.  I think the bangs will stop me from wanting to wear my hair out so much since I would have some hair already left out.  Since my hair is curly, I'm going from chin length bangs, that way when it curls up it won't be really short.


----------



## Caramela (Jun 30, 2011)

Jupitermoon, where did u get the hair comb in your bun pic?

Sent from my SCH-I400 using SCH-I400


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 30, 2011)

Caramela, it's the BEV Style 3 Prong Hair Fork in Tapestry Dymondwood from www.60thstreet.net .


----------



## Spring (Jul 1, 2011)

Jupitermoon, your hair is beautiful and I'm sure your hair will be beautiful with bangs and chin length isn't too short at all.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 1, 2011)

Okay, I got the bangs cut this morning.  They were cut on 3rd day hair with Giovanni conditioner as a leave in.  Right now they look kinky/straight (from all of the bunning I guess) but I plan on washing my bangs and putting gel in them or rolling them up.  I'm going to experiment. 







^^^It will take a few years I guess to grow all of this back, but I plan on keeping them.
















Today I wore a bun with one hair stick:






What's the best gel to use on the bangs?


----------



## Toy (Jul 1, 2011)

Jupitermoon,Gorgeous As Always..Dont cut anymore LOL!!!!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 1, 2011)

Toy said:


> Jupitermoon,Gorgeous As Always..Dont cut anymore LOL!!!!




I'm going to wash them tonight and see if they curl a bit more since they won't be stretched out from bunning.  That's why my beautician decided to just cut a little and keep them long.  I want to experiment with gel on my bangs too. Since I plan on keep them short it doesn't matter if the gels dries them out a little plus I can wash and condition them everyday.

Toy, do you have a gel you would recommend for the bangs?


----------



## Toy (Jul 1, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> I'm going to wash them tonight and see if they curl a bit more since they won't be stretched out from bunning. That's why my beautician decided to just cut a little and keep them long. I want to experiment with gel on my bangs too. Since I plan on keep them short it doesn't matter if the gels dries them out a little plus I can wash and condition them everyday.
> 
> @Toy, do you have a gel you would recommend for the bangs?


 

jupitermoon,I use Fantasia ic polisher with Sparkletts or You can try that Eco Styler everyone Raves about.


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 1, 2011)

jupitermoon - I am glad it is only a small bangs!

HHG


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 1, 2011)

Toy, I just got the Eco Styler Gel.  I'll try it in my bangs tonight when I wash them.


----------



## Toy (Jul 1, 2011)

jupitermoon,Hope it works for you....Them curls gon be Banging LOL!!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 2, 2011)

I washed my bangs a few hours ago.  They are dry except for the roots.  For some strange reason the roots are still ever so slightly damp but the rest of my bangs are dry.  I like them.  They swing around and fall into my face a lot but they're fun.  I washed the bangs with water, finger combed, finger combed a little Giovanni conditioner in and then finger combed a little clear Eco Styler Gel in and let them air dry loose.  They curled nicely:


























^^I keep having to shake them out of my face though.  I should have gotten them cut shorter.

My bangs make me want to cut my hair short and sport a short curly bob.  Now, I don't know what I want to do with my hair.  Bangs really do make an updo look fancier.  I think I'll continue with the hair sticks and combs for now with the curly side bangs.  I like how the bangs move and have personality.

@Toy, thanks for the gel recommendation.  I bought the clear and the green one and only paid $2.99 for both and the containers are pretty big.  Since I'm only using it on my bangs, these should last for a long time.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 2, 2011)

jupitermoon Very pretty! I like.


----------



## Toy (Jul 2, 2011)

jupitermoon,Pretty Love the Curlies..Please Please dont cut anymore your hair is beyond Gorgeous!!!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 2, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl, thank you.  I'm happy I got them cut and didn't back out; I've wanted them for the longest.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 2, 2011)

Toy said:


> @jupitermoon,Pretty Love the Curlies..Please Please dont cut anymore your hair is beyond Gorgeous!!!



Toy, I'll try. Finger combing my bangs tonight were a breeze and they dried so quickly.  The roots are completely dry except for a little patch in the center that's still slightly damp, but the length of my bangs have been dry for about a good hour or so now.  The length of my hair is so thick that it takes well over 24 hours to completely dry.   That's why I only wash it once a week.  But the bangs dried so fast.  If all of my hair were this short it would dry so fast and combing wouldn't take as long.


----------



## Toy (Jul 2, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> @Toy, I'll try. Finger combing my bangs tonight were a breeze and they dried so quickly. The roots are completely dry except for a little patch in the center that's still slightly damp, but the length of my bangs have been dry for about a good hour or so now. The length of my hair is so thick that it takes well over 24 hours to completely dry. That's why I only wash it once a week. But the bangs dried so fast. If all of my hair were this short it would dry so fast and combing wouldn't take as long.


 

jupitermoon,Please try Hard


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 2, 2011)

@Toy, I will, but I haven't had hair this short in ages and this is fun.    I forgot just how fast short hair dried and how extremely easy it is to comb.


----------



## Toy (Jul 2, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> @Toy, I will, but I haven't had hair this short in ages and this is fun.  I forgot just how fast short hair dried and how extremely easy it is to comb.


 

jupitermoon Ok then,let me quit being selfish like its my hair do what makes u happy..Your hair will always be Beautiful Short or long.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jul 2, 2011)

Pretty bangs jupitermoon. I've been wanting some shorter layers at the front for a while now. I might just take the plunge at my next salon visit.

Here's a near classic-length inspiration of the type 3 persuasion: link.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Jupitermoon - I'm really liking the bangs  Sometimes a little change is all we need to update our look & enjoy our hair again.  I hope you stop there because I love your hair & its length.  I am no where near your length but will be getting my hair cut soon which probably leave me @ wsl or mbl


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 2, 2011)

schipperchow1 said:


> Jupitermoon - I'm really liking the bangs  Sometimes a little change is all we need to update our look & enjoy our hair again.  I hope you stop there because I love your hair & its length.  I am no where near your length but will be getting my hair cut soon which probably leave me @ wsl or mbl



schipperchow1, why are you cutting?  What happened?


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 2, 2011)

deleted....


----------



## Missigirl (Jul 2, 2011)

Jupitermoon I really like your curly bangs.  I am going to try your reggie.  I just ordered some giovanni to try during my transition.  Your hair is beautiful and so is your makeup.


----------



## Naturallista (Jul 2, 2011)

Loving the bangs jupitermoon!


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 3, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Sunday, July 3rd_*

Hair Color*
http://ggsfs.wordpress.com/category/hair-color/

*8 Steps to Move On from Chemical Hair Damage*
http://healthyblackqueens.com/hair/chemically-processed-hair/good-chemicals-go-bad/
*
Do It Yourself: At Home Hair Masks*
http://www.beauty-advices.com/do-it-yourself-at-home-hair-masks-easy-recipes-part-ii/

*News: Hair Braiders  Beware*
http://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/2011/06/30/outlawing-hair-braiding/


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 3, 2011)

deleted....


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 3, 2011)

deleted.....


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 3, 2011)

@jupitermoon - Your bangs are cute and I am glad you are happy! But you shouldn't inspire others to cut there hair. We inspire others to keep their loc's as much as possible.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 3, 2011)

@Candy828, you're right.  I guess I'm pushing a little too hard.     That's what I do when I really like something.  I really needed the change.  But I am going against the hair growing rules.


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 4, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Monday, July 4th_*

Girl Game: Have Long Hair *( I thought this article was interesting. For  this man, anything shorter than shoulder length won't do! Also many  people still think black women can't grow long hair...read the  comments.)
http://www.marriedmansexlife.com/2011/04/girl-game-have-long-hair.html

*Body Cleanse To Promote Your Health*
http://www.hairgrowthportal.com/body-cleanse-detox-to-promote-your-health/

*Herbs to Help Detox Your Hair*
http://www.livestrong.com/article/240808-herbs-to-use-to-detox-your-hair/

*Secret Remedies With the Aloe Vera Plant*
http://benefitsofaloeverajuice.org/...e/secret-remedies-with-the-aloe-vera-plant-3/


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jul 4, 2011)

Just stopping through for inspiration.  This thread is so peace...a breath of fresh air! 
jupitermoon your hair is gorgeous and your curly bangs are cute!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jul 4, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> @schipperchow1, why are you cutting?  What happened?


 Thanks for asking.  Like you, I needed a change.  My ends were rather thin after my extreme shedding last fall/winter when realized that my iron levels were low.  My left back area is still thinner from that episode so even though I had some hairs grazing HL, the hair police definitely would have put me on notice for my thin ends & I wouldn't even be able to claim lead hairs   I was going to go to a chain hair cutting salon & even stopped in last Thursday to see if they could do it.  But I got to thinking, I used to cut my own hair & didn't want to become a hair salon horror story statistic so did it myself yesterday. Fortunately, I didn't have many splits or ssk so don't plan any additional trims this year.  I am now solidly MBL & aiming for HL again by the end of the year.  I will try to get someone to take a picture later today.    
HHG...


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 4, 2011)

schipperchow1, I can't wait to see pics.   I'm sorry to hear about the setback.  I now your hair will grow even longer and healthy since the thin ends were cut off.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 4, 2011)

Everyone, I can't believe this.  Today I found my first grey hair.   I'm still in my 20s and have a few more years until I reach my 30s.  I feel compelled to tweeze it but my parents warned me that it will grow back faster and longer and I may even grow a few more in the same spot if I do so.

Here it is:












^^^See the weird long hair randomly sticking out?  It's longer than the rest of the hairs long my hair line.

The camera didn't capture this well but in real life it's silver and very shiny.  I noticed it this afternoon as I was arranging my bangs while looking in the mirror.  I saw something very shiny sticking out of my hairline. I thought it was a piece of dog hair or something (I have a Pomeranian) and tried to pull it out.  I felt the dull pinch from me pulling at my scalp and it didn't bulge; that's when I realized it was mine.  It's longer than the rest of my hair along my hairline and it likes sticking out and it curls on the end.  At least I know when I go grey, it will be the nice silver color like my grandma's but I'm not ready yet.

It's weird how it kind of grew over night.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jul 4, 2011)

Go ahead and tweeze it, jupitermoon. How early did your parents start to go grey?


----------



## WyrdWay (Jul 4, 2011)

Maybe you will grow a patch and you will look like what's her face from "What not to Wear"


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 4, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> Nothing special with my hair. Lately, I've been wearing my hair combs most days and still co washing just once a week.
> 
> Here's my wash and go from June 8, 2011:
> 
> ...


 
Okay I know I am late but DAMN your Awesome with the make up! I would look like a clown tryiing to blend. I did try and that is exactly what I looked like  

You DID a wonderful job and I love the EYE's beautiful. You gogirl!
Hair, Make up what else? (teach me make up LOL) I love the 3 color blending. HUH, I stink in this area 

Ladies this is a an awesome thread. I am a lurker and will be lurking here for the rest of my time


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 5, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Tuesday, July 5th_*

How to Grow and Keep Lovely Long Hair* (This is a  interesting article to  read. I like George Michaels theory "the longer you grow your hair the  stronger the root will be." Also the article states : "One of the  cardinal rules George Michael lays down for long hair is that  it must all be one length. No fringes, layers, graduations or steps are  allowed to be cut into it. He believes in what he terms the  'equalisation' process - that if you cut a layer into one side of the  hair, the hair on the other side of the head will shorten in sympathy." I  thought this was interesting...)
http://ipaki.com/content/html/127/1057.html
*
10 Advantages Of Long Hair*
http://www.magforwomen.com/10-advantages-of-long-hair/

*News: Why Does My 4-Year Old Son Have Gray Hair?*
http://thechart.blogs.cnn.com/2011/07/04/why-does-my-4-year-old-have-gray-hair/

_*Note:* I have been reading other threads.... It seems like hair cutting fever  has set in this season. I don't have anything bad to say about it. But  if it continues I think I'll take the rest of the year off.... I just  don't want to think about it on a daily basis._ _I have to go read other long hair boards just for inspiration, now that is sad!
_ 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jul 5, 2011)

schipperchow1 said:


> Thanks for asking.  Like you, I needed a change.  My ends were rather thin after my extreme shedding last fall/winter when realized that my iron levels were low.  My left back area is still thinner from that episode so even though I had some hairs grazing HL, the hair police definitely would have put me on notice for my thin ends & I wouldn't even be able to claim lead hairs   I was going to go to a chain hair cutting salon & even stopped in last Thursday to see if they could do it.  But I got to thinking, I used to cut my own hair & didn't want to become a hair salon horror story statistic so did it myself yesterday. Fortunately, I didn't have many splits or ssk so don't plan any additional trims this year.  I am now solidly MBL & aiming for HL again by the end of the year.  I will try to get someone to take a picture later today.
> HHG...



schipperchow1 what is it about your regimen that you think helps to avoid splits & SSKs?? I really need help in that area. thanks!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jul 5, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> @schipperchow1, I can't wait to see pics.   I'm sorry to hear about the setback.  I now your hair will grow even longer and healthy since the thin ends were cut off.



I hope so! 




jupitermoon said:


> Everyone, I can't believe this.  Today I found my first grey hair.   I'm still in my 20s and have a few more years until I reach my 30s.  I feel compelled to tweeze it but my parents warned me that it will grow back faster and longer and I may even grow a few more in the same spot if I do so.
> 
> It's weird how it kind of grew over night.



I've heard that many get their first gray hairs in their 20s.  Amla & rosemary are supposed to help to darken hair.  



wyldcurlz said:


> @schipperchow1 what is it about your regimen that you think helps to avoid splits & SSKs?? I really need help in that area. thanks!



At one point, (early last year I think) I noticed splits about 2inches up from the ends of my hair...to this day I don't know what the cause was since I don't wear things on the ends of my hair & don't put heat on the ends.  What I did do was alternate moisturizing & protein leave-ins, butters & oils on the ends.  I also added ceramides last year which has reduced my need to DC.  I try to DC with protein every other month followed w/a moisturizing DC.  I rarely wear my hair out & only used heat on my ends this weekend in preparation for my cut.  Hope this answers your question.  Let me know if you want more info.


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 6, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Wednesday, July 6th_*

The Vitamin Dictionary*
http://www.healingwithnutrition.com/vitamin.html

*Vitamins E and C Work Together* (Be safe, know what vitamins are best  taken together and which to take alone or periodically. Not all vitamins  have to be taken every day because some of them are stored in the  body...)
http://www.nutritionexpress.com/health+conditions/heart/showarticle.aspx?articleid=305

*Food -VS- Pills* (Make sure to click on the "Guide for Daily Food Choices". Then you can plan your meals accordingly.)
http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/foodnut/09338.html
*
Long Hair  Image Of the Week*
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...7&ty=179&page=13&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:199

*No Matter How you are Dressed A Bun Is Always  Cute!*
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&ty=150&page=21&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:357


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 7, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Thursday, July 7th_*

Four Principles to Treat Dry Hair*
http://www.planningforproducts.com/4-principles-for-the-treatment-of-dry-hair/
*
Hair Education: How and Why Do Hair Follicles Cycle?*
http://www.keratin.com/aa/aa032.shtml
*
Hair  Education: Hair Vitalizing Herbs* (I like this research document. It  gets right down to the science of things... The herb affects are  explained. I discovered how some herbs have an effect on the anagen  phase (extending the growth phase through stimulation. Ayruveda products  has the history of using this system. So yes genes play a role, but the  Indians have been using the system of manipulating the Anagen growth  cycle for centuries. This has played a major role in their growth rate  and thickness as well...)
http://thebroadband.in/sphinxsai/PT=11,VARSHA JADHAV (454-467).pdf

*For Information: The History of  Ayruveda*
http://www.floridavediccollege.edu/ayurveda/history.htm


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 7, 2011)

Miss*Tress said:


> Go ahead and tweeze it, jupitermoon. How early did your parents start to go grey?



@Miss*Tress, So far I left it.  It's just one lone grey hair sitting in a sea of black, lol.  My mom started going grey at 17.  My dad didn't get any grey hairs until his 40s.  My brother got his first few grey hairs when he was about my age and he still has mostly black hair and is still in his 20s too.  I still can't believe this grey hair is mine.  I've tugged at it a few times just to make sure.  



JJamiah said:


> Okay I know I am late but DAMN your Awesome with the make up! I would look like a clown tryiing to blend. I did try and that is exactly what I looked like
> 
> You DID a wonderful job and I love the EYE's beautiful. You gogirl!
> Hair, Make up what else? (teach me make up LOL) I love the 3 color blending. HUH, I stink in this area
> ...



@JJamiah, thank you. I just started blending multiple colors on the lid about 2 months ago.  I went to Sephora and MAC a few times for a free makeover and asked several makeup artists for tips on blending. There was a time I was going to the mall every few days to ask the ladies at the Sephora counter for tips (they were the nicest).  Pretty soon I go the hang of it.

I have a brush from Clinique that I use to apply the eyeshadows and I blend with the MAC 217 brush.  The MAC 212 is used to apply color to my lash line.  At first I wasn't blending very well so the colors looked choppy.  The secret is just to blend well until the colors look like they are fading into one another.    Watching YouTube videos helped too.

I wear eye makeup almost everyday so that I can practice.  Since I wear glasses I think it's important to keep something on my eyes.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 7, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> _*Note:* I have been reading other threads.... It seems like hair cutting fever  has set in this season. I don't have anything bad to say about it. But  if it continues I think I'll take the rest of the year off.... I just  don't want to think about it on a daily basis._ _I have to go read other long hair boards just for inspiration, now that is sad!
> _
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



@Candy828, no!!  We don't want to see you go.  

Thanks for the gray hair link.  Americans spell it "gray" and the British spell it "grey".  My spell check sometimes treat the spelling "gray" as if it's a spelling mistake so I change it to "grey", but this isn't how Americans spell it.  I'm not British.  I'm going to go against my spell check and spell it "gray".  Which spelling do you ladies prefer?  I like "gray".  

ETA: After typing "gray" a few times, my spell check no longer treats it as a spelling mistake.  Hmmm......


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 7, 2011)

Today, I received *Curly Girl: The Handbook* by Loraine Massey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's the new, revised version from the old book and it's a big improvement.

I've glanced through it and it is more detailed than the first book and the African American section is *much better*.  In the old book the only options given for African American hair was pretty much straw setting or locking it, and those with "biracial hair" had the option of wearing it loose.  Loose styles and long styles weren't even an option African American hair.  The old book even advocated texturizing for hair that is extremely tightly coiled, which I found disappointing.   The old book also said that Black hair must be combed and brushed (with a paddle brush) which isn't true either.  I've been finger combing for about 2-3 years now with no issues with knotting or the hair forming dreads.  I very rarely use a comb-- only before my yearly trims prior to going to the beauty shop and even then I don't have any major tangles despite not using a comb or brush all year.  

Vida Vladirm (she works at Davachan salon) wrote the African American (called multi-curl-tural hair" in the new book) hair section.  She's a Black woman with beautiful hair that transitioned from relaxed to natural.  She did a great job.  She discusses co washing, air drying, and not using shampoo for Black hair.  It also advocates finger combing and not washing the hair hair everyday.  She recommends to leave a lot of conditioner in the hair after co washing.  Then, to apply a little gel that is alcohol and harsh chemical free.  She advocates against braids and extensions because they can cause traction alopecia (I agree).  

I would definitely recommend the second book for those of African descent.  It also comes with a DVD with tutorials, hair confessions, etc. (which I haven't had the chance to watch yet).  This new book is also a little thicker and more detailed than the old book.

It's weird how curly hair still is not very accepted in this society.  I've even noticed how I receive more compliments on my straight hair.  The confessional stories were interesting and I enjoyed reading the positive comments from men about curly hair.

My hair routine is most similar to the Curly Girl Method.  I do like Teri LaFlesh's Tight Curly method too, but the whole taking the Denman brush and defining every single individual curl on the entire head is a bit time consuming (and probably damaging) for me, but that's just my opinion.  I still love her hair and she's found something that works for her.


----------



## Janet' (Jul 8, 2011)

I just love this thread...I'm just going to *sit* in here and soak up all this positiveness!!!!


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jul 8, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> @Miss*Tress, So far I left it.  It's just one lone grey hair sitting in a sea of black, lol.  *My mom started going grey at 17. * My dad didn't get any grey hairs until his 40s.  My brother got his first few grey hairs when he was about my age and he still has mostly black hair and is still in his 20s too.  I still can't believe this grey hair is mine.  I've tugged at it a few times just to make sure.


That explains why you got your first one so young. Try increasing your intake of vitamin C to keep them at bay.


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 8, 2011)

*No tip today... I just felt like reminiscing.....

To All the Beautiful LHCF Women......*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQQmu2EZhjM



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 8, 2011)

Miss*Tress, I will.  I recently had blood work done and everything is fine.  So this is just genetics but so far I only have one gray hair (I'm spelling it as "gray" from now on ).  If I notice more I may have to start dyeing.  My mom started graying at 17 and was pretty much all gray by the time she was my age.  I have cousins on her side of the family that started graying at 17.  Even though I'm still in my 20s given my family history one gray hair isn't so bad.


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 11, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Monday and Tuesday, July 11th and 12th_*

News: It's not just natural hair that gets discriminated against in the work place.  Gray hair can be a problem too.... She is now suing...*
http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...o-color-hair/2011/07/08/gIQAjBQM4H_story.html

*How to Protect Your Hair in the Summer *(I like wearing a scarf...)
http://www.cosmopolitan.com/hairsty...g/summer-hair-protection-071111?click=cos_new
*
3 Summer Hair Style Ideas*
http://www.usmagazine.com/stylebeauty/news/3-sexy-summer-hair-ideas-from-blake-lively--2011117
*
The  Rapunzel Long Hair Archive: *Archive of Other Long Hair Countries  (scroll down to the bottom and choose the country photos you want to  see. There are other photos to view on this site as well.)
http://www.angelfire.com/art/rapunzellonghair/rapunzellonghairarchive/

*Long Hair Stories *(If you like to read, try these long hair stories in your spare time.)
http://www.longhairstories.homepage.t-online.de/stories/

_*Note: I am a little busy these days so the tips may not be on a daily basis.*_


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 13, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Wednesday, July 13th _*

No Poo - Water Only For Natural Curly Hair - Water Only Day Thirty Seven*
http://www.naturallycurly.com/blogs/view_blog/no-poo-blogs/955
(also read the comments. My Sebum experiment has been... At the  beginning of the week I DC, apply leave-in, then day two through day six  I water rinse only in the morning but still re-apply leave-in daily  (only finger comb and still keep my ends oiled. I don't get second day  hair.) Then start the process again the next week. So far no build up  and I like the results...Of course, I think to do this it is going to  depend on hair texture, type and porosity...)
*
News: Oprah's Stylist Defends "Kinky Hair" Comments*
http://www.theroot.com/buzz/oprahs-hair-stylist-defends-kinky-hair-comments-and-more
*
Long Hair Image of the Week*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5233516671/


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 14, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Thursday, July 14th _*

20+ Natural Ways To Have Great Hair For Less*
http://www.rd.com/health/20-natural-ways-to-have-great-hair-for-less/
*
2 Easy Ways To Deep Condition Your Hair*
http://she.sulekha.com/2-easy-ways-to-deep-condition-your-hair-at-home_06_2011_postedby_divya-singh

*If you are interested, here are 15 Foods that kill Belly Fat Fast* (some of the foods listed are also hair foods...)
http://www.michealspersonaltraining.com/tips-and-chat/15-foods-that-kill-belly-fat-fast


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlydream (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi I am a lurker in this thread and am in no way near these hair lengths.  I just wanted to say that I love this thread and the tips for today.  Thanks for being so inspirational you guys and best of luck to you all. =)


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jul 15, 2011)

schipperchow1 said:


> I hope so!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schipperchow1 yes. Please give me more information...details, whatever. i just cut my hair a couple of weeks ago and its already split and has quite a few single strand knots. i have no idea why or what to do or how to prevent them. i've tried to wear protective styles, i've tried to moisturize and seal...i have no idea what is going on, but i've only used the flat iron once in about 6 weeks. i wanna scream and cry. please let me know what else (you can pm me if you prefer.) i desperately need some answers.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 15, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> schipperchow1 yes. Please give me more information...details, whatever. i just cut my hair a couple of weeks ago and its already split and has quite a few single strand knots. i have no idea why or what to do or how to prevent them. i've tried to wear protective styles, i've tried to moisturize and seal...i have no idea what is going on, but i've only used the flat iron once in about 6 weeks. i wanna scream and cry. please let me know what else (you can pm me if you prefer.) i desperately need some answers.



Have u tried oil rinsing?? It's helped me alot!


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jul 15, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Have u tried oil rinsing?? It's helped me alot!



SmilingElephant no, i'm not familiar with the technique. how do *you* do your oil rinses? i'll search for some other techniques. thanks!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 15, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> SmilingElephant no, i'm not familiar with the technique. how do *you* do your oil rinses? i'll search for some other techniques. thanks!



wyldcurlz I wash my hair first (co-wash or shampoo) then I put oil on my hair...I like either EVCO or castor)...let it sit for 1-2 minutes...rinse and then co wash or deep condition. 

Doing this has made detangling my hair a breeze! And has reduced my ssk's a lot. 

HTH


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 15, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Friday, July 14th _*

Environmental Toxins, Pollution, PCB's and Hair Loss*
http://www.belgraviacentre.com/blog/environmental-toxins-pollution-pcbs-and-hair-loss-362/

*New Study Links Pollution to Hair Loss*
http://www.thebaldtruth.com/articles/new-study-links-pollution-to-hair-loss/

*5 Ways to Protect Your Hair From Pollution*
http://www.pakboz.info/5-ways-to-protect-your-hair-from-pollution


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 15, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> SmilingElephant no, i'm not familiar with the technique. how do *you* do your oil rinses? i'll search for some other techniques. thanks!



I actually do more of a DC oils I used to do pre poo w oils but I made it one step
On dry hair  I put in my oil mix massage scalp and all then put my conditioner over it alot of it from roots ESP ends then I baggie it up overnight o for 30 min under heat cap then I CW and do 2 braids and air dry. Hth


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 17, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Sunday, July 17th _
*
What Condition is Your Hair In*
http://www.dalkatv.com/hair-loss/26796.php

*5 Simple Ways to Make Your Hair Color Last*
http://www.tipsonlifeandlove.com/self-help/5-simple-ways-to-make-your-hair-color-last
*
Cute Mega  Twist*
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&ty=147&page=10&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:10,s:172
*
Interesting Ponytail Hair  style*
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...e=10&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:14,s:172&tx=43&ty=6


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 17, 2011)

I can't wait to join these ranks again. But lately I've been feeling like I'm already there. My hair is already starting to feel a little heavy especially when I do a wash n go or a puff...the weight is there  and it seems to be growing faster than lightning! 

I'm trying to stop doing daily length checks...but I miss my WL so much. I'm never big chopping again. I'm just gonna continue to treat it like a plant like I always have.


----------



## yardgirl (Jul 17, 2011)

The heads of hair in this thread are making me DROOL!! WOOOOW!!


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 18, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Monday, July 18th _
*
So Fine Natural Hair - Part  9* (Be sure to read the comments too...)
http://www.curlynikki.com/2011/05/so-fine-natural-hair-part-9.html

*So Fine Natural Hair - Part  3*
http://www.curlynikki.com/2011/02/so-fine-natural-hair-part-3.html

*Tip from Candy828 *- Always check your fingernails before you start messing with your hair. Hang nails, chipped nails etc. will pull out precious strands....

*100 Ways to Look Younger* (Click on the "Find Out How" button)
http://www.prevention.com/100waysyounger/


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 19, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Tuesday, July 19th _
*
Matrix of Vitamins and Symptoms of deficiencies *
http://health-yourself-nutrition.com/vitsandmins.aspx
*
Acupuncture for Hair Loss*
http://www.sunudang.com/conditions-treated/hair-loss/


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Starr1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi everyone! I haven't had a lot of time to hang around here, but I just wanted to pop in and let you all know I'm still alive!


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tip for the Day! _Wednesday, July 20th _


Maybe we all have the potential for extreme hair lengths somewhere is  our DNA chain. According to this, We all carry the genetic markers that  link us back to one source (African).  If everyone in the world links  back to an African source.... no wonder the world does not care to much for  our kind.  Seriously, think about it....:scratchch But anyway, here is to more hair potential! May your longhair gene become a dominate factor....
*Human Skin Color Variation*
http://humanorigins.si.edu/evidence/genetics/skin-color

_*
p.s. Start living like the Queens you are*_

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 21, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Thursday, July 21st _
*
Estimating Your Terminal Length* - from the LHC. I found this post very informative. Also, hair just doesn't grow out evenly no matter how hard you try to get it to do that....
http://www.longhaircommunity.com/forums/vbjournal.php?do=article&articleid=75

*Knowing your Dominant and Recessive Gene Characteristics*
http://www.blinn.edu/socialscience/LDThomas/feldman/handouts/0203hand.htm

*Single Gene May Cause Curly Hair*
http://www.physorg.com/news177063334.html


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 22, 2011)

sorry i've been mia guys... just nothing really to report plus the internet here is retarded slow.

i've been in india for almost 3wks now and i'm feeling some kind of way about hair lmao.

on one hand i'm having some serious hair anorexia going because my hair may be long in the states, but here i might as well be chin length lol

but on the other hand...  i've seen some ratty a$$ ends!!!! OMG!!!! its crazy because a lot of these girls seriously need about a good foot of hair just chopped off!  

but when you see the super long healthy length haired girls... your mouth just drops lol

i'd post pix but the internet just is not cooperating with me right now   but soon


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 22, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> sorry i've been mia guys... just nothing really to report plus the internet here is retarded slow.
> 
> i've been in india for almost 3wks now and i'm feeling some kind of way about hair lmao.
> 
> ...





Hey, I am so glad you popped in to update us on your trip.  I can just imagine the hair envy!  But I never would have thought there would be a ratty head indian woman..


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 22, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> sorry i've been mia guys... just nothing really to report plus the internet here is retarded slow.
> 
> i've been in india for almost 3wks now and i'm feeling some kind of way about hair lmao.
> 
> ...



Momo!!!!....

Wow! I can't believe you're in India! Lol @ the girls needing to chop  a foot of hair off....those are lead hairs girl! How's the food there?

Be safe! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 23, 2011)

OMG THE FOOD IS AWESOME!!!!

i came here thinking i would lose weight... since i've been here i gained 5lbs. i'm freaking out!  i have to put the green and yellow goopy stuff down and get on the treadmill yall lmfao

and what funny is that while the food looks and smells, not so, edible, it is like music dancing on your tongue lmao


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 23, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Hey, I am so glad you popped in to update us on your trip.  I can just imagine the hair envy!  But I never would have thought there would be a ratty head indian woman..



girl, ratty ends like no other!  lead hairs my but!  i've found 2 year old synthetic phoney ponies under the bed that look better than some of the ends i've seen here.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 23, 2011)

Janet' said:


> I just love this thread...I'm just going to *sit* in here and soak up all this positiveness!!!!



Same here!

I haven't straightened my hair since June 16th and although I miss seeing it flowing and long, I have to admit it is a bit nice not to obsess over it. Its always nice to take a long break (leaving it curly) and then flatiron. I'm always pleasantly surprised and feel more appreciative of what I have on my noggin LOL


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 23, 2011)

Education Day! _Sunday, July 23rd _
*
Geisha Hair stylist - He is preparing a wig for actresses but I though it was interesting to see how the real hair is prepared.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_61hv7tPU4&feature=related

Now I think this Geisha thing is a LOT of work......*
*
Geisha's Makeover...applying their makeup and putting on the wig  with their own hair smooth into place. This is not in English but  interesting to watch...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8nWFqBdMaE&feature=related*


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 24, 2011)

ok, i finally got photo bucket to work with me enough to get two pix up.

this is a length check i did while i was still in tx on 6/28/11






and here is me in india wearing a saree getting ready for a welcome ceremony... and in india my fat roll is sexy lmfao






hope the pix arent too big.  i really have a hard time with internet out here and may not have a chance to fix it


----------



## WyrdWay (Jul 24, 2011)

@Mz.MoMo5235  cute sari!

I need to go live in india, I think they might help my self esteem 
 Have a good time over there! Get some recipes for the goopy stuff!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome Sari Mo! I've honestly been wanting one for years now. There's an Indian part of town in Orlando where I can find them...but I'd be confused as to how and where to wear one. 

Your hair is just gonna thrive! I already know it! You look awesome girl! Continue to enjoy!

Man I wish I was there!

*pops in Eat, Pray, Love in the DVD player*


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 24, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 I love the saree... you really look the part! I'd love to have a saree to lounge around the house in... hint..hint  I guess you better stock up on the gifts!  I'll be expect one!

p.s. your hair looks beautiful as always!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 24, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 you look BEAUTIFUL!  I love the saree
If I didn't know you were Puerto Rican I'd say you were an Indian woman. 

So how long are you guys going to live in India? Is this permanent?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 24, 2011)

lol thanks everyone.  i had a blast in the saree for a good 20 min.  after that its an a$$, it takes practice to be able to wear one ALL FREAKIN DAY!!!!  i made it 4.5hrs and took mine off lol.

SmilingElephant
out here they wear their sarees all day everyday.  no special occasions or anything.  its they're regular clothes.  that and the tunic tops with the loose leggings.  now that i rock on a regular cause its comfy and cool lol.

BostonMaria 
we're here for a year.  and you're not the only one who thinks i look the part.  people will often walk up to me and speak tamil (the local language) and look at me crazy when i look at them and say "english?" lol.  i'm told on almost a daily basis i look very south indian.  and to be honest, its almost eerie to be in a country or at least a part of the country where 100% of the people are your color or darker.  the only lighter people here are the other americans i'm with.

Candy828
girl you got to get in line... between all the sarees i want for my self and all the girls back home who want one, the line is LONG!!! lol


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 24, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> @Candy828
> girl you got to get in line... between all the sarees i want for my self and all the girls back home who want one, the line is LONG!!! lol



I was just looking online because hey I want one too LOL
Here's a website but wow these are kinda expensive

http://www.xportfashions.com/htmls/saree_sari_wholesale/saree_sari_stock_1.htm

There are Indian stores in my area and I usually go in there and buy up all of their Amla  but I might go buy one outfit just for the shiiiz and giggles


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 24, 2011)

BostonMaria 

GIRL!!!! you bet not buy from that website!!!!  a good saree here costs about 400 inr and its 45inr to 1usd so thats like $9 us give or take a penny!!!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 24, 2011)

@Mz.MoMo5235 - Have you been shopping to see what hair products are available to you? I am curious to know what you find...  It was hard for me here because if I did not see an American label I could not read the language. It was very difficult in the beginning...


You will become our resident *Ayurveda Expert*!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 24, 2011)

i actually havent seen too many local products... lots of dove, old school HH and vidal sasoon...  i'm quite confused.

i've spoken with some of the ladies who "babysit" us and they seem to all use what ever shampoo is on sale and then coconut oil....  not even evco, just regular coconut oil.  and they laugh at the tourist who buy vatika oil, they say its a rip off and sent me to the cooking oil section to buy coconut oil....

i'm still confused. maybe i will learn more as i go... 

but i did get a full face threading for 65inr   that was awesome!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 - That makes me believe that there are a lot of local homemade haircare recipes floating around there...:scratchch  Maybe in some of your conversations you can bring that up. The south and the north probably do different things as well.... This is very interesting to me...


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 25, 2011)

Tips for the Day! _Monday, July 25th _
*
Thank God I'm Natural Hair Basics*
http://thankgodimnatural.wordpress....sics-the-dos-and-donts-to-keep-your-do-fresh/
*
How to Maintain Your Hair During Exercise*
http://rapunzelthefutureofhair.com/home/?p=378

*Long Thick Hair...Stop Hair Loss*
http://goarticles.com/article/Long-Thick-Hair-Stop-Hair-Loss-Leimo-Hair-Loss-Products/4149216/


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## WyrdWay (Jul 25, 2011)

I would have figureed that when you sked you "baby sitter" about hair stuff she would have at least said "my grand mother did this,..., but now we all use x" or someething like that.


This is interesting


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 25, 2011)

WyrdWay said:


> I would have figureed that when you sked you "baby sitter" about hair stuff she would have at least said "my grand mother did this,..., but now we all use x" or someething like that.
> 
> 
> This is interesting



WyrdWay

even when i try to dig further they seem really confused by my questioning.  its like they truly do nothing but wash, cond, towel dry, oil, then braid.  

they only wear buns when cleaning, they wear braids for their everyday style and then they wear their hair down with the front pinned back for special occasions.

i'm still hoping to get more info. after all, i've been here a whole 3wks and i'll be here for a year, i have plenty of time to dig the secrets out of them.  i will threaten to cut off their braid if i must lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 25, 2011)

also, i learned that they use oil to keep mosquitoes away!!!!

i rarely get bit at all!!!


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 What oil keeps mosquitoes away? I'm getting devoured this summer; you would think I was in the middle of the jungle instead of the city!

And yes, in that saree, I imagine the local folk think you must be one of them, :lol. Sounds like you are having quite an experience so far.


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 26, 2011)

News and Stuff for the Day! _Tuesday, July 26th _
*
Can I touch it? The fascination with African American Hair*
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/LIVING/07/25/touching.natural.black.hair/

*Black Women's Hair Ain't Public Property*
http://shakespearessister.blogspot.com/2011/07/black-womens-hair-aint-public-property.html

*My Hair Grew Long by Accident*
http://www.black-hair-report.com/my-hair-grew-on-accident.html


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 26, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> News and Stuff for the Day! _Tuesday, July 26th _
> *
> Can I touch it? The fascination with African American Hair*
> http://edition.cnn.com/2011/LIVING/07/25/touching.natural.black.hair/
> ...



I liked the "I grew my hair long by accident" but her hair is short so I'm confused. Maybe I've been on this board too long LOL


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 26, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> I liked the "I grew my hair long by accident" but her hair is short so I'm confused. Maybe I've been on this board too long LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I was confused by that too... But I think the first picture by the title must be her with long hair... It would have been better for her to show all of her hair.:scratchch


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 26, 2011)

Somebody posted the "Can I Touch It" article on Twitter yesterday. Very interesting. Honestly, I think some ppl think waaaay too deep about things. For me...if a white woman ASKED me if she could touch my hair I wouldn't be offended. I look at it as...she doesn't have what I have and is just being HUMAN and is curious.....not go off on her about how her ancestors owned my ancestors and blahhdy blah...to me, that doesn't empower us as a ppl. It makes us look even MORE sensitive.  

I can't turn everything into a racist issue. 

Now...on the situation about how the white woman tried to sneak a grab on the black woman's twist as she walked by...I still wouldn't make that a racist issue immediately...I just look at that as...okay: no home training, rude and just don't know how to act. She deserves to be snapped on. But I wouldn't say it was racist...depending on exactly how it went down. 

Just my two Abe's.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 26, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> I liked the "I grew my hair long by accident" but her hair is short so I'm confused. Maybe I've been on this board too long LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I agree.  I don't think any of those pics show long hair. If the first pic was long then it would make sense, due to the nature of the post, to continue with long-haired pics, not the other way around.  I mean a long-haired post would focus on long-haired pics.  I think she did...based on what she feels is long. erplexed


----------



## WyrdWay (Jul 26, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235  I know about oil and bugs  I have all kinds of stuff for  mosquitoes and fleas and all kinds of stuff  

Its really interesting about the "special tradition Indian" hair care stuff we read about isn't something that everyone is using over there. I would suggest a library but I don't imagine that there would be any thing in there about hair specifically. I'm sure if you are going to find something you will defiantly find it within a year. 

Don't forget to take some pictures of interesting architecture... I could use some design ideas for my house. ^_^


----------



## winona (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

  I by no means have long hair but I was reading this thread and I thought it might be helpful for some of yamilee21 questions about the oils/herb that keep bugs away clover from this thread

http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/showthread.php?p=1475201&highlight=insects#post1475201


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jul 26, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> I liked the "I grew my hair long by accident" but her hair is short so I'm confused. Maybe I've been on this board too long LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
No, it's not just you. I don't consider that long either. erplexed


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 26, 2011)

yamilee21 said:


> Mz.MoMo5235 What oil keeps mosquitoes away? I'm getting devoured this summer; you would think I was in the middle of the jungle instead of the city!
> 
> And yes, in that saree, I imagine the local folk think you must be one of them, :lol. Sounds like you are having quite an experience so far.



thye use coconut oil out here but i've been using avons skin so soft bath oil diluted with water and put it in a spray bottle.  when i'm out of that i'll be switching to the coconut oil. 

even their bug sprays and lotions have oils in it, none of them have deet like in the us


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 27, 2011)

_Tips for the Day! Wednesday, July 27th 

Okay ladies.... lets just hang the dirt out there...  We don't want the bacteria from our bonnets, pillows, pillowcases and bedding impeding our hair growth... Let's clean it up!
*
How often should you replace your pillow?* 
http://lifethegreenway.blogspot.com/2011/03/pillow-talk-how-often-should-you.html

*How often should you change your bedsheets?*
http://thehousingforum.com/how-often-should-you-change-your-bed-sheets/
*
Top 8 Tips for Managing Your Curly Hair This Summer*
http://www.wnem.com/story/15149857/top-8-tips-for-managing-your-curly-hair-this-summer


Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 29, 2011)

_Tips for the Day! Friday, July 29th 
_*
Leave-In Conditioner Recipes*

http://motowngirl.com/index.php/leave-in-conditioner-recipes.html

http://www.totallytraci.com/naturalbeauty.htm

http://hubpages.com/hub/Black-Hair-Leave-In-Conditioner-Recipe
_ 

Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 31, 2011)

_Tips for the Day! Sunday, July 31st 
_*
Yummy Homemade Hair Treatments*
http://madamenoire.com/63764/yummy-homemade-hair-treatments/

*Smelly Hair Syndrome*
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/perry-romanowski/smelly-hair-syndrome_b_888736.html

*News: Angry Ex Cuts Woman's Hair*
http://onlineathens.com/stories/072711/cop_862643198.shtml
_ 

Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey everyone. I was asked by our dear friend JupiterMoon aka CelinaStarr to tell you all she says goodbye and farewell. She's decided not to return to LHCF. 

I'm sad now.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 1, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey everyone. I was asked by our dear friend JupiterMoon aka CelinaStarr to tell you all she says goodbye and farewell. She's decided not to return to LHCF.
> 
> I'm sad now.



OH no, she will be missed, she was such an inspiration.


----------



## Shadiyah (Aug 1, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey everyone. I was asked by our dear friend JupiterMoon aka CelinaStarr to tell you all she says goodbye and farewell. She's decided not to return to LHCF.
> 
> I'm sad now.


 
did she say why??????


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 1, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> did she say why??????



Something went down and she ain't comin back.  I don't know exactly what happened but she just wanted me to relay her msg.


----------



## Spring (Aug 1, 2011)

Celina was kind and very helpful.... this is definitely a loss for a lot of us here. Celina you will be missed. :Rose:  :Rose:


----------



## WyrdWay (Aug 1, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey everyone. I was asked by our dear friend JupiterMoon aka CelinaStarr to tell you all she says goodbye and farewell. She's decided not to return to LHCF.
> 
> I'm sad now.



Oh no.   she was one of my first hair idols.
But you have to do what is best for you.
I will miss her too


----------



## Miss*Tress (Aug 2, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Something went down and she ain't comin back.  I don't know exactly what happened but she just wanted me to relay her msg.


Please let her know that she will be missed.
I understand that she may wish to be discreet, but if she's been bullied off the forum, I do hope she has reported the person to the forum owner and administrator. I hate the idea of bad-minded people chasing away someone as lovely and inspirational as Celina Starr. It should be the other way around.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 2, 2011)

So sad how some spend their time tearing down instead of building up. I think if you're secure in who you are then there's no need to tear someone else down. *stepping off my soapbox*

Speaking of hair... (notice the smooth transition. )

So, I was going to cosign FoxxyLock's post about not being able to do anything with her hair. I was finger detangling and oiling my hair last night and my hair was huge and I kept trying to smooth it down and wondered to myself, how am I going to tame this hair? Then it ocurred to me that I've been idolizing HairCrush's hair and how thick and lush it is, but I'm tripping because mine is big and thick too? Once it hit me that this is just how this much of my hair looks and it's getting full AND long (like HairCrush) I saw it differently, fluffed my hair a bit and pranced around hubby with my hair out. He LOVES it (!) but never really get to see it either. I lock myself away in the bathroom when I'm doing my hair so, he was excited to see all that hair out. So now, I've got a renewed attitude regarding my hair. I really was about to say enough is enough. Really.  

Ok, off to stalk HairCrush's videos to get some style ideas.


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you.  Luckily, I was able to come back.  The thought of never being able to post in this thread again made me very sad.  I would have really missed all of you wonderful ladies.  



SmilingElephant said:


> Something went down and she ain't comin back.  I don't know exactly what happened but she just wanted me to relay her msg.



To make a long story short I made the    but thankfully it was lifted.  Everything's done and over with now.  It's all in the past.  Thank goodness.   

@NJoy, HairCrush's hair is amazing and your hair is lovely too.  You have a very nice blog.

How is everyone's hair?   Nothing new with me. I'm still co washing once every 1-2 weeks.  www.ketylo.com has new hair sticks.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 8, 2011)

^^^ Glad to see you back!  And thanks for the compliments.


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 8, 2011)

Any update?  

I think I have about an inch until my longest layers touch thigh length if I'm able to grow thigh length.  I've read that most peoples' terminal length stops at classic.  My hair's growing really slow now.  I think I'm nearing the end.   

Here's the length today:












^^^I just need an inch for top of thigh length and my hair grows about 0.5 inches a month.  If I'm able to grow thigh length I should be there by the end of the year.

Old pics of growth:

*August 2009* (a few months after getting the last of relaxed ends chopped off---transitioned for 3 years):









*December 2009*:









*March 2010*:






*November 2010*:






*August 2009 versus August 2011*:









Happy hair growing all!


----------



## NJoy (Aug 8, 2011)

^^^^^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'tis all.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 8, 2011)

Okay....I'm not even supposed to come anywhere near this thread (I'm only SL),but when I saw that jupitermoon was back, I had to stop lurking and say something. Glad that you're back and your hair is AMAZING!!!! That's all. I'll go back to lurking again


----------



## Lucia (Aug 8, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> Thank you.  Luckily, I was able to come back.  The thought of never being able to post in this thread again made me very sad.  I would have really missed all of you wonderful ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jupitermoon said:


> Any update?
> 
> I think I have about an inch until my longest layers touch thigh length if I'm able to grow thigh length.  I've read that most peoples' terminal length stops at classic.  My hair's growing really slow now.  I think I'm nearing the end.
> 
> ...



YAAAAY!!!! your back, glad to see you back and with hair updates.  :woohoo:   

your hair is still growing congratz, it's inspiring and gorgeous


----------



## WyrdWay (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm glad to see this thread a little more lively *_* This is one of my favorite hangouts.
I'm super happy you're back jupitermoon  I hope the other longies get in here and update too!


----------



## Spring (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome back jupitermoon !! It's good to see this thread bumped and active again .


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 8, 2011)

jupitermoon.....back.girlie!....im.glad.you're.back


----------



## Striving4perfection86 (Aug 9, 2011)

Haters are gonna hate........ glad ur black jupitermoon.......i'm a stalker of ur hair......anyways like nikki, i'm gonna go back to lurking


----------



## Ltown (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi us lurker love you all and jupitermoon you are the bomb.com. Love your hair, and everything you have to share. Ignore those haters, blocked them because you have more friends and support then you know.


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 9, 2011)

jupitermoon - I guess I missed a lot.... I have been busy lately so logging all the time is not possible right now.  I am glad you are still around.  Your hair is still growing and I am happy for you.  It is amazing as usual.  As for my hair... I really don't know how long it is... We are still having typhoon weather when it should be summer weather.  Maybe the Japan incident has changed the weather this year... I don't know...  Anyway, My hair is always in shrunken state.  I think it's growing but I can't tell.  So I don't bother trying to figure it out right now.

HHG


----------



## NJoy (Aug 9, 2011)

Hikmah1986 said:


> Haters are gonna hate...


 
^^^ This!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 12, 2011)

Bump!...


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 14, 2011)

_Tips for the Day! Sunday, August 14th 
_*
Top 5 myths about mineral oil - Part 1*
http://thebeautybrains.com/2006/11/28/the-top-5-myths-about-mineral-oil-part-1/

*Myths about mineral Oil - Part 2*
http://thebeautybrains.com/2006/12/01/myths-about-mineral-oil-part-2/
*
Natural Hair Myths*
http://motowngirl.com/index.php/hair-myths.html
*
News : FDA Investigates keratin-Based Products*
http://www.wifr.com/news/headlines/127075368.html
_ 

Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 14, 2011)

Celina: sooooo glad u are back!!!!!


----------



## winona (Aug 14, 2011)

jupitermoon.......another lurker here.  I am so glad u are back.  Your hair is an inspiration


----------



## tarheelgurl (Aug 14, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol thanks everyone. i had a blast in the saree for a good 20 min. after that its an a$$, it takes practice to be able to wear one ALL FREAKIN DAY!!!! i made it 4.5hrs and took mine off lol.
> 
> @SmilingElephant
> out here they wear their sarees all day everyday. no special occasions or anything. its they're regular clothes. that and the tunic tops with the loose leggings. now that i rock on a regular cause its comfy and cool lol.
> ...


 
I see why they think you are one of them because you DO look like one of them!! Beautiful saree and beautiful hair! You are a very pretty girl!


----------



## ~You Da Truth~ (Aug 14, 2011)

winona said:


> jupitermoon.......another lurker here.  *I am so glad u are back*.  Your hair is an inspiration



So am I! Welcome Back Celina!!!!! 
ETA: Keep Inspiring!


----------



## Lucia (Aug 16, 2011)

~You Da Truth~ said:


> So am I! Welcome Back Celina!!!!!
> ETA: Keep Inspiring!



Wait a min is that your pic in your avatar? 
How long is your hair these days? 
Btw thanks to all the lurkurs who came out of hiding to post


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 19, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> Thank you.  Luckily, I was able to come back.  The thought of never being able to post in this thread again made me very sad.  I would have really missed all of you wonderful ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG I THOUGHT YOU WERE GONE FOREVER


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 19, 2011)

so me and my hair are not getting along right now.

i have a feeling it has more to do with the change in diet rather than the change in climate.  i dont get to eat meat as often as i'm used to and i dont have the all powerful milk at my disposal as usual.  

plus side is that i've lost a lot of weight.  down side is i know its effecting my hair growth because its shedding more than usual.  plus my nails arent growing as fast and are breaking easily.  so i need to find a way to get more meat on the side.

i know its not a lack of protein because the food they're feeding us, while are vegetarian, are still high in protein.  

so i started taking iron pills again thinking maybe the lack of meat is causing a lack of iron which might be messing me up... i dunno though


----------



## Lucia (Aug 20, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so me and my hair are not getting along right now.
> 
> i have a feeling it has more to do with the change in diet rather than the change in climate.  i dont get to eat meat as often as i'm used to and i dont have the all powerful milk at my disposal as usual.
> 
> ...



How about chicken and fish, lean proteins can work too. Do they have protein powder there?


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 23, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff for the Day! Tuesday, August 23rd 
__
Sorry I have been away.... I was at summer camp with a bunch of screaming kids. Anyway, I am back._
*
Don't Let  Hair Keep You From The Gym*
http://www.wpbf.com/health/28941003/detail.html

*Ancient Egyptians Used Hair Gel*
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=ancient-egyptians-used-hair
*
Stress Really Does Make Your Hair Grey*
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...s-make-your-hair-go-grey-scientists-find.html
*
Best Anti-Aging  Products*
http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/44229023/ns/today-style/
*
What Your Hair Wants To Know*
http://yourlife.usatoday.com/your-l.../08/What-your-hair-wants-you-to-know/414616/1

_ 

Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 24, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff for the Day! Tuesday, August 24th
_


*15 New Uses For Your Hair  Dryer*
http://www.care2.com/greenliving/15-new-uses-for-your-hair-dryer.html

*Quake Stress May Cause Hair Loss*
http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/health/5495896/Quake-stress-may-cause-hair-loss

*Season Proof Your Hair*
http://madamenoire.com/67360/season-proof-your-hair/
*
Most Viewed Frizzy Hair  Styles*
http://www.ukhairdressers.com/style/top 40 frizzy hairstyles.asp
*
Very Long Hair Style Gallery*
http://www.beauty-and-the-bath.com/long-long-hair.html
_ 

Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 26, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff for the Day! Friday, August 26th 
_*
Women Rocking Natural Hair and Evening Gowns*
http://feministing.com/2011/08/25/nyt-mag-features-women-rocking-natural-hair-and-evening-gowns/
*
No Shampoo Routine*
http://motowngirl.com/index.php/no-shampoo-routine.html
*
Benefits of the Hooded Dryer*
http://www.long-healthy-hair-advisor.com/hooded-dryer.html

_ 

Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 27, 2011)

Lucia said:


> How about chicken and fish, lean proteins can work too. Do they have protein powder there?



we only get non-veg meals 3x a wk.  we dont have a kitchen in our dorm rooms so i cant buy any and cook for my self  

i saw some protein powders but stores here are like the 99 cent store back in the states, just cause you saw it that one time, doesnt mean you'll ever see it again lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 27, 2011)

proof that my hair hasnt grown a freakin centimeter since i've been here (which is now a full 2 months i think)


----------



## Lucia (Aug 27, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235

Well at least you have direct access to Ayurvedic powders and oils. Try to get some info on that from some locals and where to buy them. that might help make up for the lack of protien.  Also green leafy veggies help hair growth too if you're not eating enough protein.


----------



## ~You Da Truth~ (Aug 28, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Wait a min is that your pic in your avatar?
> No, it's my DD...
> How long is your hair these days?
> Pushing calf...
> ...


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 - You have changed climates... please try to get as much milk as you can.  You need the vitamin D. If you can find supplements there. buy some vitamin D tablets.  You have stopped your vitamin D sources.  This is very crucial to preventing hair loss and your hair's growth. But please continue with the vegetables and fruits. Look for some soybean products that will also aide you with added protein.  These are all things I have dealt with here.  My biggest help was making sure I had enough Vitamin D.


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Someone help me out please.....*
_*
Pure Paws Ultra Silk Cream Conditioner*_ is used for dogs with cotton hair and heavy coats....  I want to know what the ingredients are. Can someone look at the ingredients when you are shopping and post them here? I could not find the ingredients online.

I have a purpose for this.  In search of solving the thin strand, cotton hair, heavy density, ssk issues.

Thanks so much in advance.


*Scratch That.... I found the ingredients at this link:*
http://www.purepawsusa.com/silkcreamingred.html

Now I need to research these ingredients and see what I come up with.... This product is used on expensive dogs and some with sensitive skin. It makes their coats soft, shiny and silky. It is the *resolution to their matting problems *as well.  So I am very curious about this products ingredients.


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 29, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff for the Day! Sunday & Monday, August 28th and 29th 
_*
Book Review: Hair Products 101 By Chicoro*
http://peoplewithvoices.com/2011/08/28/book-review-hair-products-101-by-chicoro/

*Style Your Hair the Retro Way*
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...e-your-hair-retro-way/articleshow/9768089.cms

*These Natural Hair Baby Products are 90210 approved*
http://www.coolmompicks.com/2011/08/these_natural_baby_hair_produc.php

_ 

Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## WyrdWay (Aug 29, 2011)

nevermind... I didn't read the whole post D:

That dog conditioner looks like it has really good ingredients!


----------



## NJoy (Aug 29, 2011)

~You Da Truth~ said:


> Lucia said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a min is that your pic in your avatar?
> ...


----------



## ~You Da Truth~ (Aug 29, 2011)

NJoy said:


> ~You Da Truth~ said:
> 
> 
> > ~You Da Truth~
> ...


----------



## Lucia (Aug 29, 2011)

~You Da Truth~
Hold up your DD is pushing CALF LENGTH  
WOW good job mammi and you have more than earned your nametag caue you ARE tha TRUTH


----------



## ~You Da Truth~ (Aug 29, 2011)

Lucia said:


> ~You Da Truth~
> Hold up your DD is pushing CALF LENGTH
> WOW good job mammi and you have more than earned your* nametag caue you ARE tha TRUTH *



Yeah, DD is going there
 @ the bold: Girrrl, only if you knew the story behind that name! I can't tell ya though a lil too personal...

 Go figure!


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 29, 2011)

~You Da Truth~ said:


> Lucia said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a min is that your pic in your avatar?
> ...


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 30, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff for the Day! Tuesday, August 30th 
_*
Myth Busting About Thinning Hair*
http://style.lifegoesstrong.com/myth-busting-about-thinning-hair

*Is Your Hair Controlling Your Life*
http://madamenoire.com/68220/is-your-hair-controlling-your-life/
*
News: Man Arrested For Cutting Girlfriends Hair in Her Sleep*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...girlfriends-hair-sleep.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

_ 

Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 30, 2011)

~You Da Truth~ said:


> *Yeah, DD is going there*
> @ the bold: Girrrl, only if you knew the story behind that name! I can't tell ya though a lil too personal...
> 
> Go figure!



~You Da Truth~  I added your daughter to the _*Floor Length section *_on the first page as a supporter.... I just had to have one there!


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 31, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff for the Day! Wednesday, August 31st 
_*
Is Natural Hair Really The Answer To Healthy Strong Drama-Free Hair*
http://clutchmagonline.com/2011/08/...the-answer-to-healthy-strong-drama-free-hair/

*Inspiration For Natural Hair Brides*
http://www.afrobella.com/2011/08/30/inspiration-for-natural-hair-brides/
*
Another Look at the Structure of Hair*
http://reverseskinaging.com/hairbiology2.html

_ 

Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 1, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff for the Day! Thursday, September 1st 
_*
De-tangle  Matted Hair
*http://www.besthairtreatments.org/105-best-hair-treatment.html

 (After reading several articles on the *Matted Hair* subject, for the  most extreme conditions... The dog method proved to be the best  http://purepaws.net/maltese.htm . It seems they have perfected the  technique and humans still have a ways to go. product and use... If I am not mistaken, they are more high maintenance than us!)

*Hair Essay: The Great Black Hair Obsession*
http://www.endarkenment.com/hair/essays/ofari.htm

*The Natural Sorority *
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/08/30/pi-nappa-kappa-the-natura_n_941986.html

_ 

Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 1, 2011)

This thread calms me down for some reason


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 2, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff for the Day! Friday, September 2nd
_*
A Natural Way To Dye Your Hair*
http://www.foxnews.com/health/2011/09/01/natural-way-to-dye-your-hair/
*
Going Bald? The Fault May Lie In Your Cells*
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/health/2011/09/01/going-bald-the-cells-that-could-be-to-blame/

*Learn How To Grow Hair Long and Keep It Healthy - 20 Steps*
http://www.longlocks.com/how-to-grow-long-hair.htm
*
Best Way To Grow Out a Relaxer Without Cutting Your  Hair*
http://experts.merchantcircle.com/a...t-a-Relaxer-Without-Cutting-Your-Hair/1001683

_ 

Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 5, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff for the Day! Monday, September 5th
_*
Top 10 Foods That Improve Your Hair*
http://www.foxnews.com/health/2011/09/04/top-10-foods-that-improve-your-hair/?test=faces

*Dry Shampoo Guide*
http://dryshampooguide.com/category/home-remedies

*Baldness May Be Reversed By Stem Cell Use*
http://www.thirdage.com/news/baldness-may-be-reversed-by-stem-cell-use_09-03-2011


_
Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 5, 2011)

I am in the yamilee21 club... Know matter how long my hair gets, my curly hang time just won't get past APL.  That fine hair mixed in my head will shrink the rest up every time...  I can only achieve long curl length with a braidout...


----------



## yamilee21 (Sep 5, 2011)

^^^ *giggle* On LHC, there's a thread called "Long Hair Sightings" and it always makes me shake my head to myself, thinking about how those of us with super-shrinkage will never be sighted and cited. 


I'm still waiting for the post-partum and post-illness shedding to stop. My ponytail went from 4 inches to 3 inches, and my edges seem to have vaporized. I've been using castor oil on the edges, which always seem to help. Two days ago, I *thought* I was reaching for the castor oil bottle, but accidentally got the baby's soap bottle, and dumped a few tablespoons of soap on my head instead.


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 6, 2011)

_Tip  for the Day! Tuesday, September 6th
_*
**Treatment For Dry and Brittle Hair*
http://www.doctortipster.com/4644-how-to-treat-dry-and-brittle-hair.html
 
_
Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 7, 2011)

_Tip  for the Day! Tuesday, September 7th
_*
**What Causes Thinning Hair Ends and How You Can Prevent Them*
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/363044/what_causes_thinning_hair_ends_and.html

*Growth and Length Retention*
http://hairandhealth.blogspot.com/2011/01/twist-series-growth-length-retention-i.html
 
_
Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 8, 2011)

so i wanted to share some more of india with you guys.


i got to go to an indian wedding which was pretty cool.  the brides hair is retarded long!!!!!  like i almost passed out! and it was soooo healthy!!!!

so here is a not so great pic of her hair











i also took some video of the band and at the end of the video i get a really good shot of her hair and then you hear me damn near scream "i got her hair!!!" lol


and then here is me after a long a$$ day of working from 1am-8am, going to a wedding from 8am-1pm, then me realizing its a holiday and taking a look around the temple (so dont mind me looking a little crazy and shinny lol)


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 8, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i wanted to share some more of india with you guys.
> 
> 
> i got to go to an indian wedding which was pretty cool.  the brides hair is retarded long!!!!!  like i almost passed out! and it was soooo healthy!!!!
> ...



Thanks so much for this!  I did hear you loud and clear...  a very good hair obsession moment...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 8, 2011)

i know!!! i didnt even realize i said it until i played the video back later for someone lol


----------



## WyrdWay (Sep 8, 2011)

THAT WAS GREAT!!!
Who ever you said it to laughed! I guess you had been talking about it during the wedding?  That was awesome thanks for the video. 
I <3 me some indian music.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 8, 2011)

lol yes... everyone was like "wow, what is your deal with hair?" lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 8, 2011)

lol i just watched it again... that was my supervisor laughing at me. he's indian so hair that length is normal for him and he thinks its so funny that the 1st thing out of my mouth when i'm introduced to an indian woman is hair oils/products lol

he teases me about it all the time lol


----------



## DesignerCurls (Sep 9, 2011)

^ thanks for the video...nice inspiration!  i would be asking about their oils & products too! lol


----------



## yamilee21 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this, Mz.MoMo5235. I wish you had a chance to post more often, because I am really enjoying hearing about your experiences in India.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 10, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235
THanks for posting, nice pics and video.  Looks like you're having a good experience there. 
I would be just like you asking them about oils and ayurvedic powders and stuff, no shame in my game either.


----------



## ~You Da Truth~ (Sep 10, 2011)

Awesome video! Thanks for sharing such a beautiful moment with us and what lovely heads of hair.


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 13, 2011)

_Tip  for the Day! Tuesday, September 13th
_
*Avocado Hair  Mask for Dry Fall Weather*
http://www.self.com/beauty/blogs/beyondthebeautypages/2011/08/diy-hair-mask-for-dry-fall-wea.html

*Caring  For Your Scalp* (nourishing cream on your scalp at bedtime....  especially the crown. I never thought of that...Good idea for daily  co-washers...)
http://www.hairlossexpert.co.uk/caring-for-your-scalp.html

*Interesting Article: Hair Growing Treatments*
http://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2011/02/08/health-watch-hair-growing-treatments/

 
_
Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 15, 2011)

_Tip  for the Day! Tuesday, September 15th
_
*Top Ten Hair Trends for Fall 2011*
http://www.thebudgetfashionista.com/archive/hair-trends-fall-2011/
*
They are a little late with this one....* _*I think we already cornered the market on wash-n-go's!*_
http://www.divinecaroline.com/22260/118178-wash-and-go-hair-spring-2012-sign#0

*Update Brazilian Blowout Hair Treatment Takes the Heat from FDA*
http://abcnews.go.com/Health/Wellne...formaldehyde-false-labeling/story?id=14471900

 
_
Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## WyrdWay (Sep 15, 2011)

candy282
http://www.divinecaroline.com/22260/118178-wash-and-go-hair-spring-2012-sign#0

Those pictures just had me looking for split ends! 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 16, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff   for the Day! Friday, September 16th
_*
**The Reality of Runway Hair*
http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/beauty/the-reality-of-runway-hair-2552436/
*
Do you Change Your Beauty Routine for Men?*
http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/beauty/do-you-change-your-beauty-routine-for-men-2544400/

*Wedding  Hair*
http://www.onewed.com/blog/savvy-sc...more-fashion-week-wedding-hair-makeup-trends/
 
_
Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 18, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff   for the Day! Sunday, September 18th
_*
**4 Ways To Maintain Beautiful Hair* (There are more interesting articles at the bottom of this one.)
http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/beauty/4-ways-to-maintain-beautiful-hair-2538041/
*
Fashion Week Embraces Grey Hair*
http://www.guardian.co.uk/fashion/2011/sep/18/grey-hair-women-fashion
*
Restyle Your Wardrobe Without Spending a Dime* (Why not have your hair, body and wardrobe in check!)
http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/beauty/restyle-your-wardrobe-without-spending-a-dime-2544213/
 
_
Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 20, 2011)

So I flat ironed my hair but it did not survive the humidity of india lol.  when i get home, i will wrap it for a few hours, un-wrap and take some snaps asap.

i'm not feeling too thrilled by my ends, growth or anything.  then i started going to the gym and found out that a) i'm stupid out of shape and b) i have lost ZERO weight!!!  that really touched a nerve with me.  i dont know how to feel about that but that's for another thread lol


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 23, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff   for the Day! Friday, September 23rd
_*
**10 Hair and Makeup Looks Men Like Least...*
http://thelook.today.com/_news/2011/09/21/7844229-10-hair-and-makeup-looks-men-like-the-least


*Increased Hair Loss In Divorced Women*
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/21/divorce-causes-hair-loss-_n_974544.html*

More About Origination From Africa* 
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/23/science/23aborigines.html?_r=1

*Wife's hair Requires Air Conditioning Year  Around*
http://www.bostonherald.com/busines...ticleid=1366813&srvc=business&position=recent
*
How To Make Conditioners*
http://mia-carter.suite101.com/how-to-make-conditioners----homemade-hair-conditioner-recipes-a389301
 
_
Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 25, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff   for the Day! Sunday, September 25th
_*
**5 Foods For Soft, Smooth, Shiny Hair*
http://eatdrinkbetter.com/2011/09/25/5-foods-for-soft-smooth-shiny-beautiful-hair/

*Hair Dye Disaster*
http://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2011/09/22/exclusive-hair-dye-disaster/

_
Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 27, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff   for the Day! Tuesday, September 27th
_*
I Love My Curly Hair, Deal With It!*
http://thoughtcatalog.com/2011/i-love-my-curly-hair-deal-with-it/
*
Easy Steps For Preventing Bed Head*
http://www.gracenglamour.com/easy-steps-for-preventing-bed-head/

_
Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 27, 2011)

How are you ladies doing? Any updates?


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 29, 2011)

wheezy807 said:


> How are you ladies doing? Any updates?



Even though updates are not until December, I think I will be doing one soon.


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 29, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff   for the Day! Thursday, September 28th
_*
**How Hair Detangler Workers*
http://chemistry.about.com/b/2011/09/28/how-hair-detangler-works.htm
*
Make a Hair Band and Clip Organizer*
http://www.sippycupmom.com/2011/09/make-it-pretty-wednesdays-hair-clip-headband-organizer.html
*
The Trick to Rollerset Wet Hair*
http://www.dominicanblowout.com/how_to/the-trick-to-roller-setting-wet-hair/

*Rollerset Afro*
http://www.kisforkinky.com/2010/11/i-want-her-hair-roller-set-afro/

_
Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## yamilee21 (Sep 30, 2011)

wheezy807 said:


> How are you ladies doing? Any updates?



Gorgeous hair in your signature picture, wheezy807.

My update: I'm still afraid to take pictures, still shedding like crazy. Yesterday I was able to put all of my hair into a ponytail using a size SMALL Flexi-8. If you are familiar with Flexi-8 clips, you can understand the sad significance of such a thing.   I've continued taking prenatal vitamins but they are powerless against my follicles' desire to render me bald.  But on the amusing side, my new growth consists almost exclusively of tiny coffee-stirrer sized curls, rather than the usual variety of five different curl sizes. What is less amusing is that my new growth is all coming in white!


----------



## yamilee21 (Oct 4, 2011)

Did I kill this thread with my disappointing last post?


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 4, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235
You look like a straight up Indian woman. I was like where is she? I can't find her LOL  Your hair looks gorgeous







yamilee21 I am sure you didn't scare anyone  I hope your shedding goes away


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 5, 2011)

yamilee21 said:


> Did I kill this thread with my disappointing last post?



Not at all.... I feel ya.... My new growth is coming in with a lot of tightly coiled fine hairs and it is tangling and snapping off my long hairs.  I am frustrated with that!erplexed I have to do intensive S&D for those coils before I can even do finger combing or else I'll have a hand full of hair. I spent the whole weekend on my head.  I hope this is just a faze and not a permanent thing.


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 5, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff   for the Day! Wednesday, October 5th _
*
5 Misconceptions About Natural Hair*
http://hellobeautiful.com/style-beauty/reginamichelle/5-misconceptions-about-natural-hair/
*
Hair Color Over 40*
http://style.lifegoesstrong.com/hair-color-over-40
*
5 Sexy Ideas For Long Hair This Fall*
http://hellobeautiful.com/style-beauty/hellobeautifulstaff1/long-black-hair-styles-2011/

_
Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 5, 2011)

I was just wondering, if anyone is having a seasonal weather change hair issue right now?  If so, what going on with your hair....

Hair Headache


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 6, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> I was just wondering, if anyone is having a seasonal weather change hair issue right now?  If so, what going on with your hair....
> 
> Hair Headache



I'm not near CL but my hair has all of a sudden started to become super dry. Dryer than usual. So i'll be looking for creamy moisturizers to use for Fall/Winter. 

It's not as humid as usual here in Florida.


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 6, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm not near CL but my hair has all of a sudden started to become super dry. Dryer than usual. So i'll be looking for creamy moisturizers to use for Fall/Winter.
> 
> It's not as humid as usual here in Florida.



SmilingElephant - Yes, that is what is happening to me and it is different from the previous year.  I DC every week or two and it's not helping the situation. I think this is why I am getting the tightly coiled new growth. My last years fall regime is not working this year. I agree with the creamy moisturizers for Fall/Winter.  I need something that works quickly before I lose all my hair.  

If anyone has suggestions, please chime in!

Thanks
HHG


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 6, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> SmilingElephant - Yes, that is what is happening to me and it is different from the previous year.  I DC every week or two and it's not helping the situation. I think this is why I am getting the tightly coiled new growth. My last years fall regime is not working this year. I agree with the creamy moisturizers for Fall/Winter.  I need something that works quickly before I lose all my hair.
> 
> If anyone has suggestions, please chime in!
> 
> ...



Candy828 I've started back using Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie. It's VERY thick and creamy. The only thing I'm not fond of is the scent but it seems to be saving my hair


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 8, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> @Candy828 I've started back using Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie. It's VERY thick and creamy. The only thing I'm not fond of is the scent but it seems to be saving my hair



SmilingElephant - Unfortunately I can't find those kinds of products here.. I am doing another DC this weekend, after that I mixed up a homemade concoction for my hair. I'll let you know how it goes...:crossfingers:


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, I DC'd... then I added some lavender baby oil to my leave-in mix. That seems to be working for me right now. My hair is much softer. But unfortunately I think I have suffered a minor setback.erplexed I don't quite know the extent of damage but I am sure I have lost a good amount of length. My hair is fine and it breaks easy without the right care but it does grow fast. So I am hoping to regain what I lost quickly. I am just very frustrated right now. I also remembered that when I went to the doctor two months ago for a check up, he did blood work. The result was the doctor prescribed medication for high cholesterol. This probably added to the problem. I had to increase my water intake to make sure I am staying hydrated. We never know what may come into our lives to disrupt our hair growth. It takes longer to grow it than it does to destroy it....  Ok... I am on a rant... I am just not feeling very happy right now....


----------



## WyrdWay (Oct 9, 2011)

Candy828
 I am sorry to here about your set back! And I wish it were easier for you to get a hold of more products in Korea.

I hope your hair starts growing faster that it is being damaged away  I hope that for all of us


----------



## Lucia (Oct 9, 2011)

Candy828
Bad cholesterol is bad for you not only health-wise but hair-wise too. 
Those bad fats (belly fat too) release toxins into your body and they cause hair thinning and hair fall.
But on the bright side once you get that under control the thinning and shedding should stop. Also check out the kind of medicine they've given you cause that could help or hurt. 
Just keep on your regimen and you will gain back what you've lost.


----------



## ~You Da Truth~ (Oct 9, 2011)

Candy828 

ITA: with Lucia, you may also want to check your Vitamin D & Iron level...


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 9, 2011)

Lucia said:


> @Candy828
> Bad cholesterol is bad for you not only health-wise but hair-wise too.
> Those bad fats (belly fat too) release toxins into your body and they cause hair thinning and hair fall.
> But on the bright side once you get that under control the thinning and shedding should stop. Also check out the kind of medicine they've given you cause that could help or hurt.
> Just keep on your regimen and you will gain back what you've lost.



Thanks Lucia - My cholesterol level was at 190 i think which is under the desirable 200, but the doctor said it was much higher than my history showed and my blood pressure was a little high, with my age he wanted it lower. I'll have to recheck the number to be sure and check the drug name. I know it was a mild drug but I don't remember the name. I did not have a lot of shedding other than normal, but the tight coiled new growth tangled snapped off longer hairs. Add in dryness and disaster struck. This is day two of my new leave-in mix and my hair is still moist and soft. Now I am drinking more than the recommended water amount too. My hair is probably back to about mid-butt length with slightly thin ends.


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 9, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff   for the Day! Sunday, October 9th _
*
Mask Your Hair*
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/life-style/beauty/Mask-your-hair/articleshow/10289844.cms

*News: Rabid bat gets tangled in 3-year old girls hair*
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lan...=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+lanowblog+(L.A.+Now)

_
Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 9, 2011)

^^poor baby I know she was freaking out, I was freaking out just reading the article, can you image if the bat had gotten stuck in an afro


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 11, 2011)

hi guys! still here.  i re-dyed my hair so no more streaks for mo

sadly this tropical weather has done zero for my growth. most indian prods and ayerverdic (sp?) are protein based and do nothing for moisture.  those with curly hair here either have shorter dry hair or they flat iron 100% of the time, or the use western prods like HE HH 

its not the hair wonderland i expected at all.

so once i'm out of my CD i'm trying this new stuff from the body shop...  if its no good i'm going back to cones til i get home


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 11, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff   for the Day! Tuesday, October 11th _
*
Story: I Don't Get My Hair*
http://thoughtcatalog.com/2011/i-dont-get-my-hair/

*Update: TSA On the Lookout for Big Hair and Snow Globes*
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/10/11/opinion/granderson-air-travel-absurdity/
*
New Hair Braiding Law Takes Affect*
http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...united-african-organization-professional-hair

_
Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Lucia (Oct 13, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> hi guys! still here.  i re-dyed my hair so no more streaks for mo
> 
> sadly this tropical weather has done zero for my growth. most indian prods and ayerverdic (sp?) are protein based and do nothing for moisture.  those with curly hair here either have shorter dry hair or they flat iron 100% of the time, or the use western prods like HE HH
> 
> ...



Don't worry about it so much maybe your hair is resting. I'm thinking you need to adjust your regimen and especially hair products to fit this different climate. hot in the the Americas is not the same hot as India-you're right on top of Africa.  Maybe try the oils and the ayurvedic powders to "shampoo" also going back to cones might not be a bad idea. 

Another thing is CD products just may not work for you anymore or work in that climate. My hair didn't like CD products and I tried everything-it didn't hurt my hair either but basically my hair was greasy and laughed at CD. 

You'll have to rework the regimen too then your hair will start growing like a weed again.  
:hugs:


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 13, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff   for the Day! Thursday, October 13th _
*
3 Curly Hair Types*
http://hellobeautiful.com/style-bea...ypes-the-products-youll-need-to-perfect-them/

*Postpartum Hair Loss*
http://www.empowher.com/hair-loss/content/postpartum-hair-loss

*News: 8 Dead at A Hair Salon Shoot*
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/10/12/6-dead-3-reported-injured-in-los-angeles-hair-salon-shooting/
_
Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 14, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff   for the Day! Friday, October 14th _
*
Soften Up Your Dry Hair With Mayonnaise*
http://lifehacker.com/5849383/soften-up-your-dry-hair-and-skin-with-mayonnaise

*News: Teenager Dies from Hair Dye Reaction*
http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/8359965/hair-dye-teen-dies-after-allergic-reaction

_
Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 16, 2011)

so... after checking out several stores and speaking to as many indian women as i can (who speak english well enough to get what i'm talking about) i have come to this conclusion....


indian women do not use hair conditioner 

i started noticing this because i was having some issues finding products i can use as you guys already know.  another issue i found was that for a country that has women with such long hair, their conditioner bottles are very tiny!!!!!  and they're stupid expensive, even the indian brand ones (which arent many)

so then i started to ask women what type of shampoo they use and they use many different types, from well known american brands (dove, HE, garnier +) to indian brands to shampoo powders.  

but then i ask them what conditioners they use and i find out that like 80% of them do not use conditioner. AT ALL!!!  they just do different kind of oil treatments or just use oil flat out.  

i finally got a group of girls to show me their hair stash and its very minimal.  one bottle of a sulfate shampoo (most have no clue what i'm speaking of when i say sulfate free and when i look at their bottles of poo, only one girl had a sulfate free poo and that seems to be because she has a sensitive scalp and didnt realize it was due to sulfates. only one girl had conditioner and it was the smallest bottle i ever saw and she uses it ONLY for the ends of her braids.  then they all have evco of different brands and different types of powders to mix in with it.

so for indian women, oil and powders are the key. conditioner is something they dont even think about.

i tried getting some tips on the powders but by then i was hungry and wasnt paying much attention.  i will need another hair oil class lol


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 17, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 - That is very interesting... I would have thought with all that hair there was more to it than that.  But I guess that just shows that going with the basic's is more beneficial than we think...:scratchch  Anyway, after my setback, I have been babying my ends and dusting all over my head. What I have found out if you dust or trim the minimal amount of your hair regularly. Your hair will strengthen and look and feel so much healthier. To keep my ends oiled, I am using a mix of vitamin E, Sunflower oil with a very little bit of baby oil... yes, I said it... baby oil. This mix is very light and does not weight the hair down. But what I found for my fine hair at least... adding the baby oil made the oil stick to my hair strands and last longer if that makes any sense. I have become the Queen of Homemade since I don't have access to many products.  This is what you'll have to do as well. Especially for conditioning your hair. If you have only a little bottle of conditioner you can doctor it up to make it a super conditioner. That is what I do. You will have to play with the mixer ingredients to figure out what is going to work best for your hair. I went through about 5 recipes before I found a perfect match.


----------



## Tiye (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi All - I don't have hair anywhere near any of your lengths so I'm just peeping in for inspiration.

Mz.MoMo5235 Thanks for sharing your observations.  I'm big on ayurvedic herbs for beauty although I've never been to India and basically everything I know right now comes from reading and research. I make do with dried powders which are good, but have their limitations sometimes, but in your shoes I'd be having having a blast trying out the fresh versions of everything. I can't imagine needing bottled conditioner with easy access to fresh coconuts, and fresh made coconut oil for example. I read a few dozen pages back that you're in India for work, and suppose in modern India a lot people might not even bother with a lot of the old fashioned remedies as much but I'd hunt them down anyway.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 17, 2011)

Tiye said:


> Hi All - I don't have hair anywhere near any of your lengths so I'm just peeping in for inspiration.
> 
> Mz.MoMo5235 Thanks for sharing your observations.  I'm big on ayurvedic herbs for beauty although I've never been to India and basically everything I know right now comes from reading and research. I make do with dried powders which are good, but have their limitations sometimes, but in your shoes I'd be having having a blast trying out the fresh versions of everything. I can't imagine needing bottled conditioner with easy access to fresh coconuts, and fresh made coconut oil for example. I read a few dozen pages back that you're in India for work, and suppose in modern India a lot people might not even bother with a lot of the old fashioned remedies as much but I'd hunt them down anyway.



Tiye

I thought it would be a blast too but it is not...  in hair prod stores there are lots of oils but when you look at the ingredients (like the amla oil) the 1st thing is mineral oil.  so i stick with getting the giant bottle of parachute.  its a trusted well known brand. the locals use it on their hair, skin and to cook with, plus it keeps mosquito away when its on your skin. 

the powders need to be mixed with oil or yogurt and are a messy mess and are primarily to stop shedding and to strengthen the strands (i.e protein).  but it does nothing for moisture.  so after a while my hair was hard and crunchy from protein overload!!!

i can only play with the powders every so often and have decided to only use them once every 2-3 months. the rest of the time i have to focus on retaining moisture.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 18, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Mz.MoMo5235 - That is very interesting... I would have thought with all that hair there was more to it than that.  But I guess that just shows that going with the basic's is more beneficial than we think...:scratchch  Anyway, after my setback, I have been babying my ends and dusting all over my head. What I have found out if you dust or trim the minimal amount of your hair regularly. Your hair will strengthen and look and feel so much healthier. To keep my ends oiled, I am using a mix of vitamin E, Sunflower oil with a very little bit of baby oil... yes, I said it... baby oil. This mix is very light and does not weight the hair down. But what I found for my fine hair at least... adding the baby oil made the oil stick to my hair strands and last longer if that makes any sense. I have become the Queen of Homemade since I don't have access to many products.  This is what you'll have to do as well. Especially for conditioning your hair. If you have only a little bottle of conditioner you can doctor it up to make it a super conditioner. That is what I do. You will have to play with the mixer ingredients to figure out what is going to work best for your hair. I went through about 5 recipes before I found a perfect match.




no kidding when you say minimal access.  i feel like i'm going to die!!! this trip is for sure breaking me of my pj'ism.  I think if i just stick with a sulfate free poo. stretch my conditioners with oils and other moisturizers and oil oil oil oil oil... I should be fine.

my hair is starting to feel normal again but again i think it was from a protein overload trying to use all these powders and stuff.

i guess the indian way is not the way meant for my hair.

i would love to travel to africa one day and see what they use in the real rural areas.  i know my hair like shae butter (to an extent) and i would assume their practices would better meet our hair needs than indian hair practices


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 18, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> no kidding when you say minimal access.  i feel like i'm going to die!!! this trip is for sure breaking me of my pj'ism.  I think if i just stick with a sulfate free poo. stretch my conditioners with oils and other moisturizers and oil oil oil oil oil... I should be fine.
> 
> my hair is starting to feel normal again but again i think it was from a protein overload trying to use all these powders and stuff.
> 
> ...



@Mz.MoMo5235 - One thing I do to stretch conditioners besides the oil, I also add lavender baby lotion.  Baby lotion is the easiest, safest thing you can add.  The lavender is also good for the hair. You can identify the bottle with a lavender color top and writing.... So if you can find Johnson&Johnson lavender baby lotion, use it, it's a great conditioner. Johnson&Johnson baby products are very popular in most countries.

Also, since they like American products, you may be able to find a good lotion with "Shea Butter" in it.... This will make for a good addition to your conditioner.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 18, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> @Mz.MoMo5235 - One thing I do to stretch conditioners besides the oil, I also add lavender baby lotion.  Baby lotion is the easiest, safest thing you can add.  The lavender is also good for the hair. You can identify the bottle with a lavender color top and writing.... So if you can find Johnson&Johnson lavender baby lotion, use it, it's a great conditioner. Johnson&Johnson baby products are very popular in most countries.
> 
> Also, since they like American products, you may be able to find a good lotion with "Shea Butter" in it.... This will make for a good addition to your conditioner.




i would have never thought of using lotion!!!  and they have tons of it here!!!!  what about mineral oil or cones? or do you not worry about that?


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 18, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i would have never thought of using lotion!!!  and they have tons of it here!!!!  what about mineral oil or cones? or do you not worry about that?



My hair actually likes a little mineral oil so I don't worry about it. I think a little does not hurt.  I use cones most of the time because that is what is available. But I do a vinegar rinse once a month with vinegar added to tea (you can add other things to your rinse to give your hair what it needs). This is better than clarifying your hair and helps to give the hair shine and gets rid of build up at the same time. I do have my herbs. I add my tea tree, lavender, rosemary, and cedarwood to any of my oil mixtures. I have truly learned how to survive without a lot of products.

Also visit any vitamin shop and buy things like vitamin E capsules, Omega 3 capsules.... Things you can get in capsule form you can add to your mixtures.


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 18, 2011)

@Mz.MoMo5235* - One other thing.... When you are looking for lotions, you want to choose something that is very creamy.  Flat lotion will not work well and tends to leave a film on your hair. The better quality of lotion the better your result will be.
*


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 19, 2011)

thanks chica!!!!! i was sure india was going to be such a set back i started to think about cutting to a pixie cut!!!  now there is hope lol


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 19, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> thanks chica!!!!! i was sure india was going to be such a set back i started to think about cutting to a pixie cut!!!  now there is hope lol



No problem sis. I saw the word pixie I almost fainted!  LOL 
So, try some new things and let me know how it goes!

HHG


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 20, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff   for the Day! Thursday, October 20th _


*About Vitamin E and Good Sources*
Also: "In numerous research studies, vitamin E applied topically to the skin has been shown to prevent UV damage."
http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=nutrient&dbid=111

*News: Battle of Hair Braiding Heats Up*
http://www.heraldextra.com/news/loc...cle_a9621f71-50e7-55c1-a862-d6d04d48f0c1.html



_
Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 21, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff   for the Day! Friday, October 21th _


*Cassia vs Henna*
http://www.hennaforhair.com/faq/cassiaobovata.html
*
Coconut Milk Hair Soak and Conditioner Recipe Included *
http://courtneyshair.wordpress.com/2008/05/28/coconut-milk/
*
How to Stop Hair Loss With Coconut Milk*
http://www.ehow.com/how_4449950_stop-hair-loss-coconut-milk.html



_
Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 23, 2011)

So.... As some of you know I've always attributed a lot of my growth and retention on milk and since being in India and not having milk I have been having a terrible time with my hair (not just lack of milk but lack of proper products for my hair type)...

The amount of shedding I see every time I wash is dreadful and having my hair feel like straw for the first time since my relaxed days is depressing.

I've finally fixed the dryness issue with a little tweaking of my hair reggie (thanks candy).   But the shedding (and I know its not breakage because its LOOOONG strands) is just not working for me.

So I tried some alternatives.  I cant find milk to save my life here so I asked some locals and they drink this stuff called toned milk.  So I've been buying different brands of toned milk and its the nastiest thing on the planet!!!  It looks and smells like milk but it tastes like the devil farted in your mouth!!!

I finally broke down and got some soy milk the other day.  I havent gotten that before because I tried it in the states and hated it.  Well it turns out that when you've gone 4mos with out any real milk and have only tasted doo doo toned milk, soy milk magically tastes a hell of a lot better!!!  So I'm praying that the soy milk will help with my shedding and I'll be back on track


----------



## NJoy (Oct 23, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> So.... As some of you know I've always attributed a lot of my growth and retention on milk and since being in India and not having milk I have been having a terrible time with my hair (not just lack of milk but lack of proper products for my hair type)...
> 
> The amount of shedding I see every time I wash is dreadful and having my hair feel like straw for the first time since my relaxed days is depressing.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry about the issues you're having but your commnets about toned milk is hilarious.  I hope soy milk works out for you.  Sounds like things are turning around for the better, slowly but surely.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Janet' (Oct 23, 2011)

Ladies! You are still such an inspiration to me!!!


----------



## choctaw (Oct 24, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 

I found a link to a dairy in your area. http://www.aromamilk.com/index.asp

India is the #1 producer of milk in the world ... however it may not be same product as we are used to. Is full cream milk not sold to general public? 

I hope the soy milk helps. Can you tolerate cheese or yogurt?


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 24, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> So.... As some of you know I've always attributed a lot of my growth and retention on milk and since being in India and not having milk I have been having a terrible time with my hair (not just lack of milk but lack of proper products for my hair type)...
> 
> The amount of shedding I see every time I wash is dreadful and having my hair feel like straw for the first time since my relaxed days is depressing.
> 
> ...



Mz.MoMo5235 - Besides the soy milk, also buy some vitamin D tablets. This will help you a lot...


----------



## Miss*Tress (Oct 24, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> So I tried some alternatives.  I cant find milk to save my life here so I asked some locals and they drink this stuff called toned milk.  So I've been buying different brands of toned milk and its the nastiest thing on the planet!!!  It looks and smells like milk but it tastes like the devil farted in your mouth!!!


I just had to look up this "toned milk" business so this is what I found:


> Toning can be defined as the addition of the constituted skimmed milk to whole buffalo milk so as to reduce the fat to 3%. Its nutritive value is almost similar to that of the fresh cows milk. It is a useful source of protein for special conditions such as malnourishment, pregnancy, etc. Double toned milk is prepared by mixing cows milk or buffalo milk with fresh skimmed milk or skimmed milk reconstituted from skimmed milk powder so that the fat content is not less than 1.5%. Its nutritive value is similar to that of toned milk except for lower fat and vitamin A contents
> 
> Source


I think I would drink lassi instead.


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 27, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff   for the Day! Thursday, October 27th _


*Why You Should Not Stop Taking Your Vitamins*
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-mark-hyman/vitamin-dangers_b_1018430.html

*Is  Your Hair Long Enough* - Check out this gallery.... The author even had  the nerve to say that they never seen anyone with long kinky hair (not  braided) down to their waist. They believe that kind of hair just does  grow that long....
http://madamenoire.com/80200/is-your-hair-long-enough/


_
Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Lucia (Oct 29, 2011)

Official updates
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=578373


----------



## Lita (Oct 30, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235  Sorry that happened to you  ..I hope things work out....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 31, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff   for the Day! Monday, October 31st _


*Straight Hair Comes At A Price*
http://www.montereyherald.com/living/ci_19222181

*Don't Touch My Hair! *- I guess cutting a woman's hair is worst than sicking a gun in her face!
http://www.heraldonline.com/2011/10/26/3475290/report-man-points-gun-cuts-womans.html

*Mane Event*
http://www.smh.com.au/lifestyle/beauty/mane-event-20111029-1motz.html
*
Style Your Hair At Home Yourself*
http://www.hindustantimes.com/News-...your-hair-at-home-iteslf/Article1-762485.aspx

*High Bun It! 7 High Bun Hair Looks and Inspire A Perfect Updo*
http://madamenoire.com/81996/high-bun-it-7-hair-looks-to-inspire-a-perfect-updo/


_
Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 6, 2011)

so i've been drinking soy milk.  the only flavor i like is chocolate lol but at least i'm getting some of the benefit i need.  some of the guys here found some real milk i guess, its sold in a bag instead of a carton.  when i went to buy some they were out so i will have to try again later.

i'm sitting here now with an ayurvedic powder treatment on my head right now. i'm trying a different method of application (thanks Candy828) and i'm hoping to get the results i've been expecting.

i have done a slight trim since i was here but it was very minor and i'm sure it made no difference in my length

i actually have no clue what length i'm at now cause its such a pain to do a length check here.  i flat ironed once and i looked like a poodle in moments!!!!  the humidity is crazy and because of the power difference i'm scared to turn my flat iron up to high out of fear of heat damage.  i could take wet hair shots but by the time the mirror defogs my hair has started to dry and curl up (because of the humidity the mirror stays fogged FOREVER!!!)

so i dont know when i can do an update pic.  but i kind of enjoy not knowing and not worrying about what length i am and just letting my hair do its thing.  now if i can just stop all the shedding (powders and soy milk should help) i'll be a happy camper.  

i do love the ease of getting such a large amount of evco so easily and for so cheap.  evoo is actually pretty pricey here. more than i thought.


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi, I'm currently trying to reach wl. I wanted to know r there any links to fotkis etc. of classic length 4b hair??? tia


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 6, 2011)

aa9746 said:


> Hi, I'm currently trying to reach wl. I wanted to know r there any links to fotkis etc. of classic length 4b hair??? tia


----------



## Candy828 (Nov 7, 2011)

aa9746 said:


> Hi, I'm currently trying to reach wl. I wanted to know r there any links to fotkis etc. of classic length 4b hair??? tia



Hi there!  Glad you stopped by.... I think the only Classic or near Classic Length that  had a blog or fotki was jupitermoon. But I think she close them down.  Starr is at Thigh Length and she has a fotki but I don't think she has  updated it in a long time. The last pictures I saw were Tailbone Length.

HHG


----------



## Candy828 (Nov 7, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff   for the Day! Monday, November 7th _

*Hydrating Hair For The Winter*
http://www.theplainsman.com/view/fu...hair-for-winter?instance=home_news_lead_story

*7 Hair Masks To Save Your Winter Locs*
http://www.thefrisky.com/2011-11-03/7-hair-masks-to-save-your-winter-locks/
*
10 Frugal Beauty  Secrets*
http://www.ridgecrestca.com/community/blogs/billcutterz/x1100395161/10-Frugal-Beauty-Secrets
*
Hair Stylist Saving Lives*
http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2011/11/03/hair-stylists-saving-lives-by-spotting-clients-skin-cancer/
*
Only 7% of Women Like Their Hair*
http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/beauty/only-7-of-women-love-their-hair-says-study-2606910
*
Study: Do You Like Your  Hair*
http://madamenoire.com/84757/study-black-women-love-their-hair-more-than-other-women/


_
Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 7, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Hi there! Glad you stopped by.... I think the only Classic or near Classic Length that had a blog or fotki was @jupitermoon. But I think she close them down. @Starr is at Thigh Length and she has a fotki but I don't think she has updated it in a long time. The last pictures I saw were Tailbone Length.
> 
> HHG


 
Thanks for responding. I didn't see a fotki link. do u have her link? tia


----------



## Candy828 (Nov 7, 2011)

aa9746 said:


> Thanks for responding. I didn't see a fotki link. do u have her link? tia



No Problem!  Here is the link to Starr1's fotki. http://members.fotki.com/Starr1/about/






 Her hair is amazing. Like I said before she is now Thigh Length and you should be able to see that in her LCHF Album. The fotki has the Tailbone Length and shorter pictures.

Enjoy!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 7, 2011)

Whatever happened to jupitermoon tho?...i haven't seen her round here in a WHILE! I hope she's okay!


----------



## Candy828 (Nov 7, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Whatever happened to @jupitermoon tho?...i haven't seen her round here in a WHILE! I hope she's okay!



She is off doing other things.... I think she needed a break. She did have some bad experiences on LHCF.  The longer your hair gets it seems like haters come out of the woodwork!  But I think she'll be back.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 7, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> She is off doing other things.... I think she needed a break. She did have some bad experiences on LHCF.  The longer your hair gets it seems like haters come out of the woodwork!  But I think she'll be back.



I know....i hope she comes back tho


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 8, 2011)

THANKS SMILING E!!! now i have the "I'm not your daddy I'm your grandpa" song stuck in mY brain!!!!! lol


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 8, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> THANKS SMILING E!!! now i have the "I'm not your daddy I'm your grandpa" song stuck in mY brain!!!!! lol



!!!!!!!!

I LOVE that commercial! you're welcome!

Now if you'll excuse me...it's sexy grandpa time!


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 8, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> No Problem! Here is the link to Starr1's fotki. http://members.fotki.com/Starr1/about/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, I need to review lengths. Is thigh past classic?


----------



## orchidgirl (Nov 9, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> She is off doing other things.... I think she needed a break. She did have some bad experiences on LHCF.  The longer your hair gets it seems like haters come out of the woodwork!  But I think she'll be back.



I hope so...would love to see her hair now...can't wait to see yours too candy828.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 9, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> She is off doing other things.... I think she needed a break. She did have some bad experiences on LHCF.  The longer your hair gets it seems like haters come out of the woodwork!  But I think she'll be back.



Oh is that right?  Note to self, unsubscribe at WL. #DramaFree

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Candy828 (Nov 9, 2011)

aa9746 said:


> Thanks, I need to review lengths. Is thigh past classic?



aa9746 Yes. Thigh Length is pass Classic Length.


----------



## Candy828 (Nov 9, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Oh is that right?  Note to self, unsubscribe at WL. #DramaFree
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690



@pre_medicalrulz - Unfortunately at WL you still won't be DramaFree... I am so use to drama addicts I just don't listen... I love long hair and will always grow to my own liking. So, what I am trying to say.... Always do what you feel is best for you.


----------



## Shadiyah (Nov 10, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> THANKS SMILING E!!! now i have the "I'm not your daddy I'm your grandpa" song stuck in mY brain!!!!! lol



I grandson does the dance to that song all the time. My daughter would always sing so he would dance.


----------



## Candy828 (Nov 13, 2011)

_Tips and Stuff   for the Day! Monday, November 14th _
*
Caring For Your Hair While Wearing Weaves*
http://madamenoire.com/89510/hair-drama-what-not-to-do-when-you-decide-to-weave-it-up/

*Haircare Survival Tips for New England Winters* - You might find something helpful here.
http://burlington.patch.com/articles/hair-care-survival-tips-for-new-england-winters

*News: Hair Fetish Killer Convicted*
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/11/11/italy-hairfetish-killer-c_n_1089016.html


_
Happy Hair Growing!

_


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi ladies,

   So good to see all the progress every one has had.   

 I will be backing out of this challenge.  It is too far ahead of me.  

I have really been over whelmed at the reality of how much hair I lost during the 5 years of shedding.  I will be a fuzzy bear for a while as monthly I see the amount of new hairs poking out of my braids at all different lengths. 

  The braids have worked well.  Some news though, I had reported being terminal at upper tailbone but I have noticed I have acheived some length these past 8 months.  Feb 2012 will be a year from when I joined the challenge.  I will see if the growth is significant enough to call it.  It just may be my final fairytale length.  But I am happy for that.   

   So I will park my self over at the new tailbone 2012 thread and patiently nurture my volume and to acheived full tailbone something with fairy tale ends.  Lower tailbone would be if my hair rested on a chair when I sit.

     I updated my siggy with a recent photo.

Here is one of my braids in a bun.












     Keep growing that beautiful hair to longer lengths ladies.


----------



## Lita (Nov 16, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So good to see all the progress every one has had.
> 
> ...




Vintagecoilylocks YOUR HAIR IS BEAUTIFUL...CL pony-tail its on the way....Keep growing!





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Nov 16, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks Your hair is looking fabulous. I am sure you'll reach your TBL goal! I myself am thinking I will stop at Full Classic.  I love the Classic Length look. After my setback I am almost back to Classic but it's going to take time to be full...But it is worth the wait though, I really love that length.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Nov 18, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Vintagecoilylocks Your hair is looking fabulous. I am sure you'll reach your TBL goal! I myself am thinking I will stop at Full Classic.  I love the Classic Length look. After my setback I am almost back to Classic but it's going to take time to be full...But it is worth the wait though, I really love that length.



  I have to completely agree with you.  The Classic length is definately for me, the most powerful statement of lovely feminin beauty.  The longer lengths fall into a breath taking category for me.  Since I am a curly, reaching my Divine length( finger tip) stretched would give me that Classic braid.  Hence Classic stretched will produce a nice tailbone length.  Tailbone, however seems to be the length most woman can obtain.  It is certainly the one seen in many literary graphics, paintings and movies.   Its very pleasing to the eye.  My daughter is currently 2 inches above waist with a goal of lower tailbone braided.  Is there a new goal length called HBL getting used?
Is it between tail and Classic?   I guess I am obsessing. 


  So for 2012 I will be staying with the TBL threads here and at Long hair Community aiming for full TB.  The hairs I have beyond TB now are fairytale at this time so I will not be calling any new length for a long while.  BUT they are nice to have.  

  I am sure you will return to Classic soon.  I haven't made my goal so I have no plans for how I would be maintaining if I did.   

      I will lurk over here and be rooting you and the ladies on to Classic and beyond


----------



## Lucia (Nov 18, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> @pre_medicalrulz - Unfortunately at WL you still won't be DramaFree... I am so use to drama addicts I just don't listen... I love long hair and will always grow to my own liking. So, what I am trying to say.... Always do what you feel is best for you.



pre_medicalrulz Candy828
Candy's right, those haterz always test people, but they usually stop once they see that no amount of hate is going to make their hair any longer or yours any shorter, it's just plain counterproductive to you if you're serious about getting healthy long hair. 


Vintagecoilylocks

Have you been using braids as your protective style now? I like it. I'm going to start winterizing my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Nov 21, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks

Have you been using braids as your protective style now? I like it. I'm going to start winterizing my hair tomorrow.[/QUOTE]

  Since i have been natural I always wear my hair in braids.  The mini braids are new for me and will most likely be wore the majority of the time.  When they get to tedious I take a brake with larger braids.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 22, 2011)

i've been thinking of pulling an amber rose again yall!!!

my hair gets so darn dirty and matted out here.  

be happy i dont have access to scissors or clippers yall


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 22, 2011)

i'mma wash my hair right now actually and stop fighting with it


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 22, 2011)

ok, now that my hair is detangled and washed, my hair life isnt so bleak any more 


in fact i do have to note that i actually got hair comments from two indian women.  now while that doesnt seem like much, this is coming from women who live in a culture that A) doesnt like curly hair B) you dont speak to strangers, especially foreigners and C) my hair length is NOTHING compared to theirs and what they are used to seeing, especially when all shrunken up in the humidity lol  

so, life is not bad now that my scalp is clean and the rats nest a top my head is gone lol


----------



## Miss*Tress (Nov 22, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Hi there!  Glad you stopped by.... I think the only Classic or near Classic Length that  had a blog or fotki was jupitermoon. But I think she close them down.  Starr is at Thigh Length and she has a fotki but I don't think she has  updated it in a long time. The last pictures I saw were Tailbone Length.
> 
> HHG


If you're a member of LHC you can see Starr's profile pics: link


----------



## Lucia (Jan 20, 2012)

Candy828
Mz.MoMo5235
Irresistible

 
Haven't seen you in a while hope youre alright or just taking a break from the boards.


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ok, now that my hair is detangled and washed, my hair life isnt so bleak any more
> 
> 
> in fact i do have to note that* i actually got hair comments from two indian women.* now while that doesnt seem like much, this is coming from women who live in a culture that A) doesnt like curly hair B) you dont speak to strangers, especially foreigners and C) my hair length is NOTHING compared to theirs and what they are used to seeing, especially when all shrunken up in the humidity lol
> ...


 
What comments did they make? Was it about length, style, texture, etc.? tia


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lucia said:


> Candy828
> Mz.MoMo5235
> Irresistible
> 
> ...



Lucia

still here. just been in lurk mode since i'm having zero progress lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 20, 2012)

aa9746 said:


> What comments did they make? Was it about length, style, texture, etc.? tia



aa9746

i was complimented on health.  they assume most black women dont have hair and the ones that do (and indian women with curly hair are in this category too) have hard, crunchy, dry brittle hair.  so they were surprised by the sheen and softness. they dont care about my length lmaon


----------



## Lucia (Jan 27, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Lucia
> 
> still here. just been in lurk mode since i'm having zero progress lol



Mz.MoMo5235

 Hi

Well you know hair takes a little rest sometimes then starts actively growing again. Just stay on your grind and do that benign neglect technique while still taking care of it.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 8, 2012)

So I officially hate my hair life right now.  I feel like just doing a chop to WL and starting over when I get state side.  India has been my BIGGEST hair set back... EVER lmao FML 


Sorry yall... Just a little hair depressed I guess


----------



## Lucia (Feb 8, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> So I officially hate my hair life right now.  I feel like just doing a chop to WL and starting over when I get state side.  India has been my BIGGEST hair set back... EVER lmao FML
> 
> 
> Sorry yall... Just a little hair depressed I guess



Just go native, what tdo they do wash, condition, oil, braid or bun airdry done.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thats how I've beem doing but my hair is not liking it here.  I have so much breakage its crazy!  I've used heat ONCE since being here back in like my 2nd month here and that was a fail due to the humidity.  All I wear are buns and braids, never too tight.  I'm using powders with minimal success.  I stopped using powders which made no difference.  

My hair just wants to be in America I think lol.  My last ditch effort was to have someone send my some Flintstone gummies to help (not just for my hair) and people come over while I'm sleeping and eat them like its candy cause we're so deprived lmao 

The ONLY benefit to being here is all the weight I've lost from malnutrition lmfao 

I hate my life right now!


----------



## WyrdWay (Feb 9, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:
			
		

> My hair just wants to be in America I think lol.  My last ditch effort was to have someone send my some Flintstone gummies to help (not just for my hair) and people come over while I'm sleeping and eat them like its candy cause we're so deprived lmao



Girl you need to spit on your next bottle of them!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 11, 2012)

I think I just might do that.

A bit OT, I got a concussion today.  The front of my head is on swoll like I'm a freakin unicorn!  I HATE MY LIFE!!! Lmao


----------



## NJoy (Feb 11, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Thats how I've beem doing but my hair is not liking it here. I have so much breakage its crazy! I've used heat ONCE since being here back in like my 2nd month here and that was a fail due to the humidity. All I wear are buns and braids, never too tight. I'm using powders with minimal success. I stopped using powders which made no difference.
> 
> My hair just wants to be in America I think lol. My last ditch effort was to have someone send my some Flintstone gummies to help (not just for my hair) and people come over while I'm sleeping and eat them like its candy cause we're so deprived lmao
> 
> ...


 




Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I think I just might do that.
> 
> A bit OT, I got a concussion today. The front of my head is on swoll like I'm a freakin unicorn! I HATE MY LIFE!!! Lmao


 
Ow! How'd you manage to do that? Poor little unicorn.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 11, 2012)

The cleaning crew left hella water on my bathroom floor so when I got off of work at 5am and had to go potty I walked in there with my work shoes on instead of my shower flippy floppies and went head first into the wall and then the floor.  

A few seconds later I woke up with my unicorn horn


----------



## brg240 (Feb 11, 2012)

omgosh mz.momo  i'm so sorry that's what is going on. Maybe start covering your hair so it won't know you are still in india?


----------



## NJoy (Feb 11, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> The cleaning crew left hella water on my bathroom floor so when I got off of work at 5am and had to go potty I walked in there with my work shoes on instead of my shower flippy floppies and went head first into the wall and then the floor.
> 
> A few seconds later I woke up with my unicorn horn


 
Ow!!!  That sounds horrible.  So sorry that happened and I hope that noogie goes down quickly.  There should be some heads rolling for that one.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 11, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:
			
		

> I think I just might do that.
> 
> A bit OT, I got a concussion today.  The front of my head is on swoll like I'm a freakin unicorn!  I HATE MY LIFE!!! Lmao



Oh no! Sorry to hear that MoMo

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## WyrdWay (Feb 12, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:
			
		

> The cleaning crew left hella water on my bathroom floor so when I got off of work at 5am and had to go potty I walked in there with my work shoes on instead of my shower flippy floppies and went head first into the wall and then the floor.
> 
> A few seconds later I woke up with my unicorn horn



I hope you heal up fast, and don't have any lasting effects! I like the idea Brg249 mentioned the the post above me, I'd quote it but I can't get muliti quote with my phone


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I'm working on getting better.  My head is still mad about the fall and my tummy has been hurting for the last two weeks but I'm sure I'll be fine.

As for tricking my hair into not knowing its in India.  My hair KNOWS we are not in Arizona any more lol!  No tricking this girl.  Four more months and I'll be back in the good ol' US.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 12, 2012)

GOOD GOD THERE IS A JESUS!!!!

We found a group of African students here who will braid hair for Rs 600!!  That's like $12 USD!!!  They already did one ladies hair for Rs 600 and that was with fake hair.  I'm just going to have them do some box braids on my natural hair and call it a day.  I dont feel like trying to find some fake hair longer than my real hair out here lol.  I will just stay braided til America!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Feb 12, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> GOOD GOD THERE IS A JESUS!!!!
> 
> We found a group of African students here who will braid hair for Rs 600!!  That's like $12 USD!!!  They already did one ladies hair for Rs 600 and that was with fake hair.  I'm just going to have them do some box braids on my natural hair and call it a day.  I dont feel like trying to find some fake hair longer than my real hair out here lol.  I will just stay braided til America!



  So sad to hear the trials you have had to go through.  Soon you will be home.  It sounds like you have naturally moist hair that agreed with Arizona and the humidity in India justs is too much.  I experienced moisture over load when I was in the Phillipines during rainy season.  Made my hair worst than ever to manage.  Had to do a complete product change.  

   Good luck with the braids hope they help.  But watch them carefully to make sure they don't mat with all the moist in the air. 

  Congrats on the weight loss if that is what you wanted.


----------



## Lita (Feb 12, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Thanks guys.  I'm working on getting better.  My head is still mad about the fall and my tummy has been hurting for the last two weeks but I'm sure I'll be fine.
> 
> As for tricking my hair into not knowing its in India.  My hair KNOWS we are not in Arizona any more lol!  No tricking this girl.  Four more months and I'll be back in the good ol' US.



Mz.MoMo5235 Hope you have a speedy recovery & feel better...
4 months will go by fast...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 12, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> So sad to hear the trials you have had to go through.  Soon you will be home.  It sounds like you have naturally moist hair that agreed with Arizona and the humidity in India justs is too much.  I experienced moisture over load when I was in the Phillipines during rainy season.  Made my hair worst than ever to manage.  Had to do a complete product change.
> 
> Good luck with the braids hope they help.  But watch them carefully to make sure they don't mat with all the moist in the air.
> 
> Congrats on the weight loss if that is what you wanted.



I have no clue what my hairs issue is here in India.  My hair does great when I'm in NY or FL when its humid so I thought my hair would flourish here.  But maybe my hair just prefers the dry air of AZ.  I know my scalp does.  My scalp is a hot mess since I've been here.

And yes, I actually wanted to weight loss lol Thank you for the congrats.  I would like to lose 15lbs before I get home but I doubt that in four months.  I am worried that I will gain it all back once I get home though.  Being here has been a lifestyle change food and portion wise.  Just not sure if I can keep it going when I get around Burger Kings


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lita said:


> Mz.MoMo5235 Hope you have a speedy recovery & feel better...
> 4 months will go by fast...
> 
> 
> ...



If the last four months are anything like the first four months then I have three lifetimes to go still lmao  I dont like to say it but I truly hate it here.  More of the situation rather than the place.  I just think our company did us foul while out here and totally ruined why I came.  So instead I'm trying to just focus on what I can make happen while here, enjoy the country and culture more, and forget about the lame work they have us doing here.

And my unicorn horn has started to blend with the rest of my forehead.  Its not so obvious any more at most angles lol.  But I still have a scrape and bruise at the direct impact point lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 2, 2012)

My hair is finally back on track...  I had to give up and go back to cones.  My hair feels sooo much better and stopped breaking off.  

Time for recovery mode.  Will do a quick trim this weekend and keep this bad boy hidden away til I'm back in the states.  I've got less than 120 days left


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2012)

This thread is really quiet. Is everyone on spring break?


----------



## Lita (Jun 2, 2012)

faithVA said:


> This thread is really quiet. Is everyone on spring break?



faithVA Spring break..lol...

My hair is coming along/trying to thicken up my ends..The roots are doing very well..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 2, 2012)

faithVA said:


> This thread is really quiet. Is everyone on spring break?





Lita said:


> faithVA Spring break..lol...
> 
> My hair is coming along/trying to thicken up my ends..The roots are doing very well..
> 
> ...



Like Lita, I've been working on thickening up my ends too and it's working, I'm still holding at MBL the ends are thicker actually my hair's thicker overall, the scalp massages with ayurvedic oils is the stuff, my guesstimate 2 more inches and I'll be grazing WL, 3 inches for me to officially claim that.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jun 2, 2012)

Me three. I'm working on getting nice thick ends.  But I did decide last week that I'm going to go ahead and purchase some clip ins to get that nice thick blunt look.  Also, I'm working on have some relatively quick, cute, natural styles for day to day.


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello All - I am sorry I have been away for so long. I had health and personal issues to tend to. Anyway - I am doing well and am still in the long hair game. I don't know how long my hair is currently because I have been co-washing and wearing wet buns for a year. The last time my hair was down I was brushing classic. But I did cut an inch or so off before I started wearing wet buns. I don't know when I'll wear it straight again. But when I do I will take pictures. I do know that my hair is much thicker and fuller. I still have fine hair; its just that I have a lot of it.

I am glad to be back with my friends that love long hair!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 8, 2013)

Candy828 said:


> Hello All - I am sorry I have been away for so long. I had health and personal issues to tend to. Anyway - I am doing well and am still in the long hair game. I don't know how long my hair is currently because I have been co-washing and wearing wet buns for a year. The last time my hair was down I was brushing classic. But I did cut an inch or so off before I started wearing wet buns. I don't know when I'll wear it straight again. But when I do I will take pictures. I do know that my hair is much thicker and fuller. I still have fine hair; its just that I have a lot of it.
> 
> I am glad to be back with my friends that love long hair!



  Nice to have you back.  You have been missed.  We have a Classic length for 2013 thread around some where.  I have to find it and post the link.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 8, 2013)

Candy828   http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=629957


----------



## Jewell (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow, I had no idea there was a mid-thigh length thread even on this site. That's my next big goal after classic. I RARELY see Black women push%ng for and achieving that kind of length on loose hair (locs dont count in my book...anybody can grow long locs-all they are is accumulated, styled shed hair, lol). Oo  good to see this thread getting some albeit rare, action. I mostly lurk on Long Hair Community because that's mostly where the super long hair growing people congregate. Oan they use sulfur and miconazole nitrate over there too. It aint just us Black folks tryna grow faster and longer!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 9, 2013)

Threads like this make me think twice about stopping at Hip. 

I just think Classic would be too much for me. I have been thinking about TBL tho. Idk, I'll see when i get to WL. Lol


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm thinking on it myself. I will stop at whatever length before I look like cousin it. If I can manage classic or mid thigh without looking like cousin it then I'm going for it.

my original projection was WL (already made it just haven't updated my pics) then Hip (almost just cut so I have a couple inches) then TBL

now I'm thinking what about classic or even ....gasp mid thigh. Do I dare?

I'm going to go for it and only stop if it looks like too much for my frame.


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 9, 2013)

It's good to see this kind of thread here. We too can grow hair past our butts!

Jewell I haven't been over to LHC in a long time but yes I've seen some of the women from there on YouTube and they are using everything we use here on this forum to get longer hair - all the oils and the concoctions.

I think I'm going to stop at hip though and even that I pause to reconsider at times but we'll see. The hair journey continues ...


----------



## Lita (Jan 2, 2021)

Bumping!!! 2021 

Happy Hair Growing’


----------

